# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Иисус есть ответ!

## Dandy

Есть Бог и нам тогда плохо, когла мы нарушаем Его заповеди. Мы грешим, а потом говорим, что вроде все плохо и жить не хочется. И тут все понятно! Если мы исполняем волю дьявола, то мы и пойдем туда же, где и дьявол - в ад! 
Почему мы копаемся в различной философии, а открытть Евангелие боимся? Там ведь все сказано, все причины и следствия. 

Иисус есть Истина! Тот, кто верит в Него не будет думать о смерти! 
Тем, кто думеает о самоубийстве предлагаю своими словами обратится вслух к Господу Иисусу Христу и рассказать Ему о своих проблемах и испытать Его - жив ли Он или нет. Если Он вам не ответит и не поможет, значит Его нет. Если ответит - значит Он живой и реальный! 

Да поможет вам Бог!

----------


## Nalinana *=)

Зря ты так...

----------


## Dandy

> а что предлагаешь делать тем кто не признает религии?


 религию можно не признавть, а вот не признавать живого Бога - глупо, потому-что Он есть и Он не прекратит существовать от того, признаешь ли ты Его или нет. Есть такая личность, как Иисус Христос, Он готов помочь тем, кто обращаются к Нему за помощью. Если людям Он не нужен, значит они хотят жить по-своему. И в таком случае, независимо от временного благополучия и счастья, они придут на суд пред Богом, где "каждый получит по делам своим".

----------


## ViktoriaNN

*pulsewave*, приобрети Евангелие, что рассказывать...
*Dandy*, не факт что в ад попадают тяжело. В том то и состоит несправедливость что ктото сходит в преисподнию легко, без лишних мучений в этой жизни...

----------


## ViktoriaNN

*pulsewave*, чего ожидать)) Просто я плохой рассказчик... Христианство, потому что Иисус заповедывал нам именно то, что проповедуется в христиастве. А он и правда был Божиим человеком. Ведь не даром же даже летоисчесление новое от Рождества Христова. Ведь его распяли как последнего раба и только потом поняли, что сотворили... И остались его апостолы, которые "ловили" людей. Вы только вдумайтесь насколько Бог милостив, что он послал мучаться на Землю своего сына, ради нас недостойных... Ведь только после этого открылись врата рая, до этоог все люди попадали в ад... А то что заповедывал нам Ииисус находится в его Евангелии, в книжном варианте так просто не купить :lol: Только в церкви. Хм, все есть начиная от сатанизма в книжных магазинах а такого не видать, жуть... Ладно чего мне рассказывать на крайняк просто скачайте гденибудь Евангелие и все... А лучше купите не пожалеете, даст надежду :wink:

----------


## GanibaL

> Сообщение от pulsewave
> 
> а что предлагаешь делать тем кто не признает религии?
> 
> 
>  религию можно не признавть, а вот не признавать живого Бога - глупо, потому-что Он есть и Он не прекратит существовать от того, признаешь ли ты Его или нет. Есть такая личность, как Иисус Христос, Он готов помочь тем, кто обращаются к Нему за помощью. Если людям Он не нужен, значит они хотят жить по-своему. И в таком случае, независимо от временного благополучия и счастья, они придут на суд пред Богом, где "каждый получит по делам своим".


     Да почему же глупо не признавать бога? По-моему, как раз глупо признавать этого живого бога. А Иисус Христос, если таковой вообще был, умер очень давно, и помочь он точно никому не сможет. Насколько я помню, он и себе помочь не мог. Если таковой человек действительно был, то он банальный моралист, ничего особенного. Да к тому же не отрицал того, что он -  сын Бога... Он сам такого не говорил, это люди пришили ему такого родственника.
       Религия - всего лишь инструмент, который держит людей в определенных рамках, причем некоторые просто абсурдные. Чем хуже ты живешь здесь - тем лучше тебе ТАМ... Я не думаю, что этим можно руководствоваться, если ты хочешь жить как человек.

----------


## Anubis

Вы думаете здесь сплошь идиоты и папуасы, которым можно втюхивать бусы, топоры и христианство в однорм флаконе?)) Так вот, граждане проповеднички, Евангелие я читал и достаточно внимательно, может и получше вашего, равно как и кое-что из Ветхого завета, именно потому я был и остаюсь убежденным атеистом. Верить в то что мое спасение  - это поклонение иудейскому племенному божку и его семейству - по меньшей мере, оскорбительно. Ежели уж непременно надо в каких-то богов верить, то мне лично симпатичнее славянские языческие божества и взгляд на вещи и мир, который предлагает Родноверие.

----------


## GanibaL

> *pulsewave*,Вы только вдумайтесь насколько Бог милостив, что он послал мучаться на Землю своего сына, ради нас недостойных... Ведь только после этого открылись врата рая, до этоог все люди попадали в ад...


    Ну в буддизме, например, который является одной из основных религий мира, которые возникли задолго до христианства, люди тоже попадали в рай, или в какое-то подобие этого рая. Так почему же в ад все попадали? Были во всех религиях мира и ад, и рай. Кто туда, кто сюда. Кто-то рождался заново(что в буддизме сичтается большим несчастьем, там высшее благо - вырваться из круговорота рождений и смертей), атеисты - никуда не попадали. Всё как сейчас  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dandy

> нет не религиЮ а религиИ. вообще. иисус христос говоришь. а почему именно христианство? может хотя бы ты обьяснишь?


 Я не предлагаю вам христианство. Я говорю вам о живой реальной личности, об Иисусе Христе и о том, что Он на  самом деле может помочь, если к Нему обратиться. Ведь вы Его наверняка ни о чем ни разу не просили. Советую попробовать, только сделайте это от всего сердца. Просто своими словами расскажите Ему о своей проблеме и попросит помочь. Без заученных фраз. Он обещал, что поможет. И помогает. Лично мне и многим другим.

----------


## ViktoriaNN

*GanibaL*, твое право верь во что хочешь. Но мне мой горький опыт говорит о обратном, что Бог есть и он именно триедин и никак иначе. Я раньше склонялась к мысли о реинкарнации, мне казалось это настолько логичным, но теперь я так не считаю. Да даже попывав в святых местах окунулась в такую благодать, что жить захотелось. Только водитель автобуса нам паломникам подгадил, спецом включал две ночи подряд кондиционер в автобусе, чтобы мы мерзли, или печку :lol: Вообщем он с нами поругался зачем вы ездите, дурью маетесь, мне изза вас работать :lol: А одета я была легко  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anubis

А где он живет, если это, как Вы изволите выражаться, "живая реальная личность"?))  "На небесах"? А это где, уточните координаты, Альфа-Центавра там или Сатурн? Кроме того, не очень понятно, как личность Иисуса Христа отделяется от его учения. Смысл его появления и его деятельности именно в том, чтобы рассказать о своем вероучении, в противном случае, зачем он вообще явился, даже если допустить его божественную природу? Ну допустим, он был "хороший мужик"...и что? Чем помогает и как конкретно? И кстати, именно Создатель вложил в меня свободу выбора и свободу желаний, так не логичнее было бы реализовывать эту свободу в полной мере, а не подчинять себя "единственно верному учению",  не так ли?

----------


## Dandy

[/quote]
    Да почему же глупо не признавать бога? По-моему, как раз глупо признавать этого живого бога. А Иисус Христос, если таковой вообще был, умер очень давно, и помочь он точно никому не сможет. Насколько я помню, он и себе помочь не мог. Если таковой человек действительно был, то он банальный моралист, ничего особенного. Да к тому же не отрицал того, что он -  сын Бога... Он сам такого не говорил, это люди пришили ему такого родственника.
       Религия - всего лишь инструмент, который держит людей в определенных рамках, причем некоторые просто абсурдные. Чем хуже ты живешь здесь - тем лучше тебе ТАМ... Я не думаю, что этим можно руководствоваться, если ты хочешь жить как человек.[/quote]
Ваши аргументы просто необоснованы. Это лично ваше предположение. Как факт, христианские страны (Европа, Америка) живут лучше чем другие. Сейчас там идет разложение морали, но христианский фундамент явился их основой благополучия.  
Мне 25, я искренний христианин, каждый день, утром и вечером молюсь Богу и живу, скорее всего, лучше вас. У меня научная степень и я полностью всем обеспечен и заканчитвать жизнь самоубийством не собираюсь  :Smile:  Иисус - опора всей моей жизни.

----------


## Dandy

> А где он живет, если это, как Вы изволите выражаться, "живая реальная личность"?))  "На небесах"? А это где, уточните координаты, Альфа-Центавра там или Сатурн? Кроме того, не очень понятно, как личность Иисуса Христа отделяется от его учения. Смысл его появления и его деятельности именно в том, чтобы рассказать о своем вероучении, в противном случае, зачем он вообще явился, даже если допустить его божественную природу? Ну допустим, он был "хороший мужик"...и что? Чем помогает и как конкретно? И кстати, именно Создатель вложил в меня свободу выбора и свободу желаний, так не логичнее было бы реализовывать эту свободу в полной мере, а не подчинять себя "единственно верному учению",  не так ли?


 Да, верно, Создатель дал свободу выбора. Но и Создатель сказал, что все люди придут на суд, где каждый получит по делам своим. Поэтому, очевидно, есть одна объективная истина, и если человек не согласен ее принять, то он просто вынужден будет пожинать последствия своих дел. И тут нет альтернативы. Не мы диктуем законы, а Тот, кто нас сделал.

----------


## Anubis

А это Вам Создатель лично на ушко шепнул?)))  Или так написано в Библии и потому верно?)) Это не аргумент, дружище. Я вот считаю, что истинна не Библия, а Капитал Маркса, или Упанишады, или "Утрення заря" Ницше. И как будем решать, какая книжка круче?

----------


## Dandy

> А это Вам Создатель лично на ушко шепнул?)))  Или так написано в Библии и потому верно?)) Это не аргумент, дружище. Я вот считаю, что истинна не Библия, а Капитал Маркса, или Упанишады, или "Утрення заря" Ницше. И как будем решать, какая книжка круче?


 А мы не будем решать, какая круче. Мы будем смотреть по результатам. Если после ваших книжек люди хотят покончит жизнь самоубийством, то это плохие книжки. А если после Библии люди думают о жизни и становятся счастливыми, то это книжка хорошая! Да в общем-то я поэтому тут и заговорил об Иисусе. Ведь когда уже человек намерен покончить с собой, то пусть уж напоследок хоть испробует и то, что раньше не пробовал. Ведь если кто-то говорит, что помогает, а вдруг это и правда? А почему бы не испробовать, хотя бы напоследок?

----------


## blooddrakon

Не вникал особо в тему проблему, но поню пару историй из библии, одну там где повеле человеку принести в жертву одному человеку сына своего, и другую где бох повелел сатане испытать его преданного раба (раба божьего) и сатана отнял у несчастног все, дом семью, и.т.д., мне не нужен бог который требует фанатичной преданности, и пусть моя жизнь зависит от моей воли, а не от воли высшего создания с замашками тирана, и узурпатора !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anubis

Человек приходит к решению о суициде не потому, что прочитал ту или иную книгу, причины глубже. А книга может просто дать более четкую картину собственного положения, это всего лишь носитель информации, не более того.

 Согласен, что христианская религия кому-то может помочь, если человек склонен по своей природе к "простым объяснениям" окружающего мира, ищет власти над собой, привык жить по указке сверху, неважно от кого от ЦК КПСС, батюшки-Царя, Отца Небесного и пр.  Но этот рецепт подходит далеко не всем и не претендует на универсальность

----------


## blooddrakon

> Согласен, что христианская религия кому-то может помочь, если человек склонен по своей природе к "простым объяснениям" окружающего мира, ищет власти над собой, привык жить по указке сверху, неважно от кого от ЦК КПСС, батюшки-Царя, Отца Небесного и пр.


 Поддерживаю. Если человеку проще находиться в зависимости от религии, не буду его отговаривать. Но сам я уже свое отношение высказал. Каждый человек сам должен делать выбор.

----------


## Anubis

Это чо за вибрации такие...низкочастотные?)))) 10-15 Гц и менее?  :Big Grin:

----------


## GanibaL

> Ваши аргументы просто необоснованы. Это лично ваше предположение. Как факт, христианские страны (Европа, Америка) живут лучше чем другие. Сейчас там идет разложение морали, но христианский фундамент явился их основой благополучия.


     А православная Русь? Не сказал бы, что христианство благотворно повлияло на благополучие какой-либо страны. Христианство вообще жестокая религия: начиная сожжениями "ведьм", кончая уголовным наказаниям за самоубийство(в том числе смертная казнь :shock: )  А вот когда влияние церкви начало слабеть, когда церковь потеряла власть - множество варварских законов и неразумных моральных ценностей исчезло. Только после ослабления влияния церкви Европу можно было назвать цивиллизованной, демократической, продвинутой и т.д. и т.п.
    Про нынешнее Российское православие вообще лучше молчать. Продажные Патриархи и прочие муда...не самые лучшие люди продались с потрахами, и помагают власти управлять народом. Ударили по одной щеке - подставляй другую? Не стоит так воспитывать человека, досмерти забьют. 
     А разложение морали, это типа пропаганда "блуда"? Ах, ну да, трахаться без печати в ЗАГСе просто возмутительно! ))))) Сам кстати девственник, или уже женился?))
    Научная степень? По какой науке степень? Редко люди с таким образованием оказываются верущими. У христианства вообще взгляд на мир противоположный научному, и не говорите, что это не так!

----------


## Андрей55

кстати, про насаждение православия на Руси. сейчас читаю "Сердце Пармы" Иванова. Конечно это не научный труд, там много элементов из сказаний и легенд, но все же... по сути там показано, что православие на Руси  было какой-то невероятно кровавой религией. Всех этих несчастных пермяков, вогулов, хантов, мансей и т.д. безжалостно истребляли, если они не отказывались от своих языческих верований, а в книге показано, почему они не отказывались - им так было удобней! это была вера их отцов, они должны были предать её? они привыкли поклоняться богу земли, солнца, ветра, лешему, водяному - потому что как они считали от этого зависел их урожай (а что, в православии по другому считают? не молются об урожае? о дожде??)
тех кто не отказывался от язычества, но был сильней (и не мог быть просто истреблен) - просто проклинали православные священники. так и получалось - "моя вера лучше чем твоя вера", "мой Христос лучше чем твой Перун". Понятно же, что это чисто политические споры, связанные с захватом земли, с торговлей и т.д., к истинной вере это мало имеет отношение...

----------


## Андрей55

а еще меня бабушка в детстве водила в церковь много раз. и весь этот запах ладана, эта куча позолоты везде (довольно безвкусно, но дело даже не в этом), страшная жара и духота, бабки, бьющие лбом в пол, нищие и попрошайки у ворот храма, плюс еще приходилось по часу стоять в этой духоте, нельзя было выйти и т.д.... не знаю... в дестве меня так это все достало, что в более сознательном возрасте у меня уже не было желания заходить лишний раз в православный храм. 
вообще мне кажется, православия - довольно нетерпимая религия (независисмо от того, что она сама декларирует). и это даже не в отношении самоубийц, это в мелочах... например, моя тетушка рассказывала мне, как она шла по улице, и вдруг ей просто захотелось пойти в храм, поставить свечку, просто постоять там... она зашла и вдруг какая-то церковная бабка накинулась на неё, начала отчитывать, мол, почему платок не одела, а накрасилась то как не знаю кто! шляются тут всякие... моя тетя просто повернулась и ушла со слезами на глазах. я понимаю, это все глупость и мелочи,но из таких мелочей строится отношение к человеку...вот насколько в католических костелах все терпимее, я уж не говорю, что для старушек там лавки сделаны... хотя это тоже мелочи... но не знаю. не возникает у меняв наших храмах ощущения намоленности, о чем так любят говорить, хоть ты тресни.

----------


## Dandy

> Сообщение от Dandy
> 
> Ваши аргументы просто необоснованы. Это лично ваше предположение. Как факт, христианские страны (Европа, Америка) живут лучше чем другие. Сейчас там идет разложение морали, но христианский фундамент явился их основой благополучия.  
> 
> 
>      А православная Русь? Не сказал бы, что христианство благотворно повлияло на благополучие какой-либо страны. Христианство вообще жестокая религия: начиная сожжениями "ведьм", кончая уголовным наказаниям за самоубийство(в том числе смертная казнь :shock: )  А вот когда влияние церкви начало слабеть, когда церковь потеряла власть - множество варварских законов и неразумных моральных ценностей исчезло. Только после ослабления влияния церкви Европу можно было назвать цивиллизованной, демократической, продвинутой и т.д. и т.п.
>     Про нынешнее Российское православие вообще лучше молчать. Продажные Патриархи и прочие муда...не самые лучшие люди продались с потрахами, и помагают власти управлять народом. Ударили по одной щеке - подставляй другую? Не стоит так воспитывать человека, досмерти забьют. 
>      А разложение морали, это типа пропаганда "блуда"? Ах, ну да, трахаться без печати в ЗАГСе просто возмутительно! ))))) Сам кстати девственник, или уже женился?))
>     Научная степень? По какой науке степень? Редко люди с таким образованием оказываются верущими. У христианства вообще взгляд на мир противоположный научному, и не говорите, что это не так!


 Про православие согласен. Многие священники просто агенты фсб или что-то вроде. Об этом они сами признавались. Понятно, что не все. Я не навязываю кому-то религию или одну из форм христианства. Я говорю вам про живого Бога, который существует вне всяких там православных и храмов и священников. Надо обращаться к Нему напрямую без всяких там свечек и бабушек. Это по-детски просто, но люди почему-то настолько промыты религией, что не представляют это возможным. 
А про процент верующих, посмотрте любую статистику из интрнета, например. В штатах, как в самой продвинутой стране процент верующих в Бога больше чем где-либо. Прочитайте хотя бы эту статью http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14805530/ 
Наука не дает ответов. От того, что в мире увеличиваются научные знания, вера в Бога не слабеет, а скорее наоборот. Если в штатах 92 % верующих, то вы считаете, что все они дебилы и не учились в универах? Во мнигих вузах говорится про Бога и не только в штатах, а даже в России.

----------


## Agains

Вот мне лично плевать на штаты.Не так у них там и хорошё.И что 92 процента верующих это тоже неправда.Я уверен что 92 процента жителей сша верят не в бога а в рональда макдоальда и прочих микки маусов).А я лично нехочу принимать бога который пропагандирует слабость и покорность

----------


## Crash

> Тем, кто думеает о самоубийстве предлагаю своими словами обратится вслух к Господу Иисусу Христу и рассказать Ему о своих проблемах


 А сам он, надо полагать, не знает?.. Как же это так? :)



> Я не навязываю кому-то религию или одну из форм христианства.


 А это:



> Почему мы копаемся в различной философии, а открытть Евангелие боимся? Там ведь все сказано, все причины и следствия
> Иисус есть Истина! Тот, кто верит в Него не будет думать о смерти!


 что, по-твоему? Учение Христа - это, оказывается, не христианство. Любопытно...



> уголовным наказаниям за самоубийство(в том числе смертная казнь  )


 Гениально:)) Всем бы такое :)

----------


## Dandy

Иисус Христос говорил "придите ко Мне все труждающиеся и обремененные и Я успокою вас". Если мы не приходим - наши проблемы. Не хотим - Он насильно помогать не будет. 

Христианство и Христос - разные вещи. Христос - личность, христианство - организация Его последователей.

----------


## Crash

> Иисус Христос говорил "придите ко Мне все труждающиеся и обремененные и Я успокою вас". Если мы не приходим - наши проблемы. Не хотим - Он насильно помогать не будет.


 Ну, а если человек _хочет_ избавиться от проблем, но просто не _верит_ в такой способ избавления от них? Или даже не знает. Вырос, например, в стране, где христианство не распространено. Христос же, насколько я слышал, всех людей любит. Так как же он может спокойно смотреть на страдания тех, кого он любит, знать, что они хотят от них избавиться, но ждать, пока они сами будут молить его о помощи?



> Христианство и Христос - разные вещи. Христос - личность, христианство - организация Его последователей.


 Ты не считаешь себя его последователем?

----------


## Korall

> христианство - организация Его последователей.


 Это не просто организация. 
Это Его Церковь, которую Он создал через своих апостолов. Он и пришел на землю ради этой цели.
Единая, Святая, Соборная и Апостольская Церковь - Мать Церковь.
Все остальные - раскольники.   :Smile:  




> Так как же он может спокойно смотреть на страдания тех, кого он любит, знать, что они хотят от них избавиться, но ждать, пока они сами будут молить у него о помощи?


 Он не хочет насильно требовать любви от своего создания, один раз Он уже постучался и громко постучался - его распяли.

----------


## Dandy

> Сообщение от Dandy
> 
> Иисус Христос говорил "придите ко Мне все труждающиеся и обремененные и Я успокою вас". Если мы не приходим - наши проблемы. Не хотим - Он насильно помогать не будет.
> 
> 
>  Ну, а если человек _хочет_ избавиться от проблем, но просто не _верит_ в такой способ избавления от них? Или даже не знает. Вырос, например, в стране, где христианство не распространено. Христос же, насколько я слышал, всех людей любит. Так как же он может спокойно смотреть на страдания тех, кого он любит, знать, что они хотят от них избавиться, но ждать, пока они сами будут молить у него о помощи?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Я - Его последователь и Он - мой Бог!

Даже этот форум показывает, что люди, которым больно и у которых есть реальные проблемы, просить о помощи Бога не хотят. Они Его отвергают и в Него не верят. Это их право и их выбор, к кому обращаться за помощью и кому молиться. А Христос не навязывается в помощники. Он желает помочь и помогает тем, кто Его просит об этом. Но большинство людей находятся в активной вражде с Ним. Отсюда и проблемы. Так что, господа безбожники, не жалуйтесь! Пусть вам помогает Ницше или Ленин или сам сатана.

----------


## Crash

> Он не хочет насильно требовать любви от своего создания, один раз Он уже постучался и громко постучался - его распяли.


 Если не требовать любви насильно, то можно просто взять и помочь, не дожидаясь любви, веры или еще чего-то. А стоять и смотреть на страдания, дожидаясь, пока страдающий полюбит, поверит и попросит - это уже напоминает садизм, и уж во всяком случае с любовью не согласуется.

----------


## Dandy

> Сообщение от Korall
> 
> Он не хочет насильно требовать любви от своего создания, один раз Он уже постучался и громко постучался - его распяли.
> 
> 
>  Если не требовать любви насильно, то можно просто взять и помочь, не дожидаясь любви, веры или еще чего-то. А стоять и смотреть на страдания, дожидаясь, пока страдающий полюбит, поверит и попросит - это уже напоминает садизм, и уж во всяком случае с любовью не согласуется.


 Христос не стоял и смотрел. Он пришел на эту землю и стал исцелять людей, изгонять бесов, учить народ уму-разуму. И Его убили, из-за зависти, слишком стал Он популярен.

----------


## Crash

> Я - Его последователь и Он - мой Бог!


 Так как же ты после этого говоришь, что ты не навязываешь христианство? Ты - последователь Христа (=> христианин), и ты пытаешься обратить в свою веру.



> Христос не стоял и смотрел. Он пришел на эту землю и стал исцелять людей, изгонять бесов, учить народ уму-разуму. И Его убили, из-за зависти, слишком стал Он популярен.


 Ну, а что же он сейчас делает? Стоит, смотрит и ждет, в точности как я описал. А ведь он даже не ограничен человеческой формой и человеческими возможностями.

----------


## Korall

> Если не требовать любви насильно, то можно просто взять и помочь, не дожидаясь любви, веры или еще чего-то.


 Но все равно это будет насилием.  А помогать - помогает , даже людям из другой веры, стоит только слезно попросить осознавая свои грехи. 

Но и сам иногда приходит.
Например так:

Она увидела свое тело со стороны - лежащим на операционном столе. Вокруг суетились медики. К груди прижали похожий на утюг прибор.

- Разряд! - крикнул профессор Псахес.

Тело дернулось. Но она не почувствовала боли.

- Разряд!

- Сердце не реагирует!

- Разряд! Еще! Еще!

Врачи пытались “завести” ее сердце почти полчаса. Она увидела, как молодой ассистент положил руку на плечо профессору:

- Борис Исаакович, остановитесь. Пациентка мертва.

Профессор стащил с рук перчатки, снял маску. Она увидела его несчастное лицо - все в капельках пота.

- Как жаль! - сказал Борис Исаакович. - Такая операция, шесть часов трудились...

- Я здесь, доктор! Я живая! - закричала она. Но врачи не слышали ее голоса. Она попыталась схватить Псахеса за халат, но ткань даже не шевельнулась.

Профессор ушел. А она стояла возле операционного стола и смотрела, как завороженная, на свое тело. Санитарки переложили его на каталку, накрыли простыней.

Она услышала, как они говорят:

- Опять морока: приезжая преставилась, с Якутии...

- Родня заберет.

Да нет у нее никакой родни, только сын-малолетка.

Она шла рядом с каталкой. И кричала:

- Я не умерла! Я не умерла! Но никто не слышал ее слов.

Жизнь

Монахиня Антония вспоминает свою смерть с трепетом:

- Господь милостив! Он любит всех нас, даже распоследнего грешника...

Антония постоянно перебирает четки. Ее тонкие пальцы дрожат. Между большим и указательным видна старая татуировка - едва заметная буква “А”.

Матушка Антония перехватывает мой взгляд. Я смущаюсь, словно подсмотрел что-то запретное.

- Это память о тюремном прошлом, - говорит монахиня. - Первая буква моего имени. По паспорту я Ангелина. В юности страсть какая бедовая была...

- Расскажите!

Матушка Антония испытующе глядит на меня. Такое ощущение, что она видит меня насквозь. Минута кажется вечностью. Вдруг замолчит, вдруг откажет?

Наша встреча не была случайной. В Печоры Псковской области, где вблизи знаменитого Свято-Успенского монастыря живет 73-летняя матушка Антония, я приехал, получив весточку от знакомых верующих: “У нас чудесная монахиня есть. На том свете побывала”.

Матушка Антония, как оказалось, в недавнем прошлом была строительницей и настоятельницей женского монастыря в Вятских Полянах Кировской области. После третьего инфаркта по слабости здоровья была отправлена на покой. С журналистом “Жизни” согласилась встретиться только после того, как получила рекомендации от духовных лиц.

Мне кажется, что она мою просьбу отсылает куда-то наверх. И получает ответ. У меня замирает дыхание.

Наконец она произносит:

- Расскажу. Не зная моего прошлого, не понять того, что случилось со мною после смерти. Что уж было - то было...

Матушка Антония совершает крестное знамение. Еле слышно, одними губами, шепчет молитву. Чувствуется, что возвращение в прошлое требует от нее немалых душевных и физических усилий словно пловцу, которому предстоит нырнуть в бурлящий водоворот.

Детство

— Родилась я в Чистополе. Это маленький городок на Каме в Татарии. Папа, Василий Рукавишников, ушел на фронт добровольцем. Погиб на Брянщине, в партизанах. Мама, Екатерина, вновь вышла замуж - за старика, он лет на тридцать был старше ее. Я до того возненавидела его, что убежала из дома. Попала в детдом в Казани. Сказала, что сирота. В конце войны обучили меня вместе с подругами на мотористок и отправили на шахту в Свердловскую область. В первый же день мы бунт устроили — из-за приставаний. Мы малолетки, а шахтеры там ушлые. В первый же день облапали... Ну я и подбила подруг в Москву бежать, к товарищу Ворошилову. Жаловаться. Добирались на подножках вагонов, отчаянные были, смелые. Заночевали в парке Горького, в кустах, прижимаясь друг к другу...

Ворошилов

- Утром я, как самая маленькая, на вид мне давали лет двенадцать, пошла в разведку. Выбрала на лавочке дяденьку посолиднее. Подошла, спросила, как Ворошилова найти. Дяденька ответил, что запись на прием ведется в приемной Верховного Совета на Моховой улице. Нашли мы эту приемную. Явились туда всей гурьбой. “Куда?” - спросил нас милиционер у двери. — “К Ворошилову!” - “Зачем?” - “Это мы только ему скажем”. Милиционер отвел нас в какой-то кабинет. За столом толстый начальник сидит. Глянул на нас строго: “Рассказывайте!”. А я как заору: “Бежим, девчонки! Это не Ворошилов!”. Такой шум мы устроили, что все сбежались. И тут вижу, как Ворошилов входит. Я его по фотографиям знала. Увел нас с собой. Велел принести бутербродов, чаю. Выслушал. И спросил: “Учиться хотите?” - “Да!”

- “Скажите на кого, вам выпишут направление”. Я выбрала геологический техникум в Кемеровской области... А там беда вышла - с ворьем связалась. По глупости и от голодухи. Нравилось мне, как они живут: рисково, красиво. Татуировку сделала, чтобы все видели, что я фартовая. Только погулять долго не получилось: нашу шайку поймали... В тюрьме мне не понравилось. 

Сын

- Когда вышла на свободу, дала клятву себе: никогда за решетку не попадать. Вышла замуж, уехала в Якутию - в поселок Нижний Куранах. Работала там в “Якутзолоте”. Орден даже заслужила - Трудового Красного Знамени... Сначала все в семье ладно было, сыночка родила, Сашеньку. Потом муж пить начал. И бил из-за ревности. Потом бросил. Горевать не стала - так с ним намучилась! А тут еще болезнь навалилась. Сначала значения не придала, а потом, как уж прижало (несколько раз сознание средь бела дня теряла), к врачам пошла. Обследовали и нашли опухоль в голове. Отправили срочно в Красноярск, в клинику мединститута. Я плачу: “Спасите! У меня сынок один, еще школьник - круглым сиротой останется!”. Профессор Псахес взялся прооперировать... Знала, что операция опасная, боялась страшно! Тогда и про Бога вспомнила. Прежде такой атеисткой была, богохульницей, а тут на ум молитва пришла. Вернее, стишок духовный, которому меня однажды в детстве одна женщина обучила. “Сон Богородицы” называется. Про Иисуса, все его страдания. Почти все Евангелие в этих стихах пересказано... Повезли меня на операцию, а я дрожу и “Сон Богородицы” шепчу. Дали наркоз, сверлить череп стали... Я боли не чувствую, но все слышу - как с головой моей возятся. Долго оперировали. Потом, как сквозь сон, услышала, как меня по щекам хлопают. “Все, - говорят, - просыпайся!” Я очнулась от наркоза, дернулась, хотела встать, подняться, тут сердце и остановилось. А меня словно что-то наружу из тела вытолкнуло - из себя, будто из платья, выскользнула...

Смерть

...Каталку с безжизненным телом отвезли в холодную комнату без окон. Ангелина стояла рядом. Видела, как ее труп переложили на железный топчан. Как стащили с ног бахилы, которые были на ней во время операции. Как привязали клеенчатую бирку. И закрыли дверь.

В комнате стало темно. Ангелина удивилась: она видела!

- Справа от моего тела лежала голая женщина с наспех зашитым разрезом на животе, - вспоминает монахиня. — Я поразилась: прежде никогда не знала ее. Но почувствовала, что она мне почти родная. И что я знаю, от чего она умерла - случился заворот кишок. Мне стало страшно в мертвецкой. Бросилась к двери — и прошла сквозь нее! Вышла на улицу - и остолбенела. Трава, солнце - все исчезло! Бегу вперед, а мне дороги нет. Как привязанная к больнице. Вернулась обратно. Врачей, больных в палатах и коридорах вижу. А они не замечают меня. Глупая мысль в голову пришла: “Я теперь человек-невидимка!”. Смешно самой стало. Стала хохотать, а меня никто не слышит. Попробовала сквозь стену пройти — получилось! Вернулась в мертвецкую. Опять увидела свое тело. Обняла себя, стала тормошить, плакать. А тело не шевелится. И я зарыдала, как никогда в жизни - ни раньше, ни потом — не рыдала... 

Ад

Матушка Антония рассказывает: 

- Вдруг рядом со мной, как из воздуха, появились фигуры. Я их для себя назвала - воины. В одежде, как у святого Георгия Победоносца на иконах. Почему-то я знала, что они пришли за мной. Стала отбиваться. Кричу: “Не трогайте, фашисты!” Они властно взяли меня под руки. И внутри меня голос прозвучал: “Сейчас узнаешь, куда попадешь!” Меня закружило, во мрак окунуло. И такое нахлынуло - страсть! Боль и тоска невозможная. Я ору, ругаюсь всяко, а мне все больнее. Про эти мучения рассказать не могу - слов таких просто нет... И тут па правое ухо вроде как кто тихонечко шепчет: “Раба Божия Ангелина, перестань ругаться - тебя меньше мучить станут...” Я затихла. И за спиной словно крылья почувствовала. Полетела куда-то. Вижу: слабенький огонек впереди. Огонечек тоже летит, и я боюсь отстать от него. И чувствую, что справа от меня, как пчелка малая, тоже кто-то летит. Глянула вниз, а там множество мужчин с серыми лицами. Руки вверх тянут, и я их голоса слышу: “Помолись за нас!” А я перед тем, как умереть, неверующая была. В детстве окрестили, потом в храм не ходила. Выросла в детдоме, тогда нас всех атеистами воспитывали. Только перед операцией про Бога и вспомнила... Той “пчелки” справа не вижу, но чувствую ее. И знаю, что она не злая. Спрашиваю ее про людей: “Кто это и что это?” И голосок тот же, ласковый, отвечает: “Это тартарары. Твое место там...” Я поняла, что это и есть ад. 

Рай 

- Вдруг я почувствовала себя как на Земле. Но все ярче, красивее, цветет, как весной. И аромат чудный, все благоухает. Меня еще поразило: одновременно на деревьях и цветы, и плоды - ведь так не бывает. Увидела стол массивный, резной, а за ним трое мужчин с одинаковыми очень красивыми лицами, как на иконе “Троица”. А вокруг много-много людей. Я стою и не знаю, что делать. Подлетели ко мне те воины, которые в морг приходили, поставили меня на колени. Я наклонилась лицом до самой земли, но воины меня подняли и жестами показали, что так не надо, а нужно, чтобы плечи были прямо, а голову склонить на грудь... И разговор начался с теми, что за столом сидели. Меня поразило: они знали все обо мне, все мои мысли. И их слова словно сами возникали во мне: “Бедная душа, что же ты столько грехов набрала!” А мне было ужасно стыдно: вдруг ясно вспомнился каждый мой плохой поступок, каждая дурная мысль. Даже те, которые я давно забыла. И мне вдруг себя жалко стало. Поняла, что не так жила, но не обвиняла никого - сама свою душу сгубила.. 

Господь 

- Внезапно я поняла, как надо называть того, кто в середине сидит, сказала: “Господи!” Он отозвался - в душе сразу такое райское блаженство наступило. Господь спросил: “Хочешь на Землю?” 

- “Да, Господи!” - “А посмотри вокруг, как здесь хорошо!” Он руки вверх воздел. Я посмотрела вокруг - и ну все как засияло, так было необычайно красиво! А внутри меня вдруг случилось то, чего я не испытывала никогда: в сердце вошли бесконечная любовь, радость, счастье — все разом. И я сказала: “Прости, Господи, я недостойна!” И тут пришла мысль о сыне, и я сказала: “Господи, у меня сын есть Сашенька, он без меня пропадет! Сама сирота, от тюрьмы не убереглась. Хочу, чтобы он не пропал!” Господь отвечает: “Ты вернешься, но исправь свою жизнь!” 

- “Но я не знаю как!” - “Узнаешь. На твоем пути попадутся люди, они подскажут! Молись!” - “Но как?” - “Сердцем и мыслью!”.

Будущее 

- И тут мне будущее открыли: “Выйдешь вновь замуж”. - “Кто же меня возьмет такую?” — “Он сам тебя найдет”. - “Да не нужен мне муж, я с прежним пьяницей на всю жизнь намучилась!” 

- “Новый будет добрый человек, но тоже не без греха. С Севера не уезжай, пока сына в армию не проводишь. Потом встретишь его, женишь. А затем суждено тебе брата найти”. - “Неужто он жив? Я с войны о Николае вестей не имею!” - “Инвалид он, на коляске ездит. Найдешь его в Татарии и сама туда с мужем переедешь. Ты брату будешь очень нужна, будешь ухаживать за ним и сама похоронишь его”. - “А с сыном все хорошо будет?” - “За него не беспокойся. Он, как станет взрослым, от тебя откажется. Но ты не унывай. Помни Господа и расскажи людям о том, что видела здесь! И помни - ты обещала исправить свою жизнь!” 

Возвращение 

- Очнулась я уже в своем теле. Почувствовала, что мне очень холодно: я замерзла сильно. Взмолилась: “Мне холодно!” И голос слышу в правом ухе: “Потерпи, сейчас за тобой придут!” И точно: открывается дверь, входят две женщины с тележкой — хотели анатомировать меня везти. Подошли ко мне, а я простыню сбросила. Они - в крик и бежать! Профессор Псахес, который меня оперировал, с медиками прибегает. Говорит: “Не должно быть, что жива”. Светит какой-то лампочкой в зрачок. А я все вижу, чувствую, а окоченела так, что сказать ничего не могу, только мигнула глазами. Меня привезли в палату, обложили грелками, закутали в одеяла. Когда согрелась, рассказала о том, что случилось со мной. Борис Исаакович Псахес внимательно выслушал. Сказал, что после моей смерти прошло три дня.

ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ

- Еще в больнице, — рассказывает матушка Антония, - я написала о том, что со мной произошло, в журнал “Наука и религия”. Не знаю, напечатали ли. Профессор Псахес назвал мой случай уникальным. Через три месяца выписали. 

Отчаяние 

— Уехала я обратно в Якутию, - рассказывает матушка Антония. - Опять в “Якутзолото” устроилась, я там на хорошем счету была. Работаю, сына ращу. В церковь ходить стала, молиться. Все случилось так, как мне на том свете предсказано было. Замуж вышла, потом сына женила. И старшего брата Николая, с войны потерянного, нашла - в Татарии. Он одинокий был, инвалид на коляске, уже сильно больной. Мы переехали в Нижнекамск, поближе к брату. Квартиру нам с мужем там дали, как северянам. Я к тому времени уже на пенсии была. Ухаживала за братом до самой его смерти. Похоронила, оплакала.

А потом и сама заболела. В боку закололо, во рту кисло стало. Терпела долго. По сравнению с адскими муками все земные болячки - как укол булавкой. Уговорили меня сын с мужем в больницу пойти. Из поликлиники отправили на обследование в Казань. А там нашли рак печени. Сказали, что с операцией опоздала, что метастазы пошли. И такая тоска на меня напала - не передать. Грешная мысль пришла: “Кому я нужна такая, всем обуза!”.

Пошла на мост - топиться. А перед тем как в воду броситься, с небом решила попрощаться. Подняла глаза - и увидела кресты и купола. Храм. Думаю: помолюсь в последний раз перед тем, как утопиться. Пришла в собор. Стою перед иконой Богородицы и плачу. Тут женщина, что в храме убиралась, заметила мои слезы, подошла, спросила, что со мной случилось. Рассказала про рак, про то, что муж начал пить, что никому я не нужна, что у сына своя семья и я ему обуза. Что хотела руки на себя наложить. А женщина мне и говорит: “Тебе надо сейчас же ехать в Набережные Челны. Туда приехал чудесный батюшка, архимандрит Кирилл из Риги. Он все на свете лечит!”.

Архимандрит 

Матушка Антония показывает фотокарточку священника, что висит у нее в келье. На снимке - благообразный, осанистый батюшка с двумя крестами на облачении. 

— Это мой духовный отец, - ласково говорит монахиня. - Архимандрит Кирилл (Бородин). Чудотворец и праведник. При советской власти в тюрьме за веру страдал. Он сам, врач по образованию, многих людей исцелил. В 1998 году отошел ко Господу. Мне отец Кирилл не только жизнь спас - душу вымолил. Приехала я тогда в Набережные Челны по указанному мне в церкви адресу, даже домой в Нижнекамск заезжать не стала. Очередь стоит в квартиру, в которой отец Кирилл принимает, длиннющая. Думаю, всю ночь стоять придется. Тут дверь распахивается, выходит священник и меня рукой манит: “Матушка, иди сюда!” Завел к себе. Ладонь на голову положил: “Ах, какая ты болящая!” И вдруг в меня радость вошла - как тогда, на том свете перед Господом... Хотела отцу Кириллу о себе рассказать, про то, что на том свете пережила, но он меня остановил: “Я все про тебя знаю”. 

Монастырь 

— Тут батюшка мне и говорит: “Езжай в Елабугу, там монастырь налаживается. Скажешь матушке Евгении, что я прислал”, - рассказывает матушка Антония. - Я замялась: “Что вы, батюшка! Муж и сын у меня”. Тут отец Кирилл странные слова произнес: “Нет никого у тебя!” Я ропщу: “Ночь уже!” А он, строго так: “Благословляю идти!”. Куда денешься? Пошла на автовокзал. Автобусы рейсовые все уже ушли. Вдруг мужичок какой-то тормозит: “Кто на Елабугу?”. До самого монастыря довез. Там уже ждали. Стала жить при монастыре и молиться. А силы таяли. Уж и есть мало что могла: печень совсем отказывала... И вот сон мне однажды снится. Вижу четверых мужчин, одетых в белое. Они вокруг меня. Я лежу, а один из них говорит: “Тебе сейчас больно будет. Потерпи, не бойся, рак пройдет”. Утром проснулась, а печень не болит. Аппетит появился - на еду накинулась. Ем все, от чего раньше отказывалась - булку, суп. И хоть бы раз в боку кольнуло! Тут отец Кирилл приехал. Рассказала ему про странный сон. Спрашиваю: “Кто меня во сне исцелил?” А батюшка отвечает: “Неужели ты не догадалась? Это тебе Божья милость!” 

Сын 

— Благословил меня отец Кирилл домой в Нижнекамск съездить - вещи забрать и документыоформить, - рассказывает матушка Антония. -Приехала, а сын и муж меня потеряли. Думали, померла уже. Мужу объяснила, что развод нужен, что в монастырь хочу, душа просится Богу служить. Он смирился. А сын — ни в какую: “Не пущу!”. Посадил на цепь собачью. Три дня держал, даже в туалет водил на ней. Я молилась, чтобы Господь сына вразумил. Отпустил все же Саша меня в монастырь. Но в спину крикнул: “Теперь ты мне не мать...” Вспомнила я тогда, что Господь мне на том свете говорил: “Сын от тебя откажется”... 

Постригли меня в монахини с именем Антония. В переводе с греческого это означает “приобретение взамен”. В монастыре я поменяла свою жизнь, как тогда Господу обещала. Потом меня благословили в Вятских Полянах новый монастырь строить, настоятельницей поставили. Служила там. А после инфаркта на покой попросилась. Приехала в Псков, потом в Печоры перебралась. Здесь, возле святых мест, и молиться, и дышать легче... 

Дар 

Про матушку Антонию в Печорах говорят с любовью. Рассказывают, что кроме великого дара утешать людей есть у нее способность видеть их сущность духовными очами. 

— Было время, когда действительно видела, - рассказывает матушка Антония. - Потом упросила Господа лишить меня этого дара. Тяжело это. 

— Мне говорили, что вы видели чудо в храме: таинство превращения хлеба и вина в плоть и кровь Христову. 

— Это было на Пасху, когда Царские врата, закрывающие вход в алтарь, распахнуты. 

Стою я возле Царских врат, жду причастия. И смотрю, как священники у алтаря таинство сотворяют, копьецом из просфоры частицы вынимают. Думаю я: как же хлеб станет Христовой плотью? И тут на алтаре как солнце засияло. Вижу — вместо просфоры младенчик лежит. Красивый такой, весь светится. А священники его копьецом в грудь! Закричала на весь храм: “Не трогайте младенчика!”. Люди на меня смотрят, не поймут, в чем дело. А я вижу: чаша золотая, для причастия, делается прозрачной, словно стеклянная. И сама собой наполняется кровью. После службы со страхом рассказала обо всем своему духовному отцу. Он меня успокоил: “Господь тебе чудо показал, радуйся!”. Вот и живу в радости. Хочу сказать всем: смерти нет, есть жизнь вечная. Надо только любить друг друга и быть верными Господу.

----------


## Dandy

> Сообщение от Dandy
> 
> Я - Его последователь и Он - мой Бог!
> 
> 
>  Так как же ты после этого говоришь, что ты не навязываешь христианство? Ты - последователь Христа (=> христианин), и ты пытаешься обратить в свою веру.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Да, Он пытается помочь, Он не стоит в стороне. Сейчас Он это делает через своих последователей. Например, я говорю вам про Него и предлагаю вам обратиться к Нему за помощью, а вы не верите. Если бы Он сейчас Сам пришел во плоти, Ему бы тоже вы бы не поверили. 
Когда человеку говоишь не трогать раскаленную плиту, а он делает по-своему - это его выбор. Если его привязать, чтобы он не обжегся - это насилие. 
Если вы хотите на самом деле помочь себе - единственная дорога - это Иисус Христос. Если не хотите - это ваш выбор, на который вы имеете право, и все последствия вы, как свободное существо, берете на себя.

----------


## Dandy

> *Dandy*, так все таки как быть с другими богами? их то ты признаешь? если нет - почему думаешь что все должны признавать христа?


 отвечу текстом из Библии: "Пойте Господу, вся земля, благовествуйте изо дня в день спасение Его.  Возвещайте язычникам славу Его, всем народам чудеса Его,  ибо велик Господь и достохвален, страшен паче всех богов. *Ибо все боги народов ничто*, а Господь небеса сотворил. Слава и величие пред лицем Его, могущество и радость на месте Его". 
Считаю, что все боги кроме Христа - не боги, а мертвые идолы. Они не помогают и фактически не существуют. А Иисус Христос - живая, реальная личность, действующая и сегодня в нашей среде и в сердцах Его последователей. Есть также другая реально существующая духовная личность - сатана, который может имитировать божества и даже делать всякие там сверхъестественные вещи. Других "божеств" реально нет.

----------


## Crash

> Но все равно это будет насилием.


 Помощь будет насилием? Не думаю, что, если бы несчастному человеку вдруг пришла помощь, он бы счел ее насилием и решил бы, что без нее лучше.



> А помогать - помогает , даже людям из другой веры, стоит только слезно попросить осознавая свои грехи.


 Ага. Стоит только перейти в "истинную веру".



> Да, Он пытается помочь, Он не стоит в стороне. Сейчас Он это делает через своих последователей. Например, я говорю вам про Него и предлагаю вам обратиться к Нему за помощью, а вы не верите. Если бы Он сейчас Сам пришел во плоти, Ему бы тоже вы бы не поверили. 
> Когда человеку говоишь не трогать раскаленную плиту, а он делает по-своему - это его выбор. Если его привязать, чтобы он не обжегся - это насилие.


 А как быть с теми, кто не трогал плиты?
Например, человек попал в аварию и ослеп. Толку ему от всех последователей, вместе взятых? Христос ему может помочь тут же и не дожидаясь последователей. И хочет это сделать (?). Но, тем не менее, смотрит на него и ждет.

----------


## GanibaL

> Сообщение от pulsewave
> 
> *Dandy*, так все таки как быть с другими богами? их то ты признаешь? если нет - почему думаешь что все должны признавать христа?
> 
> 
>  отвечу текстом из Библии: "Пойте Господу, вся земля, благовествуйте изо дня в день спасение Его.  Возвещайте язычникам славу Его, всем народам чудеса Его,  ибо велик Господь и достохвален, страшен паче всех богов. *Ибо все боги народов ничто*, а Господь небеса сотворил. Слава и величие пред лицем Его, могущество и радость на месте Его". 
> Считаю, что все боги кроме Христа - не боги, а мертвые идолы. Они не помогают и фактически не существуют. А Иисус Христос - живая, реальная личность, действующая и сегодня в нашей среде и в сердцах Его последователей. Есть также другая реально существующая духовная личность - сатана, который может имитировать божества и даже делать всякие там сверхъестественные вещи. Других "божеств" реально нет.


    А, ну это вообще классика: "наш Бог - настоящий, ваш - ненастоящий, неправильный".

----------


## Korall

> Помощь будет насилием? Не думаю, что, если бы несчастному человеку вдруг пришла помощь, он бы счел ее насилием и решил бы, что без нее лучше.


  Тут правельнее спросить у священика а еще лучше у какого-нибудь монаха.




> Ага. Стоит только перейти в "истинную веру".


 Совсем не обязательно. :roll: 
Но получив явную помощ ... переходят.

----------


## Agains

Но ведь Будда тоже реально существовал.И даже гораздо раньше Христа.И его последователи тоже творят чудеса.Только они не возносят его как бога а скорее уважают как учителя.И считают что каждый может стать таким же буддой достигнув состояния нирваны и полной гармонии с природой.Что вы на это скажете товарищи пропаведники?

----------


## Korall

> обьединяться надо товарищи! а то понапридумывали кучу религий, описали бога каждый по своему и гавкают друг на друга (а христиане помоему больше всех гавкают)


 Это вряд ли это возможно. В ортодоксальном (православном) христианстве святые предупреждали о том что враг рода человеческого будет стараться объединить все религии в одну.
Да и Иисус говорил: "кто не со Мной тот против Меня".




> Что вы на это скажете товарищи пропаведники?


 Скажу что не шибко и праповедник - просто поддержать свою веру хоттса, но я не знаком с Буддизмом, лучше помолчу.

----------


## SoulReaver

Dendy, ты еще здесь? 
Это конечно хорошо, что ты веришь в Бога, только вот Иисус Христос - не Господь БОГ ! если ты хочешь узнать, я прямо таки на библии тебе покажу, где что почитать, и ты сам убедишься в этом. Это одно из множества заблуждений православия.

насчет заядлых атеистов, думаю я некому не причиню вреда, разместив тут вот эту ссылочку  :Big Grin:  
http://pagesofpain.goodforum.net/Auo...A-IAO-t503.htm
товарищи атеисты и неверующие в Бога, я тоже когда-то таким был... почитайте, там еще не вся инфа. её намного больше.

----------


## Korall

> Это одно из множества заблуждений православия.


 На Библии?
Это шутка?  :lol:  
Бывает смешно когда по христианской книге кто-то пытается доказать что Иисус Христос не Бог.
Да вы наверно намного умнее всех христиан живших до вас за последние 2000 лет!
Не в обиду сказано но ...

----------


## ViktoriaNN

Хм... Продажные священники будут в самом пекле ада  :Big Grin:  Вообще в аду можно испытывать и просто легкую лихорадку...

----------


## Dandy

Давайте, ребята, будем честными. Не будем прятаться за догматы, философию и авторитетов. Предлагаю практический шаг - "испытать", как сказано в Библии или проверить Бога, есть ли Он или все это неправда. Просто обратитесь к Нему от всего сердца с вопросом - "Есть ли ты Бог? Если да, то войди в мою жизнь!". И все. Если Он есть и жив, как утверждают христиане, то в вашей жизни настанут перемены. В Библии сказано, что Он ответит, кто искренне к Нему обратится. Больше я ничего вам, уважаемые, сказать не смогу. Спорить можно много, но когда доходит до сердца, тогда споры и аргументы излишни. 
Да благословит и помилует вас Господь! Если есть какие-то вопросы или если чем-то я смогу вам помочь то буду очень рад. Пишите в личку, пообщаемся.

----------


## Anubis

Ха...бедные египтяне и шумеры, не повезло чувакам - имели неосторожность родится до Христа...и что? В аду жарятся? А люди-то может и неплохие :lol: . А вот иудеям "почему-то" повезло - вытянули счастливый билет, именно им и  более никому истинный бог открылся...сионист какой-то))) Ежели б он хотел спасения для всех - явил бы себя "в славе" всем народам и всему населению земли. Да и вообще - мелкотравчатый  , мелочный и мстительный какой-то этот ваш Иегова со своими отпрысками....не нравится он мне ...чисто на эстетическом уровне...никогда не любил ни евреев, ни их богов...Зевс или Бальдр и то посимпатичнее... :roll:

----------


## fucka rolla

> бедные египтяне


 дак они б все равно невыжили.....на них уже 10 казней египетских написанны....все уже решенно было=)  
вот те и милосердие бесконечное вместе с вселенским хрестьянским прощением и заявлениями типа *бог всех любит*! =)

----------


## GanibaL

> Да и Иисус говорил: "кто не со Мной тот против Меня".


    Да уж... Прям как диктатор :?

----------


## Korall

> Ха...бедные египтяне и шумеры, не повезло чувакам - имели неосторожность родится до Христа...и что? В аду жарятся? А люди-то может и неплохие


 На третий день после распятия Он сошел в ад и вывел всех тех кто последовал за Ним   :Smile:  

Он пришел к одному выбранному народу, как и было предсказано. Но тот народ его осудил и распял. 

Можно сказать и так - 


> А вот иудеям "почему-то" повезло - вытянули счастливый билет, именно им и более никому истинный бог открылся...сионист какой-то)))


 Но "Во Христе несть больше ни элинна, ни иудея".

О иудеях, отвергнувших Сына Божия: "Ваш отец диавол, и вы хотите исполнять похоти отца вашего; он был человекоубийца от начала".  :roll:

----------


## GanibaL

Ппц тут набожных собралось. Главное, чтоб не началось писанин в других темах, аля "ты помолись, всё ок будет", "поверь в бога", "живи по библии", "выгони из себя бесов"...

----------


## Korall

*Anubis*



> не нравится он мне ...чисто на эстетическом уровне


 *GanibaL*



> Да уж... Прям как диктатор


  :shock: 

Заповеди Божии:

*1. Я — Господь Бог твой, да не будет у тебя других богов, кроме Меня.*
(Этой заповедью Господь Бог указывает человеку на Самого Себя, как на Источник всех благ и как на Руководиьеля всех поступков человека. Следуя этой первой заповеди, человек должен стараться познавать Бога и свои поступки направлять к славе Его имени. На этот руководящий принцип в наших намерениях указал Господь Иисус Христос, научив нас просить в молитве: “Да святится имя Твое!”)

*2. Не делай себе кумира и ни какого изображения того, что на небе вверху, что на земле внизу и что в водах ниже земли; не поклоняйся и не служи им.*
(Этой заповедью Господь запрещает человеку создавать себе кумиров — вещественных или воображаемых — служить им, преклоняться перед ними и воздавать какие-либо почести.)

*3. Не произноси имени Господа Бога твоего напрасно.*
(Этой заповедью запрещается неблагоговейное употребление имени Божия, например: в пустых разговорах и шутках. Грехами против третьей заповеди являются: божба, т.е. легкомысленное употребление клятвы, богохульство, кощунство, нарушение обетов, данных Богу, клятвопреступление и призвание Бога во свидетели в пустых житейских делах.)

*4. Помни день покоя, чтобы проводить его свято; шесть дней трудись и совершай в них все твои дела, а день седьмой — день покоя — да будет посвящен Господу Богу твоему.*
(Этой заповедью Господь Бог велит трудиться в течение шести дней и заниматься нужными делами, к каким кто призван, а седьмой день посвящать на служение Ему и на святые дела. К угодным Ему делам относятся: забота о спасении своей души, молитва в храме Божием и дома, изучение Слова Божия, просвещение ума и сердца полезными религиозными знаниями, благочестивые религиозные беседы, помощь бедным, посещение больных и заключенных в темнице, утешение скорбящих и другие дела милосердия.)

*5. Почитай отца твоего и матерь твою, чтобы тебе было хорошо и чтобы ты долго жил на земле.*
(Этой заповедью Господь Бог повелевает нам почитать своих родителей, за что обещает благополучную и долгую жизнь. Почитать родителей значит: уважать их авторитет, любить их, ни при каких обстоятельствах не сметь оскорблять их словами или поступками, повиноваться им, помогать им в трудах, заботиться о них, когда они находятся в нужде, а особенно во время их болезни и старости, также молиться за них Богу, как при жизни их, так и по смерти. Неуважение родителей есть великий грех.)

*6. Не убивай.*
(Этой заповедью Господь Бог запрещает отнятие жизни — у других людей или у самого себя. Жизнь есть величайший дар Божий, и только Бог назначает пределы земной жизни человека.)

*7. Не прелюбодействуй.*
(Этой заповедью Господь Бог велит мужу и жене хранить взаимную верность, неженатым же быть целомудренными — чистыми в делах, словах, мыслях и желаниях. Чтобы не грешить против седьмой заповеди, надо избегать всего, что возбуждает нечистые чувства, как то: сквернословие, “пикантные” анекдоты, бесстыдные песни и пляски, смотрение соблазнительных фильмов и фотографий, чтение безнравственных журналов. Объясняя седьмую заповедь в Нагорной проповеди, Господь говорит: “Всякий, кто смотрит на женщину с вожделением, уже прелюбодействовал с нею в сердце своем.”)

*8. Не кради.*
(Здесь Господь Бог запрещает присвоение того, что принадлежит другим. Виды кражи разнообразны: воровство, грабительство, святотатство (присвоение священных предметов или небрежное обращение с ними), взяточничество, тунеядство (когда получают плату за работу, которую не исполняют), лихоимство (когда берут с нуждающихся большие деньги, пользуясь их бедой) и всякое присвоение чужой собственности путем обмана. Является воровством, когда человек уклоняется от платежа долга, утаивает найденное, обмеривает и обвешивает при продаже, удерживает плату работника и т.д.)

*9. Не произноси ложного свидетельства на ближнего твоего.*
(Этой заповедью Господь Бог запрещает всякую ложь, как например: ложные показания на суде, доносы, наговоры, сплетни, злословие и клевету. Клевета есть дело дьявольское, ибо само имя “дьявол” значит “клеветник.”)

*10. Не желай жены ближнего твоего и не желай дома ближнего твоего, ни поля его, ни раба его, ни рабыни его … ни всего того, что принадлежит ближнему твоему.*
(Этой заповедью Господь учит нас воздерживаться от зависти и от нечистых желаний. В то время, как предыдущие заповеди говорили преимущественно о поведении человека, эта последняя заповедь обращает наше внимание на то, что происходит внутри нас: на наши мысли, чувства и желания. Она призывает нас стремиться к душевной чистоте. Всякий грех начинается с нехорошей мысли. Если человек на этой мысли останавливается, то возникает греховное желание. Желание толкает человека на самый поступок. Поэтому, чтобы успешно бороться с соблазнами, надо научиться пресекать их в самом зародыше — в мыслях.)

Разве аморально?
Да и потом ... Рай это все же *Царство* Божие. 
И там он не диктатор а любящий Отец.
Полная свобода вредна. Вы бы дали полную свободу своим детям?

----------


## GanibaL

Да все эти заповеди придуманы обычными людьми, а следовательно - жуликами, которые писали от лица господа.



> Этой заповедью Господь Бог велит ....., неженатым же быть целомудренными — чистыми в делах, словах, мыслях и желаниях. Чтобы не грешить против седьмой заповеди, надо избегать всего, что возбуждает нечистые чувства, как то: ....., “пикантные” анекдоты, бесстыдные песни и пляски, смотрение соблазнительных фильмов и фотографий, чтение безнравственных журналов


    ухаха
    No comments




> Этой заповедью Господь Бог велит трудиться в течение шести дней и заниматься нужными делами, к каким кто призван, а седьмой день посвящать на служение Ему и на святые дела. К угодным Ему делам относятся: забота о спасении своей души, молитва в храме Божием и дома, изучение Слова Божия, просвещение ума и сердца полезными религиозными знаниями, благочестивые религиозные беседы, помощь бедным, посещение больных и заключенных в темнице, утешение скорбящих и другие дела милосердия


    Предпочитаю по выходным отдыхать.
Молится, спасать свою душу, изучать религиозные знания - не вижу необходимости.

----------


## SoulReaver

*GanibaL*
когда мама помрет все равно побежишь в церковь свечку ставить... Жизнь зайдет в тупик, винить будешь во всем Бога, хотя ты даже не знаешь его... не хочу продолжать, но  почему то перед глазами тысячи таких примеров из жизни...

----------


## SoulReaver

Считали ли Иисуса Богом? 

В БИБЛИИ Иисус часто называется Сыном Бога, однако никто в I веке никогда не считал его Богом-Сыном. Даже демоны, которые веруют, «что Бог един», знали из опыта своего существования в духовной сфере, что Иисус не был Богом. Поэтому они правильно обращались к Иисусу как к отдельной личности — «Сыну Божьему» (Иакова 2:19; Матфея 8:29). И когда Иисус умер, у стоявших рядом римских воинов, которые были язычниками, было достаточно знаний, чтобы подтвердить правдивость слов, слышанных ими от последователей Иисуса, но не о том, что Иисус был Богом, а что «воистину Он был Сын Божий» (Матфея 27:54). 

Следовательно, выражение «Сын Божий» относится к Иисусу как к отдельной сотворенной личности, а не как к части Троицы. Будучи Сыном Бога, Иисус не мог быть самим Богом, потому что в Иоанна 1:18 сказано: «Бога не видел никто никогда». 

Ученики считали Иисуса «единым... посредником между Богом и человеками», а не Богом (1 Тимофею 2:5). По определению посредник — это некто отличный от тех, кто нуждается в посредничестве, поэтому было бы нелогично, если бы Иисус был той же личностью, что и одна из сторон, которые он пытается примирить. Тогда он выдавал бы себя за того, кем не является. 

Библия рассказывает о взаимоотношениях Бога и Иисуса ясно и последовательно. Только Иегова Бог — Всемогущий. Он лично сотворил Иисуса в том виде, в каком тот существовал до того, как прийти на землю. Таким образом, у Иисуса было начало, и он никак не мог быть равным Богу по силе или вечности.



И еще кое-что. Многие говорят, раз он - СЫН БОГА, значит тоже БОГ, но ведь в библии немало мест, где и люди называются сынами божьими...

Павославие уходит своими корнями в язычество, у меня очень много доказательств этого, в том числе и исторических. Очень жаль, что большинство сейчас охотнее больше верит "батюшкам", словам людей, "недается на князей земных" которые библию открывают от силы раза два в месяц, и то, чтоб повторить до боли любимые ими места этой книги, вместо того чтобы самому почитать, поискать, покапаться... Просто откройте и почитайте сами!

(хотя многие боятся этого делать, ссылаясь на свое самолюбие, мол я не настолько пал, чтобы читать такую книгу, хотя на самом деле понимает, что просто боится этого, т.к. никто еще не посмел поспорить ни с одной истиной изложенной в этой книге, а все кто осмеливался, признавали свою неправоту по мере большего изучения её)

----------


## SoulReaver

и еще, более подробно о личности Иисуса можно почитать здесь ---> http://www.watchtower.org/u/20050915/article_02.htm

кому вы больше верите? батюшке, который только и может, что по-человечески мудрствовать, толковать библию на свое усмотрение, хотя "мудрость человеческая для Бога глупость", или тем, кто годами копались и продолжают копать в этой книге, ища в ней истину, и которые каждое свое слово подтверждают библейской цитатой?

P.S: я не Свидетель Иеговы, но только благодаря им смог получить ответы на вопросы, на который батюшки только разводили руками, говоря: "сгинь, маловерный, ты полон гордыни.."и т.п. :Big Grin:  я верю в Бога, но не признаю никаких религий.

----------


## SoulReaver

*pulsewave*
я изучал Ислам, общался с Баптистами, Пятидетятниками... и только СИ смогли дать более менее удовлетворительные для меня ответы. Но и у них не вся правда. :Frown:

----------


## Андрей55

разговор с "истинно верующими" как всегда превращается в битье головой о стену. ты им какой-нибудь довод, вопрос - они тебе "покайся сын мой! обратись к святому писанию! глава 38-я!" и т.д.
ужасно. я же говорю - нетерпимая и совершенно непрбиваемая религия. на все один ответ. и никакого сомнения в своих глазах. не люди а религиозные роботы.

----------


## fucka rolla

вы хоть вдумайтесь во что верите! не бывает в природе непорочного зачатия! а коли он от марии родился(а всем известно кем она была до этого), где гарантии, что она опять не сходила на лево и сослалась на святого духа?
беременность-не ракавая опухоль, которая может вырости просто так!!!!!
тем более в библии рассказанно про иисуса до 15 лет, потом нет упамянаний о нем вплоть до 30 лет....собственно где он был 15 лет???
и почему первые 15 лет не было чудес?
да и ваще, в истории нада верить в факты, а не в личности!!! факты та ен оспориш, у них и даты есть, и последствия.....а о личностях знают только из чьих та разговоров, передающихся вербально..... это как слухи....пока все уши пройдут, уже правда та и искозилась....и дошла до письменности уже в искаженной форме....
и еще раз спрашиваю, где безграничное прощение и милосердие ко всем в мире, если задолго до нас в тех же писаниях египет был обречен за держание евреев в рабстве? собственно изза чего и вывел маисей всех евреев от туда.....
и ваще, на каких основаниях решили, что иисус-сын бога? то, что он сам сказал, и мария со своим *непорочным зачатием* подтвердила, не доказывает ни чего!!!! да и фальклер, ныне вами читаемый написан теми же людьми и их поддержатилями, что и обьявили иисуса таковым...

----------


## Korall

SoulReaver ...




> Павославие уходит своими корнями в язычество


 Бред.  8) 




> (хотя многие боятся этого делать, ссылаясь *на свое самолюбие*, мол я* не настолько пал, чтобы читать такую книгу*, хотя на самом деле понимает, что просто боится этого, т.к. никто еще не посмел поспорить ни с одной истиной изложенной в этой книге, а все кто осмеливался, признавали свою неправоту по мере большего изучения её)


 В чем, в чем сомолюбие?  :roll: 

*Догмат о Пресвятой Троице – основание христианской религии*

Бог есть един по существу, но троичен в лицах: Отец, Сын и Святых Дух, Троица единосущная и нераздельная. 

Само слово "Троица" небиблейского происхождения, в христианский лексикон введено во второй половине II века святителем Феофилом Антиохийским. Учение о Пресвятой Троице дано в христианском Откровении. 

Догмат о Пресвятой Троице непостижим, это таинственный догмат, непостижимый на уровне рассудка. Для человеческого рассудка учение о Пресвятой Троице противоречиво, потому что это тайна, которая не может быть выражена рационально. 

Не случайно о. Павел Флоренский называл догмат о Святой Троице "крестом для человеческой мысли". Для того, чтобы принять догмат о Пресвятой Троице греховный человеческий рассудок должен отвергнуть свои претензии на способность все познавать и рационально объяснять, т. е. для уразумения тайны Пресвятой Троицы необходимо отвергнуться своего разумения. 

Тайна Пресвятой Троицы постигается, причем только отчасти, в опыте духовной жизни. Это постижение всегда сопряжено с аскетическим подвигом. В.Н.Лосский говорит: "Апофа- тическое восхождение есть восхождение на Голгофу, поэтому никакая спекулятивная философия никогда не могла подняться до тайны Пресвятой Троицы". 

Вера в Троицу отличает христианство от всех других монотеистических религий: иудаизма, ислама. Учение о Троице есть основание всего христианского веро- и нравоучения, например, учения о Боге Спасителе, о Боге Освятителе и т. д. В.Н.Лосский говорил, что Учение о Троице "не только основа, но и высшая цель богословия, ибо... познать тайну Пресвятой Троицы в ее полноте – значит войти в Божественную жизнь, в саму жизнь Пресвятой Троицы." 

Учение о Триедином Боге сводится к трем положениям: 

1) Бог троичен и троичность состоит в том, что в Боге Три Лица (ипостаси): Отец, Сын, Святой Дух. 

2) Каждое Лицо Пресвятой Троицы есть Бог, но Они суть не три Бога, а суть единое Божественное существо. 

3) Все три Лица отличаются личными, или ипостасными свойствами. 


Аналогии Пресвятой Троицы в мире

Святые отцы, для того, чтобы как-то приблизить учение о Пресвятой Троице к восприятию человека, пользовались различного рода аналогиями, заимствованными из мира тварного. 

Например, солнце и исходящие от него свет и тепло. Источник воды, происходящий из него ключ, и, собственно, поток или река. Некоторые усматривают аналогию в устроении человеческого ума (святитель Игнатий Брянчанинов. Аскетические опыты): "Наш ум, слово и дух, по единовременности своего начала и по своим взаимным отношениям, служат образом Отца, Сына и Святого Духа". 

Однако все эти аналогии являются весьма несовершенными. Если возьмем первую аналогию – солнце, исходящие лучи и тепло, – то эта аналогия предполагает некоторый временный процесс. Если мы возьмем вторую аналогию – источник воды, ключ и поток, то они различаются лишь в нашем представлении, а в действительности это единая водная стихия. Что касается аналогии, связанной со способностями человеческого ума, то она может быть аналогией лишь образа Откровения Пресвятой Троицы в мире, но никак не внутритроичного бытия. К тому же все эти аналогии ставят единство выше троичности. 

Святитель Василий Великий самой совершенной из аналогий, заимствованных из тварного мира, считал радугу, потому что "один и тот же свет и непрерывен в самом себе и многоцветен". "И в многоцветности открывается единый лик – нет середины и перехода между цветами. Не видно, где разграничиваются лучи. Ясно видим различие, но не можем измерить расстояний. И в совокупности многоцветные лучи образуют единый белый. Единая сущность открывается во многоцветном сиянии". 

Недостатком этой аналогии является то, что цвета спектра не есть самостоятельные личности. В целом для святоотеческого богословия характерно весьма настороженное отношение к аналогиям. 

Примером такого отношения может служить 31-е Слово святителя Григория Богослова: "Наконец, заключил я, что всего лучше отступиться от всех образов и теней, как обманчивых и далеко не достигающих до истины, держаться же образа мыслей более благочестивого, остановившись на немногих речениях". 

Иначе говоря, нет образов для представления в нашем уме этого догмата; все образы, заимствованные из тварного мира, являются весьма несовершенными. 


Краткая история догмата о Пресвятой Троице

В то, что Бог есть един по существу, но троичен в лицах, христиане верили всегда, но само догматическое учение о Пресвятой Троице создавалось постепенно, обычно в связи с возникновением различного рода еретических заблуждений. Учение о Троице в христианстве всегда было связано с учением о Христе, с учением о Боговоплощении. Тринитарные ереси, тринитарные споры имели под собой христологическое основание. 

В самом деле, учение о Троице стало возможным благодаря Боговоплощению. Как говорится в тропаре Богоявления, во Христе "Троическое явися поклонение". Учение о Христе "для Иудеев соблазн, а для Еллинов безумие" (1 Кор. 1, 23). Также и учение о Троице есть камень преткновения и для "строгого" иудейского монотеизма и для эллинского политеизма. Поэтому все попытки рассудочно осмыслить тайну Пресвятой Троицы приводили к заблуждениям либо иудейского, либо эллинского характера. Первые растворяли Лица Троицы в единой природе, например, савеллиане, а другие сводили Троицу к трем неравным существам (ариане). 

Осуждение арианства произошло в 325 году на Первом Вселенском Соборе с Никее. Основным деянием этого Собора было составление Никейского Символа Веры, в который были внесены небиблейские термины, среди которых особую роль в тринитарных спорах IV столетия сыграл термин «омоусиос» - «единосущный». 

Чтобы раскрыть подлинный смысл термина "омоусиос" понадобились огромные усилия великих Каппадокийцев: Василия Великого, Григория Богослова и Григория Нисского. 

Великие Каппадокийцы, в первую очередь, Василий Великий, строго разграничили понятия "сущности" и "ипостаси". Василий Великий определил различие между "сущностью" и, "ипостасью" как между общим и частным. 

Согласно учению Каппадокийцев сущность Божества и отличительные ее свойства, т. е. неначинаемость бытия и Божеское достоинство принадлежат одинаково всем трем ипостасям. Отец, Сын и Святой Дух суть проявления ее в Лицах, из которых каждое обладает всей полнотой божественной сущности и находится в неразрывном единстве с ней. Отличаются же Ипостаси между собой только личными (ипостасными) свойствами. 

Кроме того, Каппадокийцы фактически отождествили (прежде всего два Григория: Назианзин и Нисский) понятие "ипостась" и "лицо". "Лицо" в богословии и философии того времени являлось термином, принадлежавшим не к онтологическому, а к описательному плану, т. е. лицом могли называть маску актера или юридическую роль, которую выполнял человек. 

Отождествив "лицо" и "ипостась" в троичном богословии, Каппадокийцы тем самым перенесли этот термин из плана описательного в план онтологический. Следствием этого отождествления явилось, по существу, возникновение нового понятия, которого не знал античный мир: этот термин - "личность". Каппадокийцам удалось примирить абстрактность греческой философской мысли с библейской идеей личного Божества. 

Главное в этом учении то, что личность не является частью природы и не может мыслиться в категориях природы. Каппадокийцы и их непосредственный ученик свт. Амфилохий Ико- нийский называли Божественные ипостаси "способами бытия" Божественной природы. Согласно их учению, личность есть ипостась бытия, которая свободно ипостазирует свою природу. Таким образом, личностное существо в своих конкретных проявлениях не предопределено сущностью, которая придана ему извне, поэтому Бог не есть сущность, которая предшествовала бы Лицам. Когда мы называем Бога абсолютной Личностью, мы тем самым хотим выразить ту мысль, что Бог не определяется никакой ни внешней, ни внутренней необходимостью, что Он абсолютно свободен по отношению к Своему собственному бытию, всегда является таким, каким желает быть и всегда действует так, как того хочет, т. е. свободно ипостазирует Свою триединую природу. 


Указания на троичность (множественность) Лиц в Боге в Ветхом и Новом Завете

В Ветхом Завете имеется достаточное количество указаний на троичность Лиц, а также прикровенные указания на множественность лиц в Боге без указания конкретного числа. 

Об этой множественности говорится уже в первом стихе Библии (Быт. 1, 1): "Вначале сотворил Бог небо и землю". Глагол "бара" (сотворил) стоит в единственном числе, а существительное "элогим" – во множественном, что буквально означает "боги". 

Быт. 1, 26: "И сказал Бог: сотворим человека по образу Нашему и по подобию Нашему". Слово "сотворим" стоит во множественном числе. То же самое Быт. 3, 22: "И сказал Бог: вот Адам стал как один из Нас, зная добро и зло". «Из Нас» – тоже множественное число. 

Быт. 11, 6 – 7, где речь о Вавилонском столпотворении: "И сказал Господь: ...сойдем же и смешаем там язык их", слово "сойдем" – во множественном числе. Святитель Василий Великий в Шестодневе (Беседа 9), следующим образом комментирует эти слова: "Подлинно странное пустословие – утверждать, что кто-нибудь сидит и сам себе, приказывает, сам над собою надзирает, сам себя понуждает властительно и настоятельно. Второе – это указание собственно на три Лица, но без наименования лиц и без их различения". 

XVIII глава книги "Бытия", явление трех Ангелов Аврааму. В начале главы говорится, что Аврааму явился Бог, в еврейском тексте стоит "Иегова". Авраам, вышедши навстречу трем странникам, кланяется Им и обращается к Ним со словом "Адонаи", буквально "Господь", в единственном числе. 

В святоотеческой эгзегезе встречается два толкования этого места. Первое: явился Сын Божий, Второе Лицо Пресвятой Троицы, в сопровождении двух ангелов. Такое толкование мы встречаем у мч. Иустина Философа, у святителя Илария Пиктавийского, у святителя Иоанна Златоустого, у блаженного Феодорита Киррского. 

Однако большинство отцов – святители Афанасий Александрийский, Василий Великий, Амвросий Медиоланский, блаженный Августин, – считают, что это явление Пресвятой Троицы, первое откровение человеку о Триединстве Божества. 

Именно второе мнение было принято православным Преданием и нашло свое воплощение, во-первых, в гимнографии, где говорится об этом событии именно как о явлении Триединого Бога, и в иконографии (известная икона "Троица ветхозаветная"). 

Блаженный Августин ("О граде Божием", кн. 26) пишет: "Авраам встречает трех, поклоняется единому. Узрев трех он уразумел таинство Троицы, а поклонившись как бы единому – исповедал Единого Бога в Трех лицах". 

Указание на троичность Бога в Новом Завете - это прежде всего Крещение Господа Иисуса Христа в Иордане от Иоанна, которое получило в Церковном Предании наименование Богоявления. Это событие явилось первым явным Откровением человечеству о Троичности Божества. 

Далее, заповедь о крещении, которую дает Господь Своим ученикам по Воскресении (Мф. 28, 19): "Идите и научите все народы, крестя их во имя Отца и Сына и Святого Духа". Здесь слово "имя" стоит в единственном числе, хотя относится оно не только к Отцу, но и к Отцу, и Сыну, и Святому Духу вместе. Святитель Амвросий Медиоланский следующим образом комментирует этот стих: "Сказал Господь "во имя", а не "во имена", потому что один Бог, не многие имена, потому что не два Бога и не три Бога". 

2 Кор. 13, 13: "Благодать Господа нашего Иисуса Христа, и любовь Бога Отца, и общение Святого Духа со всеми вами". Этим выражением апостол Павел подчеркивает личностность Сына и Духа, которые подают дарования наравне с Отцом. 

1, Ин. 5, 7: "Три свидетельствуют на небе: Отец, Слово и Святый Дух; и Сии три суть едино". Это место из послания апостола и евангелиста Иоанна является спорным, поскольку в древнегреческих рукописях этот стих отсутствует. 

Пролог Евангелия от Иоанна (Ин. 1, 1): "Вначале было Слово, и Слово было у Бога, и Слово было Бог". Под Богом здесь понимается Отец, а Словом именуется Сын, т. е. Сын был вечно с Отцом и вечно был Богом. 

Преображение Господне есть также Откровение о Пресвятой Троице. Вот как комментирует это событие евангельской истории В.Н.Лосский: "Поэтому и празднуется так торжественно Богоявление и Преображение. Мы празднуем Откровение Пресвятой Троицы, ибо слышен был голос Отца и присутствовал Святый Дух. В первом случае под видом голубя, во втором – как сияющее облако, осенившее апостолов». 


Различие Божественных Лиц по ипостасным свойствам

Согласно церковному учению, Ипостаси суть Личности, а не безличные силы. При этом Ипостаси обладают единой природой. Естественно встает вопрос, каким образом их различать? 

Все божественные свойства относятся к общей природе, они свойственны всем трем Ипостасям и поэтому сами по себе различия Божественных Лиц выразить не могут. Невозможно дать абсолютное определение каждой Ипостаси, воспользовавшись одним из Божественных имен. 

Одна из особенностей личностного бытия состоит в том, что личность уникальна и неповторима, а следовательно, она не поддается определению, ее нельзя подвести под некое понятие, поскольку понятие всегда обобщает; невозможно привести к общему знаменателю. Поэтому личность может быть воспринята только через свое отношение к другим личностям. 

Именно это мы видим в Священном Писании, где представление о Божественных Лицах основано на отношениях, которые между ними существуют. 

Примерно начиная с конца IV века можно говорить об общепринятой терминологии, согласно которой ипостасные свойства выражаются следующими терминами: у Отца – нерожденность, у Сына – рожденность (от Отца), и исхождение (от Отца) у Святого Духа. Личные свойства суть свойства несообщимые, вечно остающиеся неизменными, исключительно принадлежащие тому или другому из Божественных Лиц. Благодаря этим свойствам Лица различаются друг от друга, и мы познаем их как особые Ипостаси. 

При этом, различая в Боге три Ипостаси, мы исповедуем Троицу единосущной и нераздельной. Единосущие означает, что Отец, Сын и Святой Дух суть три самостоятельных Божественных Лица, обладающие всеми божественными совершенствами, но это не три особые отдельные существа, не три Бога, а Единый Бог. Они имеют единое и нераздельное Божеское естество. Каждое из Лиц Троицы обладает божественным естеством в совершенстве и всецело.

*Символ веры:*

Верую в единого Бога, Отца, Вседержителя, Творца неба и земли, всего видимого и невидимого.
И в единого Господа Иисуса Христа, Сына Божия, Едино–родного, рожденного от Отца прежде всех веков: Света от Света, Бога истинного от Бога истинного, рожденного, не сотворенного, одного существа с Отцом, Им же все сотворено.
Ради нас людей и ради нашего спасения сошедшего с Небес, и принявшего плоть от Духа Святого и Марии Девы, и ставшего человеком.
Распятого же за нас при Понтийском Пилате, и страдавшего, и погребенного,
И воскресшего в третий день, согласно Писанию.
И восшедшего на Небеса, и сидящего по правую сторону Отца.
И снова грядущего со славою, чтобы судить живых и мертвых, Его же царству не будет конца.
И в Духа Святого, Господа, дающего жизнь, от Отца исходящего, с Отцом и Сыном со–покланяемого и прославляемого, говорившего через пророков.
В единую, святую, соборную и апостольскую Церковь.
Признаю одно крещение для прощения грехов.
Ожидаю воскресения мертвых,
и жизни будущего века. Аминь

----------


## Korall

*fucka rolla*



> вы хоть вдумайтесь во что верите! не бывает в природе непорочного зачатия! а коли он от марии родился(а всем известно кем она была до этого), где гарантии, что она опять не сходила на лево и сослалась на святого духа?


 В природе - нет, но Богу все возможно. Вселенная существует по Его законам.   :Smile:

----------


## Korall

*Андрей55*



> разговор с "истинно верующими" как всегда превращается в битье головой о стену. ты им какой-нибудь довод, вопрос - они тебе "покайся сын мой! обратись к святому писанию! глава 38-я!" и т.д. 
> ужасно. я же говорю - нетерпимая и совершенно непрбиваемая религия. на все один ответ. и никакого сомнения в своих глазах. не люди а религиозные роботы.


 Есть одна хорошая штука на свете - зеркало  :wink:

----------


## GanibaL

> *GanibaL*
> когда мама помрет все равно побежишь в церковь свечку ставить... Жизнь зайдет в тупик, винить будешь во всем Бога, хотя ты даже не знаешь его... не хочу продолжать, но  почему то перед глазами тысячи таких примеров из жизни...


     :!:  Я бл* за твою маму ща свечку поставлю, если не подохла ещё! Думай че говоришь, гондон.
    Я не буду винить ни в чем Бога, в отличии от тебя. Я в него тупо не верю. Я не то, чтобы вообще не допускаю его существование, я не допускаю существование Бога, которого рисует христианство и любая другая религия.   А если человек не понимает, как можно не верить в Бога - он тупой баран. Ты один из них.

----------


## GanibaL

> P.S: я не Свидетель Иеговы, но только благодаря им смог получить ответы на вопросы, на который батюшки только разводили руками, говоря: "сгинь, маловерный, ты полон гордыни.."и т.п.


    Ха))))    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:      Понятно всё с тобой. Не Свидетель Иеговы, но только благодоря им смог получить ответы на вопросы))))   Предлогаешь присоедениться к ним?  :Big Grin:  
    Нах*й пошел, сектант тупорылый.

----------


## SoulReaver

Извини Ганибал, правда глупость ляпнул. Сожелею, написал не подумав, хотя все равно уже не изменишь агрессии ко мне.

Видно, тут началась стычка религиозной догматики. Ребят, может не будем приператься? я первый начал, и уже пожалел.

Повторяю второй и последний раз: я не Свидетель Иеговы и никогда им не был. Так сложилось что один мой лучший друг пошел по их стопам.

Насчет троицы, у меня к примеру тоже свое мнение, а конкретно я могу показать, что Библия говорит об этом, но не буду этого делать, хватит наверно уже тут нравоучениями заниматься, выяснять кто прав, а кто в дураках.

Одна вещь тут где-то прозвучала на сайте:

"Ведь когда уже человек намерен покончить с собой, то пусть уж напоследок хоть испробует и то, что раньше не пробовал. Ведь если кто-то говорит, что помогает, а вдруг это и правда? А почему бы не испробовать, хотя бы напоследок?"

Зачем искать кто прав кто виноват? у кого истина, у кого нет? когда у человека нет больше никакой надежды и он хочет свести счеты с жизнью, почему бы не попробовать ему еще один путь? а именно, определиться, к примеру, если Бог есть, то почему он "творит зло", как многие здесь считают, и начать искать ответы, если БОГ и вправду есть, то он в таком случае ведь должен помочь, тем, кто тянутся к нему? 

Не стоит осуждать людей за их принадлежность к той или иной секте, религии, или к тем или иным учениям. Если у него есть истина, есть то, во что он "свято верит", и это дает ему силы жить, то зачем рушить его мир?! зачем тыкать грязью в лицо, говоря "вы все козлы! вы нифига не знаете!". Если у него есть надежда на светлое, если он тянется из из этой общей грязи нашего разлагающегося мира, то разве ЭТО ПЛОХО?

Конечно некоторым доставляет огромное удовольствие спорить с кем-то, называть всех зазнайками, "лжеучителями", мол, все вы уроды, нифига вы не знаете.. но разве лучше в таком случае сидеть целыми днями попирая всех и все на свете, и самому не делать никаких движений никуда. Конечно, для некоторых - это и есть смысл жизни, им это доставляет удовольствие, они этим живут, и их тоже не следует винить за это.

вобщем топик тут назван АНТИСУИЦИДОМ, один из нас поделился, что еще может помочь человеку "встать на ноги", есть ведь еще множество выходов, и они отнюдь не религиозные! главное наверное не опускать раньше времени руки не найдя выхода, пока еще не все двери тобой открыты...

----------


## ViktoriaNN

А хулить Бога опасно...

----------


## Anubis

Ха-ха, всякой твари по паре)) тут есть еще и Свидетели Иеговы..прикольна...видно чувак желает попасть в число 144 тысяч избранных, которые спасутся...кажется так оно по учению иеговитов, хотя и не помню точно))) 
Насчет догмата о троичности: вы знаете, как он был установлен и что это не более чем плод компромисса, достигнутый на одном из вселенских соборов? Вам известно что г-да епископы на этих соборах мордасы друг другу нередко били и именно так приходили к "истине"? К тому, что вы сейчас в своей беспримерной тупости и элементарной необразованности выдаете за божественное откровение?)) Мне таки с вас смешно...
Ребятки, вы б попробовали САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНО, без указки добрых пасторов и внимательно прочитать книги ветхого и нового заветов, посмотрить с точки зрения современности на то, что там написано, попытаться проанализировать и провести сравнительный анализ с похожими элементами в другимх религиях, с имевшимися мифами и преданиями на момент написания этих книг. Изучайте антропологию, почитайте Юнга, Фрезера, а уж потом лезьте к другим со своей "истиной" и "спасением". Вам постепенно станет ясно, что то что понимается под иудео-христианством - просто одна из магических и мифологичесаких систем, не более того. Кое-что было понадергано из египетской и вавилонской мифологии, что-то из персидской итп. Система взглядов ничем не лучше и не хуже верований древних геррманцев или эллинов. Для евреев она была полезной так как позволляла сохранять нац. идентичность и поддерживала фашистские по сути своей сионистские убеждения в "богоизбранности". Но остальным-то это счастье зачем?)))
Касаемо до Христа - ну обычный любитель добиться власти над умами и душами за счет утверждений о своем божественном происхождений, тысячи таких же были до него и тысячи после. Ему просто побольше других повезло, появся в нужное время (кризис ценностей античной цивилизации требовал наполнения "старых мехов новым содежимым") и в нужном месте (Иудея, которой нужна была идеология для противопоставления гнету Рима и необходимо было обновление подветшавших догм иудаизма). Сейчас таких персонажей - пруд прруди: Грабовой, Виссарион и пр.
Вот я щас тут запосщу следующий сабж: попробуйте обратиться к Григорию Грабовому, он реальная личность (и это действительно так, в отличие от Христа, кстати :Smile: ), он точно услышит ваши молитвы и поможет вам во всех начинаниях. В ответ на любые возражения я буду отвечать в вашем же стиле "ну вы попробуйте, а потом говорите, Грабовой всем желает добра, просто его не хотят принимать" и пр. И попробуйте-ка доказать что вышесказанное  не соответствует действительности))))

----------


## ViktoriaNN

*pulsewave*, да нет вообще. *Anubis*, а вот ты веришь в существование дьявола и вообще всякой бесовщины?..

----------


## fucka rolla

> В природе - нет, но Богу все возможно. Вселенная существует по Его законам


 мда....... исчерпывающий комент...

каким хать законам? те раскозать про микромир и макромир? 
вселанная существует по законам физики.....  человечество по биологическим...... общество по социальным....
уже говорил где та, что библия по сути дела-это первая конституция..... с чего вы взяли, что это нада называть заповедями?
почему вы думаите, что бог есть? существование личности, от которой собственно и ведеться отчет времени *от рождества*, существование записей о том как жить не доказывает существование самого бога ил кто там вместо него.....

----------


## Korall

*fucka rolla*



> каким хать законам?


 Я имел ввиду законы физики. 




> почему вы думаите, что бог есть? существование личности, от которой собственно и ведеться отчет времени *от рождества*, существование записей о том как жить не доказывает существование самого бога ил кто там вместо него.....


  Хочется верить в позитив. 
В христианстве много чудес, это одна из самых мистических религий. 
Кстати среди ученых есть тоже не мало верующих людей.

----------


## Korall

*pulsewave*



> нет вы все таки обьясните товарищи, зачем навязывать веру?


 Тут я ее скорее защищаю.  :Big Grin:  
А почему бы и нет? 
Любой человек всегда при общении передает свою точку зрения и отстаивает свои убеждения.
Меня вера спасла от суицида, может это поможет еще кому-то.

----------


## GanibaL

> *pulsewave*
> Меня вера спасла от суицида, может это поможет еще кому-то.


    Христианство спасает от суицида прежде всего тем, что обешает мучения на том свете за то, что совершиш это самоубийство.
   Желаю я с собой покончить, или не жалаю я этого - не важно, важно осознавать, что я имею право сам распоряжаться своей жизнью.

----------


## GanibaL

> *7. Не прелюбодействуй.*
> (Этой заповедью Господь Бог велит ... неженатым же быть целомудренными — чистыми в делах, словах, мыслях и желаниях. Чтобы не грешить против седьмой заповеди, надо избегать всего, что возбуждает нечистые чувства, как то: сквернословие, “пикантные” анекдоты, бесстыдные песни и пляски, смотрение соблазнительных фильмов и фотографий, чтение безнравственных журналов.


     И своей половой жизнью, кстати, тоже предпочитаю сам распоряжаться :wink:

----------


## Dandy

Величайшие ученые были христианами. 

Исаак Ньютон - не только христианин, но и христианский подвижник, лидер и реформатор. Все христиане его чтут. У него масса трудов, кот орые касаются христианского Бога. Наример, «Principia» и «Оптика», где  он говорит не о физике, а о том, какой великий Бог, создавший эту вселенную.

Альберт Эйнштей - всем известные его слова - "Я не могу себе представить настоящего ученного, который не обладал бы глубокой верой. Это можно выразить и так: нельзя верить в безбожную науку".

Блез Паскаль - великий христианский деятель. "Согласно его учению, только христианский Бог как Личность может помочь человеку — «мыслящему тростнику» — спастись от безнадежной затерянности в безднах природы" (Википедия)

И Т. Д..........
Ребята, если вы считаете себя продвинутыми и начитанными, то надо объективно смотреть на вещи и роль христианства в мире. Я мог бы привести огромный список тех великих людй, ученых, политиков, которые верили в Иисуса Христа. Почитайте, например, историю образования США - это были христианские фанатики. 
История Гарварда - был основан священником Джоном Гарвардом, это был христианский колледж, потом стал светским, но до сих пор там сильнейшая теологическая база. 
И Т. Д......
Если такие великие люди верили в Иисуса, то будем верить и мы!

----------


## SoulReaver

_Если у человека нет веры ни во что более на свете, если он даже веру в себя начинает терять, что его может удержать в этой жизни?_

----------


## Андрей55

*Dandy*
ага, и Аристотель, и Архимед, и Евклид )))

любое обощение лжет. но "верующие" так любят все передергивать. даже теорию большого взрыва под себя подогнали. супер!

----------


## Dandy

> *Dandy*
> ага, и Аристотель, и Архимед, и Евклид )))
> 
> любое обощение лжет. но "верующие" так любят все передергивать. даже теорию большого взрыва под себя подогнали. супер!


 Я привожу вам исторические факты, которые вы найдете в любом справочнике, а вот вы как раз и пытайтесь все передергивать. Лучше почитайте учебники по истории, а не пытайтесь обвинять христианство.

----------


## GanibaL

> Если такие великие люди верили в Иисуса, то будем верить и мы!


    Ну так верь, кто ж тебе мешает? Тебе неспокойно чтоли когда другие в него не верят? 

 З.ы. Эйнштейн верил не в Иисуса, не обольщайся.

----------


## GanibaL

> Сообщение от Андрей55
> 
> *Dandy*
> ага, и Аристотель, и Архимед, и Евклид )))
> 
> любое обощение лжет. но "верующие" так любят все передергивать. даже теорию большого взрыва под себя подогнали. супер!
> 
> 
>  Я привожу вам исторические факты, которые вы найдете в любом справочнике, а вот вы как раз и пытайтесь все передергивать. Лучше почитайте учебники по истории, а не пытайтесь обвинять христианство.


     А то, что женщину сделали из ребра мужика тоже в учебниках по истории написано?))

----------


## Dandy

Христиане никогда не умолкнут! Они будут говорить, дейстовать, несмотря ни на кого и ни на что. Их убивали, сажали в тюрьмы, но от этого их становилось только больше. Всякий христианин следует Великому Поручению Иисуса Христа:  "И приблизившись Иисус сказал им: дана Мне всякая власть на небе и на земле.  Итак идите, научите все народы, крестя их во имя Отца и Сына и Святаго Духа, уча их соблюдать все, что Я повелел вам; и се, Я с вами во все дни до скончания века. Аминь". (Матф.28:18-20)

----------


## GanibaL

Удачи  :Smile:

----------


## Андрей55

гыгы, по-моему это как раз хритстиане сами всех сажали в тюрьмы, убивали, сжигали, вырезали (вы бы тоже учебники по истории почитали, но только не школьные). 
а то что они не умолкнут, я не сомневаюсь. больших зануд еще поискать  :Smile: 

поверьте, это не нападки против веры, это нападки против упертости и нежелания кроме свой точки зрения выслушать кого-то еще. аминь.

----------


## GanibaL

> гыгы, по-моему это как раз хритстиане сами всех сажали в тюрьмы, убивали, сжигали, вырезали (вы бы тоже учебники по истории почитали, но только не школьные). 
> а то что они не умолкнут, я не сомневаюсь. больших зануд еще поискать


    Да не по-твоему, а так оно и есть. К великому сожалению. А умолкнут или не умолкнут - не важно, их просто меньше становится. Православный крестик на груди еще носят некоторые люди, но они слабо понимают, чего именно он символизирует.

----------


## Dandy

> *Dandy*, ты считаешь что твоя вера единственная верная? считаешь что люди не имеют права на выбор своего духовного пути?


 Считаю, что люди имеют право свободно выбирать и веру и стиль жизни. Считаю, что свобода превыше всего - свобода избирать. Ограничивать человека никто не вправе - ни Бог, ни кто другой. 
Однко, мое мнение такое, что существует объективная, абсолютная Истина. Если мы, воспользовавшись своей свободой, делали зло - мы за это заплатим, если добро - мы получим награду. Человек - бессмертное существо и после смерти он встретит Судию, перед которым должен будет отчитаться за свои дела. 
Я, как верующий в Бога, имею право только лишь призывать людей делать добро, но давить на них в какой-либо форме - право не имею. Иначе это было бы уже насилие, ограничение чьей-либо свободы.

----------


## Dandy

> Сообщение от Dandy
> 
> существует объективная, абсолютная Истина
> 
> 
>  ...и на это звание претендует именно христианство, да?


 Христианство - нет. Христианство состоит из грешных людей, следующих за святым Богом.  Христиане много раз себя компрометировали, как уже говорилось на этом форуме. 
На звание Истины претендует только одна личность - Иисус. "Иисус сказал ему: Я есмь путь и истина и жизнь; никто не приходит к Отцу, как только через Меня." (Иоан.14:6) И другое место: "... вы слышали о Нем и в Нем научились, - так как истина во Иисусе". (Еф.4:21)

----------


## Anubis

Блииин...шикарное доказательство))))  Я плакаль.... Я вот пойду завтра и тоже скажу, что  мои слова абсолютная истина...найдется что возразить?)))) Претендовать-то Иисус может и претенедует, но не более того...как в анекдоте про слона: "Съесть-то он съест - да хто же ему дасть?"))) Кроме того, ведь уже было сказано, что цитата из Библии сама по себе не доказывает ничего, равно как и любая иная цитата. Так что: есть аргументы - аргументируйте, нет - признайте свою неправоту, а не прячтесь за Евангелие и не стращайте адом. 
*Dandy*, дружище, ты фиговый проповедник  :Big Grin:  лично мне ты б даже Гербалайфовскую продукцию не продал, не говоря уже о выборе мировоззрения...если бы ты пытался спорить в суде или на переговорах с таким же уровнем аргументации, то работодатели давно б тебя поперли))) 

*2VictoriaNN*насчет "бесовщины" и дьявола: в дьявола и бесов в православно-христианском ключе я канешн не верю, хотя при этом допускаю существование неких существ или форм жизни, которые нам пока непонятны и живут по своим законам и которых, возможно,  за бесов и ангелов и принимали,  на сей счет  у нас и топик отдельный есть))).

----------


## fucka rolla

> Величайшие ученые были христианами. 
> 
> Исаак Ньютон -
> Альберт Эйнштей - ".


 ну про этих двух красавцов я и не сомневался....все таки евреи как никак!!!  
собственно и что с того, что они верили???
я те могу список в  50 раз длиннее дать, о тех ученых, кто не верил, или был сатонистом...!!!!
и многие из них сделали куда более значимые открытия.....
и завязывай ты с репликами типа -*почитай то, почитай это...там все ответы есть*!!!!!!
те или конструктивный диалог или хер на постном масле!!!!!коли не хочеш по норамальному общаться по заданной теме, дык получите второе....  
факты давай, а не список литературы!!!!! я , как и многие участники те хоть доводы привели и обосновали.... удружи уж нам в ответ..... сделай аналогично.

----------


## GanibaL

> Сообщение от Dandy
> 
> Величайшие ученые были христианами. 
> 
> Исаак Ньютон -
> Альберт Эйнштей - ".
> 
> 
>  ну про этих двух красавцов я и не сомневался....все таки евреи как никак!!!


   И что? С каких это пор евреи стали христианами? 
 З.ы. Эйнштейн верил не в Христа, а в Бога, который создал материю. Они с Dandy говорят о разных Богах. =)

----------


## fucka rolla

ой !!!!! а кем прастите они были????
и давайте не будет решать за других(эйнштейна в данном случае), тем более давно умерших, кто в кого верил. по слухам и сомнительной ссылке(будь то книга якобы биаграфичная или телевизор) судить нерационально....
в качестве доказательства вот вам пример из наших школьных лет-учебники истории, которые переписываались и меняли свой сюжет и ход самих событий и значимость , а уж тем более действия, личности, в зависимости от предпочтений и политического курса родины учебника.

----------


## GanibaL

> ой !!!!! а кем прастите они были????


    Были и есть Иудистами.

----------


## fucka rolla

вы хать не скажите кому еще это........

----------


## taggart

*fucka rolla*, тссс, Иудисты это те что в Иуду верят..ты разве не знал?! :-D ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) //мне тут подсказали// что возможно, Иудисты это те же Нудисты, только с опечаткой (с) ;-)))))))))))))))))))

----------


## GanibaL

Не знаю кто придумал, но христиане издавна ненавидят евреев. Собственно антисемитизм от них и пошел. А Иисус был евреем. Следовательно, как всегда: евреи, которые ненавидят других евреев, за то, что они не такие евреи. 
   Про формат-18 слышали? Типа скиновская какая-то организация. Ну вот, там лидер по кличке "Тисак" во всю орал, как он невидит "жидов", и что все они подохнуть должны. И это говорил человек с фамилией Марценкович...

----------


## fucka rolla

2 таггарт.
ты набухался что-ли? ты этот пост мог бы и не писать ваще=)
ваще ниче бы не изменилось....

----------


## Андрей55

чуваки, по-моему вы тут все пьяные.
хоть бы в яндексе чтоли набрали... умные же (вроде бы) люди, умеете нажимать на клавиши

Иудаизм - монотеистическая религия евреев (моно - один Бог).
http://jud.wmdom.com/judwmdom.php

Христинство придумали вовсе не евреи
http://www.nntu.sci-nnov.ru/RUS/bibl...istianstvo.htm

----------


## fucka rolla

дык блин, андрей, иисус та где родился? не в вифлиеме разве?
это все равно, что изобретение радио....изобрели в россии, а запатентовали(или обьявили открытием) в америке....или че та в этом духе....
так же и с хрестьянством.....

----------


## Андрей55

*fucka rolla*
Евреи были ИУДЕЯМИ, (Иуда тут не при чем, его могли звать как угодно, хоть Джон). Иисус родился (по легенде опять же) непорочно, от Бога, который был послан Марии в виде голубя (это на мой взгляд вообще чистой воды ГРЕЧЕСКАЯ МИФОЛОГИЯ хотя я могу неправильно это все трактовать). христианство уже было ДО Иисуса, но его рождение. его смерть и главное его воскрешение стали настолько значимыми событиями, что от них церковь повела летоисчисление. на мой взгляд так. да и ктому же Вифлеем и Иерусалим, насколько я понимаю, тогда принадлежал Римской Империи.

----------


## Anubis

Да? Не евреи придумали? А кто же? Эфиопы?)) Отчень интересный тезис...а хто по по национальности все  евангелисты (кроме Иоанна, кажется, тут не уверен, ожет он и эллин был, во всяком случае, считается, что его евангелие написано значительно позже остальных)? И все апостолы? Про Самого И.И. Христа я уж и не говорю. А Ветхий завет что, уже не считается христианской книгой? Христианство - по сути "апгрейд" иудаизма в той же степени, в какой протестантизм - "апгрейд" и результат косметического ремонта подветшавшего католичества, хотя формально и католики и протестанты бубут кричать о своих различиях, но идеологический базис у них один и тот же. Так и тут.

----------


## Dandy

> Да? Не евреи придумали? А кто же? Эфиопы?)) Отчень интересный тезис...а хто по по национальности все  евангелисты (кроме Иоанна, кажется, тут не уверен, ожет он и эллин был, во всяком случае, считается, что его евангелие написано значительно позже остальных)? И все апостолы? Про Самого И.И. Христа я уж и не говорю. А Ветхий завет что, уже не считается христианской книгой? Христианство - по сути "апгрейд" иудаизма в той же степени, в какой протестантизм - "апгрейд" и результат косметического ремонта подветшавшего католичества, хотя формально и католики и протестанты бубут кричать о своих различиях, но идеологический базис у них один и тот же. Так и тут.


 Да, сам Христос, а также все Его ученики были евреями. Это факт. Первым евреем был Авраам, которого Бог назвал Своим другом. И Он пообещал через Авраама благословить "ВСЕ племена земные". Из-за одного человека Бог решил благословит всех, в том числе потомков Авраама.  Это написано в первых книгах Ветхого Завета. 
Вы правы, христиане служат тому же Богу, что и Иудеи. Бог один, Заветы разные - Ветхий - еврейский, и Новый - христианский. А Бог тот же самый - Иегова. Поэтому иудейский Ветхий Завет включен в Библейский канон. Однако, современные Иудеи не соблюдают даже своих собственных иудейских законов. Поэтому истинными последователями Бога их назвать нельзя. А настоящие христиане жестко следуют учению Христа. Это люди - "соль земли", на них и держится все доброе в этом мире.

----------


## GanibaL

> А настоящие христиане жестко следуют учению Христа. Это люди - "соль земли", на них и держится все доброе в этом мире.


     На них держится всё доброе в этом мире? Что именно ты подразумеваешь под "всем добрым"?

----------


## Anubis

"Соль земли Русской"  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dandy

> Сообщение от Dandy
> 
> А настоящие христиане жестко следуют учению Христа. Это люди - "соль земли", на них и держится все доброе в этом мире.
> 
> 
>      На них держится всё доброе в этом мире? Что именно ты подразумеваешь под "всем добрым"?


 Доброе - это то, что хорошо для человека. Злое - то что плохо. Единственный источник добра на замле - Иисус Христос. Он любит людей и готов им помочь через своих последователей. Истинное христианство узнается по плодам - "любовь, радость, мир, долготерпение, благость, милосердие, вера, кротость, воздержание". (Гал. 5:22). Христианин - этот тот, кто не может не творить добро. Он помогает другим в их проблемах, он не делает греха, даже когда его никто не видит, не берет взяток, не изменяет и т. д. Это и значит творить добро. 

Вот что сказал Христос по этому поводу: "Вы - соль земли. Если же соль потеряет силу, то чем сделаешь ее соленою? Она уже ни к чему негодна, как разве выбросить ее вон на попрание людям.
Вы - свет мира. Не может укрыться город, стоящий на верху горы.
И, зажегши свечу, не ставят ее под сосудом, но на подсвечнике, и светит всем в доме.
Так да светит свет ваш пред людьми, чтобы они видели ваши добрые дела и прославляли Отца вашего Небесного". (Матф.5:13-16)

----------


## fucka rolla

> fucka rolla 
> христианство уже было ДО Иисуса, но его рождение. .


 как раз после иисуса это и назвали хрестьянством...по всем законам этимологии.....тобиж происхождение слов....собственно от его фамилии это и произошло....христос-христьянство.




> Первым евреем был Авраам, которого Бог назвал Своим другом.


 вот эта ваще чума!!!!!! нармальные у бога друзья=)

----------


## Anubis

Да бесполезно с этими зомби спорить)))  Это как обманутые вкладчики, аплодисменами приветствующие  освобождение Мавроди из тюрьмы. Рациональные аргументы тут не работают. "Верую - ибо абсурдно", Тертуллиан хотя бы откровенно выразил суть любой веры. Так что тут либо поверил безоговорочно и следоватльно готов "подогнать "факты под теорию", либо не веришь.

----------


## Korall

*Anubis*



> Да бесполезно с этими зомби спорить))) Это как обманутые вкладчики, аплодисменами приветствующие освобождение Мавроди из тюрьмы.


 Представляете  :lol: для христиан, вы больше похожи на "зомби".
Кстати, попробуйте доказать что наши "вклады" проигрышны.  8) 




> Рациональные аргументы тут не работают. "Верую - ибо абсурдно", Тертуллиан хотя бы откровенно выразил суть любой веры. Так что тут либо поверил безоговорочно и следоватльно готов "подогнать "факты под теорию", либо не веришь.


 Для меня больше ценности этого мира и вся его злоба - абсурд. Вы же судите то о чем не читали и что не знаете. Хоть раз возьмите труды христианских философов, почитайте. Стебаться не мешки ворочить.   :Smile:  




> Так что тут либо поверил безоговорочно и следоватльно готов "подогнать "факты под теорию", либо не веришь.


 Почти так оно и есть, для большенства верующих.

----------


## Anubis

Я не собираюсь  что-л. доказывать, поскольку иррациональное, на интуитивно-эмоциональном уровне принятие чего-л. на веру и доказывание на рациональном уровне - процессы практически непересекающиеся. Нравиться верить - верьте, вас никто  не заставляет под страхом смерти отрекаться от своих убеждений, но подсаживать остальных на эту иглу имхо недостойно. Вся информация о христианской да и любой  иной религии открыта. Каждый, кого это действительно заинтересует - пойдет, откроет первоисточник и решит, нужно ему это или нет, безо всяких агитаторов. Можно подумать, что все здесь собравшиеся об учении Христа ничего не знали, а тут пришло 2-3 человека и открыли всем глаза))

----------


## Korall

*Anubis*



> но подсаживать остальных на эту иглу имхо недостойно


 А на атеистическую "иглу" "сажать" достойно?  :?

----------


## fucka rolla

> Вы же судите то о чем не читали и что не знаете. Хоть раз возьмите труды христианских философов, почитайте.


 то, что мы не читали это зря! просто выводы делаем на трезвую голову....
а вот про хрестианских философов вы насмешили!!!!!! если б вы кроме библий или заветов сели бы и почитали что нить другое, то так бы не выразились!!!! хрестианство и философия, как я уже говорил,- абсолютно разные вещи!!!!! даже враждующие...... ищи пост про это!
а если вы имели введи теологические писания, то это вдвойне смешно!!!!! в теологии были философы....но это не филосовское направление!!! теология-наука о божьем слове!!!!!!! тут философов быть не может!!!!!! просто трактовка уже написанного с присущим верующим фанатизмом!!!!!!

----------


## taggart

Не хочется кого-то судить, в данном случае... Но мысль одна "даа, Христиани, млин". Считаю себя христианином, правда без сильной привязанности к обрядам и ритуалам.(с). Мое право это, не о том речь.

Но за что уважал Христианство (как религию) - так это за то, что Христианство, в общем и целом, никогда (в "современном" мире, минимум) никому. не "_навязывалось_". Поэтому на то, что тут некоторые развели..- слов просто нет.

----------


## GanibaL

> Христианин - этот тот, кто не может не творить добро. Он помогает другим в их проблемах, он не делает греха, даже когда его никто не видит, не берет взяток, не изменяет и т. д. Это и значит творить добро.


     Ну конечно же...   В идеале так и должно быть, а на практике - всё иначе.  Христиане не то, что не творят добро, они творят зло. Стоит только вспомнить все эти религиозные войны, казни, сожжения, антисеммитизм и т.д.  Как говорил Христос? - Кто не со мной, тот против меня? 
   Влияние церковь на людей сейчас минимально, и вместе с этим, мы живем в достаточно благополучное время, если сравнивать с предыдущими десятилетиями и веками. На каком-то этапе развития человечества религия действительно была нужна. Но сейчас она просто тормозила бы прогресс во всех сферах жизни человека.
    "Бойтесь верущих людей: у них есть Бог, который им всё простит". Эта фраза не лишена смысла на самом деле. 
      А грешат все. Ты разьве не врешь никогда? Врешь. Ты не смотришь "соблазнительных" фильмов, никогда не ругаешься, никогда не трахался?(Причем к последнему дебилизм относиться негативно, и считать это плохим делом. И не важно, с женой ты это делаешь, или с подругой) Всё это ты делал.   А брать взятку, иногда очень даже хорошее дело. Иногда плохое.
    Христиане, в своем большинстве, не помагают людям, а создают иллюзию этой помощи.

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

> Христиане, в своем большинстве, не помагают людям, а создают иллюзию этой помощи.


  +1

Хотя *GanibaL* как мне сказал один священик, около 2% из тех кто приходит в церковь верят в бога, у остальных другие мотивы. Хотя если учесть кто эти 98% остальных(книжники и фарисеи), то быть христианином желание отпадает. 
Кстати *taggart* инквизиция тоже была как часть христианства, да и когда шла колонизация нового света, тоже было весело. А чего стоила резня в Иерусалиме во время крестового похода. Я бы не сказал, что христианство такая уж "мирная" религия.

----------


## fucka rolla

это католичество нетерпимо к евреем.......(не знаю на сколько это точно, но об этом я видел передачу)....

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

*fucka rolla*
Католичество тоже христианство, а я так понимаю речь идёт не о православии а о христианстве в целом, Православные и католики появились после Иисуса Христа.

----------


## fucka rolla

> Католичество тоже христианство


 дас...  тока в католичестве отпущение грехов за деньги происходит.......а так все тоже самое....ну и антисемитский настрой тоже присущ католикам....  на сколько я знаю или точнее могу доверять источнику.



> речь идёт не о православии а о христианстве в целом


 так та об иисусе речь идет =)

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

*fucka rolla*
Знаешь я немного знаю в истории религий, Разделение христианства произошло в 11 веке, Византия-православные, Рим-католики, А в Иисуса верят как те и другие. Хотя мне иудеи больше по духу для них Иисус пророк, а не сын божий. Хотя смешно но в основе разделения христианства лежат политические причины-Распад Римской империи на западную и восточную)

----------


## Anubis

Угу, а формальным поводом к разделению послужило взаимное проклятие двух высших иерархов церкви - константинопольского патриарха и Папы Римского)) Это к вопросу о всепрощении))) 

Кстати, атеисты никого ни на что подсадить не пытаются, хотя бы  потому что не создают топики типа "атеизм есть ответ на все вопросы")))

----------


## Белый дракон

Знал бы Иисус, чем обернутся его учения - сам бы повесился.(
Кстати советую зайти сюда: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9B%...81%D1%82%D1%80
А вообще аццкий сотона жжот))

----------


## Андрей55

хаха, макаронный летающий монстр))
вот еще то же смешное письмо в христианскую радиопередачу:

"Благодарю вас за вашу заботу об обучении людей Закону Божьему. Я многому научился, слушая Вашу программу, и я всегда делюсь полученными знаниями с окружающими меня людьми. Но у меня все еще остались некоторые вопросы по поводу нескольких библейских законов и мне нужна ваша помощь, чтобы правильно их истолковать. Например, я хотел бы продать мою дочь в рабство, как это указано в Исходе, глава 21, стих 7. По вашему мнению, какую цену я могу за нее запросить? В той же книге Левит, глава 25, стих 44, сказано, что если я хочу иметь рабов, то должен купить их у соседних народов. Мой друг утверждает, что это относится только к мексиканцам, но никак не к канадцам. Не могли бы вы разъяснить мне этот стих? Почему я не могу иметь канадских рабов? Я знаю также, что не должен прикасаться ни к какой женщине, если у нее идет менструация, как сказано в книге Левит, глава 18, стих 19. Как мне узнать, идет ли у нее менструация? Я пробовал несколько раз спросить об этом напрямую у моих знакомых, но они почему-то все обижались. У меня есть сосед, который продолжает работать по субботам. Исход, глава 35, стих 2, ясно говорит, что такой человек должен быть предан смерти. Обязан ли я убить его собственноручно? Не могли бы вы избавить меня от этой щекотливой обязанности? Да, также: Левит, глава 21, стих 18, говорит, что нельзя приближаться к святилищу тому, у кого проблемы со зрением. Я же пользуюсь очками при чтении. Мое зрение должно быть обязательно стопроцентным? Можно ли занизить несколько это требование? Жду с нетерпением вашего ответа. Еще раз спасибо, что напомнили нам, что слово Божие вечно и неизменно. Только так и не иначе".

----------


## Андрей55

http://www.pskovo-pechersky-monastery.ru/russian/qp

«Можно ли играть в компьютерные игры хотя бы по часу в непостные дни?
29.06.2006 Илия Москва

Уважаемый Илия!
Такая игра не доведет до добра. Ибо бес есть существо лукавое и весьма опытное в погублении душ человеческих. Он не будет предлагать человеку совершить сразу великий грех, но мало-помалу подводит к нему. А Господь предупредил нас, сказав: «Верный в малом и во многом верен» (Лк. 16, 10).»

Умудри и сохрани Вас Господь!

----------


## Андрей55

http://www.pskovo-pechersky-monastery.ru/russian/qp/other/!qp/2714/


Я занимаюсь с детьми лепкой из соленого теста, потому что из теста лепить легче, чем из глины и пластилина. Греховно ли использовать муку не в пищу, а для изготовления поделок?
14.09.2006  Светлана  Кстово, Россия 


Уважаемая Светлана!

Наверное, Ваша совесть права, упрекая Вас в недолжном использовании хлеба. Ведь в православном народе до революции к хлебу относились как к святыне. А Господь в молитве к Отцу Небесному учит нас испрашивать именно хлеба, говоря: «хлеб наш насущный даждь нам днесь». Так что будет благоразумнее, если Вы изберете другой материал для лепки.

Умудри Вас Бог!

----------


## GanibaL

> хаха, макаронный летающий монстр))
> вот еще то же смешное письмо в христианскую радиопередачу:
> 
> "Благодарю вас за вашу заботу об обучении людей Закону Божьему. Я многому научился, слушая Вашу программу, и я всегда делюсь полученными знаниями с окружающими меня людьми. Но у меня все еще остались некоторые вопросы по поводу нескольких библейских законов и мне нужна ваша помощь, чтобы правильно их истолковать. Например, я хотел бы продать мою дочь в рабство, как это указано в Исходе, глава 21, стих 7. По вашему мнению, какую цену я могу за нее запросить? В той же книге Левит, глава 25, стих 44, сказано, что если я хочу иметь рабов, то должен купить их у соседних народов. Мой друг утверждает, что это относится только к мексиканцам, но никак не к канадцам. Не могли бы вы разъяснить мне этот стих? Почему я не могу иметь канадских рабов? Я знаю также, что не должен прикасаться ни к какой женщине, если у нее идет менструация, как сказано в книге Левит, глава 18, стих 19. Как мне узнать, идет ли у нее менструация? Я пробовал несколько раз спросить об этом напрямую у моих знакомых, но они почему-то все обижались. У меня есть сосед, который продолжает работать по субботам. Исход, глава 35, стих 2, ясно говорит, что такой человек должен быть предан смерти. Обязан ли я убить его собственноручно? Не могли бы вы избавить меня от этой щекотливой обязанности? Да, также: Левит, глава 21, стих 18, говорит, что нельзя приближаться к святилищу тому, у кого проблемы со зрением. Я же пользуюсь очками при чтении. Мое зрение должно быть обязательно стопроцентным? Можно ли занизить несколько это требование? Жду с нетерпением вашего ответа. Еще раз спасибо, что напомнили нам, что слово Божие вечно и неизменно. Только так и не иначе".


    Последний вопрос. Мой дядя совсем не уважает то, что сказано в Левите, глава 19, стих 19, высаживая на своем дворе два разных вида семян. Так же и его жена, которая одевается в одежды из разнородных нитей, а именно, из хлопка и нейлона. А еще случается дяде моему злословить. Так скажите, должны ли мы выполнить всю эту достаточно трудоемкую процедуру целиком, а именно собрать всех жителей нашего городка и закидать камнями дядю с тетей, как это сказано в Левите, глава 24, стих 14? Может, нам просто сжечь их живьем в тихом семейном кругу (Левит, глава 20, стих 14)?
Жду с нетерпением вашего ответа. Еще раз спасибо, что напомнили нам, что Слово Божие вечно и неизменно. Только так и не иначе.

----------


## Белый дракон

Андрей55 и Ganibal
Жжоте ребята))

А вообще наскоко я знаю - библию от корки до корки читают либо законченные атеисты, либо тру сатанисты. Если вы внимательно прочитаете Ветхий и Новый заветы вам натурально больше не захочется быть христианином (неважно православный, католик или протестант). И если Новый завет можно было просто назвать абсурдным, то Ветхий со всей увереностью называю жестоким, даже кровожадным. Мало того, что там убивали - убивают то везде. Но там частенько "рабы божьи" совершали всякие непотребства, в частности: инцест, рабство, жертвоприношения, насильная проституция, канибализм (в том числе над собственными детьми), вроде, гдето я слышал, что в те времена было распространено мужеложство, но лично я не могу этого подтвердить. (кстати неизвестно как на этот счёт с Иисусом - он ведь вроде с женщинами ни-ни, а с друзьми любил поспать в одной постели). Вот так вот.  А ведь христианская библия - сильно урезана и недописана, некоторые факты вообще затерялись в застенках истории...
Я могу подтвердить всё, что я сказал ссылками на библию, если вас это заинтересует. А вообще, чем меня заставлять бегать-искать - лучше сами почитайте эту "Великую Вдохновляющую Книгу".))

----------


## иртенев

ИИСУС не ответ, а вопрос! Большинство истинно верующих напоминают зомби. На мой взгляд, это не совсем хорошо.Даже как--то мерзко.

----------


## GanibaL

Э... А кто удалил 2 последних поста?? Один из которых мой. ??

----------


## Белый дракон

*GanibaL*



> Э... А кто удалил 2 последних поста??


 Никто не удалял - на форуме произошёл глюк, из-за которого все посты за вечер вчера и за утро сегодня пропали  :Frown:  


> Один из которых мой. ??


 А ты представь какого мне :cry: Я врядли уже такую статью напишу...

----------


## GanibaL

> А ты представь какого мне :cry: Я врядли уже такую статью напишу...


   Ппц, реально жалко

----------


## Антисуицидёр

А вы все не проболали отыскать что-то положительное в религии? то, что можно взять на вооружение, что можно применить в своей жизни и сделать её лучше и приятнее?

Критиковать, отрицать, навешать х-ёв -- это все суицидники могут, ведь это проявление всё того же негативизма, которое проштамповало мозги.

----------


## NoNaMe

> А вы все не проболали отыскать что-то положительное в религии?


 Что например?

----------


## Белый дракон

*Антисуицидёр*
Было и хорошее - в древние века религии были просто необходимы для устанавливания моральных устоев и выживания. Но к сожалению христианство не очень хорошо выполняло свою функцию.
Нынешние же религии - Христианство, Иудаизм, Ислам - изжили себя, они приносят обществу намного больше вреда, чем пользы. 
Впрочем я не могу ничего сказать плохого о Буддизме и тру Сатанизме.

----------


## Anubis

Ну в общем-то и в христианстве можно положительные черты отыскать. Например, если некто, промышлявший грабежом и убийствами, под влиянием некоторых жизненных обстоятельств приходит к вере  в Бога, ведет себя с этих пор тихо  и скромно, не отвечает насилием на насилие, любит ближнего итп. - это, в сущности, и неплохо. Т.е. морально-этическую концепцию христианства с некоторыми оговорками можно и принять, а вот идеи сотворения мира, страшного суда, рая и ада и тому подобные вещи не выдерживают никакой критики.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Что например?


 В религии хорошее, например, то, что она даёт:
1) Ответ на вопрос "В чём смысл жизни?", т.е. уверенность, что всё не бессмысленно.
2) Уверенность, что о тебе заботятся, что жизнь дана тебе на благо.
3) Уверенность, что Бог даст тебе силы преодолеть все проблемы.
4) Уверенность, что все люди -- братья, сыны одного Бога-Отца.
5) Уверенность, что Вселенная не мертва и слепа, но пронизана Высшим Разумом...
и т.д.

Но и минусов полно: • «Всё дозволено, следовательно, бога нет» http://marsexx.narod.ru/vse-dozvoleno_boga-net.html
• К чёрту религиозные культы! http://marsexx.narod.ru/marsexx32-protiv-fariseev.html



> идеи сотворения мира, страшного суда, рая и ада и тому подобные вещи не выдерживают никакой критики


 В это и не надо верить, если не верится. Для жизни тут и сейчас эти вопросы и ответы совсем ни к чему: на хлеб их не намажешь, в стакан не нальёшь.

----------


## Crash

> В религии хорошее, например, то, что она даёт:
> 1) Ответ на вопрос "В чём смысл жизни?", т.е. уверенность, что всё не бессмысленно.
> 2) Уверенность, что о тебе заботятся, что жизнь дана тебе на благо.
> 3) Уверенность, что Бог даст тебе силы преодолеть все проблемы.
> 4) Уверенность, что все люди -- братья, сыны одного Бога-Отца.
> 5) Уверенность, что Вселенная не мертва и слепа, но пронизана Высшим Разумом...
> и т.д.


 Уверенность - это хорошо, когда она на чем-то основана. А если это уверенность по принципу "кто-нибудь, скажите мне, что все будет хорошо", то это самообман. Может быть, с ним жить удобнее и приятнее, но если ты не видишь перед собой граблей, тебе это отнюдь не помешает на них наступить (а скорее, наоборот, поможет. Если видишь грабли, по крайней мере, есть возможность попытаться их обойти).

----------


## Psalm69

об этом можно спорить бесконечно, все это уводит в софистические глубины, хохо, и всякие философские дебри, я щитаю, на самом деле никто не знает, есть ли Бог или нет. если кто-то говорит, что "знает" - это не знание, это "вера". значит кому-то удобнее жить с верой, а не со знанием. вот и все. и это не хорошо и не плохо. со знанием жить тяжелее, с верой проще - кто будет упрекать человека за то, что он хочет жить ПРОЩЕ?? я не буду...
потом, никто не может точно сказать, что даже если Бог есть, добрый он или плохой, например. и вообще, применимы к нему людские категории добра и зла... т.е. можно опять же *верить* в то, что Бог добрый, и всех простит и т.д., но опять таки это не знание, а *вера*. у меня вот в детсве была вера в деда мороза (причем реально вера на уровне убеждения! я был очень сильно убежден в то, что дед мороз существет)... ну так вот, Бог - это просто дед мороз для взрослых. просто вера на уровне знания, но с другими , более сложными объяснениями, типа мы мы верим более обоснованно, книжки умные читали. 
ну типа у человека всегда есть потребность верить в чудо, в высший разум в духовность.

----------


## Psalm69

*pulsewave*
ага. все такие загааааадочные, метафизиииические )))))

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Уверенность - это хорошо, когда она на чем-то основана.


 Вера тем-то и отличается, что о на безосновательна. Были б основания, это было бы _знание_.



> со знанием жить тяжелее, с верой проще - кто будет упрекать человека за то, что он хочет жить ПРОЩЕ?


 Верить тоже непросто, ведь в мире всё только и грозит разрушить веру. Против этого даже придумывали теодицеи, т.е. оправдания богу за то, что в мире есть зло.

И по-моему, любое знание в своей основе всё же имеет веру: веру в аксимы и постулаты. Их принимают безосновательно, но потом на этом строят все доказательства. Вспомните теоремы геометрии.



> у человека всегда есть потребность верить в чудо, в высший разум в духовность.


 Такая потребность есть, и не над считать других за это уродами, а себя, с отсутствущей потребностью, -- нормальным.

Воля к вере, к духовности, к нравственности, к добру -- самое нормальное свойство человека. А вот повальный скепсис, сомнения во всём и вся -- это-то, по-моему, патология, ибо это ведёт именно к смерти и самоубийству, мешает жить, парализует волю, сковывает активность.

----------


## NoNaMe

Главное фантазия, главное творчество. Пусть это все будет положительным и жить станет приятней.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lena

Незнаю.  :?  Я, например, верю, что был Иисус, творил чудеса, лечил людей, учил их правильно жить , психологически и анатомически помогал людям. Но вот насчет Бога, незнаю, скорее всего под этим словом подразумевается внутреннее Я. Как, например, воображаемый друг или воображаемый отец. С которым можно поговорить, пожаловаться на жизнь, попросить помощи и убедить самого себя, что желание исполнится- своего рода аутотренинг (помоги себе сам).
 А вот  в Адама и Еву я не верю, в Ковчег тоже...
 Еслиб писатели Библии не сочиняли столько, а все служители церкви были чесными, то я бы верила, что Бог есть, что он Отец и Святой дух и все остальное... а так там наплетут, наплетут, запутают и сиди разбирайся потом.
 Вера сильная вещь, это безусловно. А кто за этим всем стоит кроме человека, вопрос без ответный...

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

*Lena*
За верой стоит сила, сила того кто несёт в себе веру.

----------


## Lena

Та вроде сила не за верой стоит, вера сама и есть сила. Но это уже глубоко в суть, а я по поверхности больше, т.е. пишу "в общем" без философии.  :Smile:

----------


## Psalm69

*Антисуицидёр*
каждый второй считает себя единственно нормальным, а остальных уродами, поверь мне. я-то хоть иллюзий не строю).

----------


## Антисуицидёр

За всех не буду говорить. Но сам себя я считаю очень ненормальным.

----------


## Anubis

> За всех не буду говорить. Но сам себя я считаю очень ненормальным.


 Угу, даже дизайн сайтов, на которые даны ссылки  в твоей подписи - и то подтверждает это обстоятельство)) Такого интеллектуального винегрета  в сочетании с нагромождением разнокалиберных шрифтов, щедро сдобренного мегаломаньячными рассуждениями, я давненько не встречал  :Big Grin:   Даже форум "Белого братства" или "Аум Сенрикё" и то кажутся по сравнению с этим хаосом проповеднических восклицаний образцом здравомыслия и умеренности)))

----------


## vlad775577

да..да..да..Исус Христос..Моисей.... Когда мы просим бога о помощи,разве он нам помогает?? Щас начнут говорить,что плохо просишь и.т.д  Библию..как все мы помним,писали со слов людей и приукрашивали и добавляли....Спроси..священника,о чём нить..на всё ответ,воля божья! Когда человек, не знает ответа,от тоже,придумывает хоть какой-то ответ! Поп читает молитву..на древне славянском,кому она понятна?...поцелуй икону,попроси и чудо придёт...целуя дерево...ничего сверхестественного не произойдёт и это не гигиенично!! Так как в церковь приходят все, а вот про болезни никто не спрашивает,а это как известно общественное место!!

----------


## Anubis

Ну тут логика простая - важно не то, есть ли Бог ина самом деле, а то что в тебе есть некая сила веры, которая помогает мобилизовывать силы, дает определенную осмысленность бытия, как правильно отмечалось выше, придает некий импульс житию. Т.е. прося Бога ты вроде как силой своеего намерения сам по себе можешь чего-то достичь, без вмешательства извне. Но есть вполне понятный минус - превращение в зомби, отмирание собственноой мыслительной способности, в особо запущенных случаях - религионзный фанатизм и помешательство.  Так что тут все зависит от психологии человека - если он склонен быть одним из многих и искать к простые и готовые решения - welcome в церковь, а если он циник и скептик типа меня - то такой вариант не катит :wink:

----------


## Crash

> Вера тем-то и отличается, что о на безосновательна. Были б основания, это было бы _знание_.


 _Совершенно верно._ Почему я всегда и противопоставляю веру и знание. А теперь, учитывая это, интересно было бы услышать хоть одно преимущество веры хотя бы над другой верой (не говоря уже о преимуществах веры над знанием).



> Верить тоже непросто, ведь в мире всё только и грозит разрушить веру. Против этого даже придумывали теодицеи, т.е. оправдания богу за то, что в мире есть зло.


 Да уж, если твоя вера говорит тебе одно, а твои глаза - другое, продолжать верить может быть трудно (хотя многие так хорошо научились закрывать глаза, что они им не мешают верить). Правда, я лично в таком случае смысла в сохранении веры не вижу, но хочешь верить, несмотря ни на что - твое право. Страус, сунувший голову в песок, тоже, наверное, верит, что его не видно - хорошо-то как...



> И по-моему, любое знание в своей основе всё же имеет веру: веру в аксимы и постулаты. Их принимают безосновательно, но потом на этом строят все доказательства. Вспомните теоремы геометрии.


 Согласен, набор аксиом есть в основе любой формальной системы (все же - любой формальной системы, но не любого знания). Но чтобы формальная система представляла какую-то ценность для познания, аксиомы тоже должны удовлетворять каким-то требованиям. Хотя бы быть простыми, непротиворечивыми, иметь достаточно много подтверждений на практике и ни одного опровержения.



> Воля к вере, к духовности, к нравственности, к добру -- самое нормальное свойство человека.


 Не путай мягкое с теплым. Вера к всему далее перечисленному отношение имеет очень отдаленное. (я уже не говорю про смешивание понятий "желательное" и "нормальное")

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> даже дизайн сайтов...


 Категорически не согласен. Впрочем, критиковать -- не мешки ворочить.



> циник и скептик


 Сомневающийся убеждён в своих сомнениях...
А во-2, всё критиковать под одну гребёнку, всё отрицать, считать злом и бессмыслицей -- для этого большого ума не надо. Это проще простого. Ломать не строить.
А ты попробуй добро и смысл отыскать! А ещё лучше -- создать, вложить!



> Поп читает молитву..на древне славянском,кому она понятна?...поцелуй икону,


 Зачем критиковать? Тебя лично как-то трогает этот поп, его приход и т.д.? Пусть люди верят во что хотят. Все люди разные. Каждому своё.



> Вера к всему далее перечисленному отношение имеет очень отдаленное


 По-моему, прямое, ибо духовное связано с Высшим Духом, коим и является Бог. А добро есть то, что делается в соответствии с Законами Божиими. Нравственность же есть сообразное Божьим заповедям поведением. Так что всё взаимосвязано.



> ни одного опровержения


 Если б не было опровержения, то это это было бы абсолютное знание, а не аксима, принимаемая как консенсунс. Но этого-то и нет. Опровергаемо всё. Разве что за исключением тавтологий, типа: параллельные прямые -- те прямые, которые не пересекаются; значит параллельные прямые не пересекаются. Но в реальности таких прямых нет. Прямых вообще нет. Это выдумки. В них верят. Из них что-то выводят, и называют это знанием...



> хоть одно преимущество веры хотя бы над другой верой


 Такое: если вера ведёт к поставленным целям (т.е. работает), то она лучше, чем безверие, которое заставляет бездейстовать или ложная вера, ведущая прочь от достижения выгодных тебе целей.

----------


## Lena

*Антисуицидёр*
*Сомневающийся убеждён в своих сомнениях...* 
 Да нет. В сомнениях невозможно быть убежденным- это и ДА и НЕТ. 
 Возможно Вы не так выразились. 
 Но вот, заметила, у Вас другой внутренний мир- отличающийся от других.
* Прямых вообще нет. Это выдумки. В них верят. Из них что-то выводят, и называют это знанием...* 
 Это не знания- это наука. Прямые есть, даже, если они не ровные. Вы понимаете о чем я. Также, как и есть число, которое мы берем как икс или игрек. 
 Вы привыкли принимать все за чистую монету, но на ней есть отпечатки пальцев миллионов людей... 
*Зачем критиковать? Тебя лично как-то трогает этот поп, его приход и т.д.?*  Он не критиковал, он пытался выразить свою мысль, которая звучит примерно так: "Верь мне, я молюсь за тебя!", а скептик стоит и думает:"Че ты там говоришь, во что мне верить?". И такие ситуации зачастую и встречаются- люди незнают во что верить.
 Я венчалась в церкви. У попа день рождения в этот день. 300 человек ждали пока у него закончится обедня около 1,5 часа. Он пьяный наплел чето, денег накидали ему в коробочку. Из бутылки Кагора мне с женихом дали по 2 глотка, а остальное он забрал. Иконы у них купили, полотенца тоже, за свидетельство заплатили, за венчание заплатили, он провел нас по кругу три раза и ушел. Все венчание я ждала когда он спросит:"Согласна ли ты Раба Божья выйти замуж..." Никто ничего такого не спросил... Он ушел оставив нас целовать икону и все... Это хохма, когда я по видеозаписи пересматривала весь этот цирк.   
 Это служитель Господен? Он может вселить веру в человека? Все присутствующие, как были не верующими, так и остались. А задача служителя церкви донести до прихожан силу Божью. Это не происходит. Все только за деньги.
 Так что не вините не верующих, вините тех, кто выдает себя за верующего ради наживы.
 Я на Кипре сейчас. Здесь вера- это второй закон. Дети в школе с первого класса проходят историю религи. Без документа, что ты христианин- вас не распишут даже. Церковь открыта 24 часа в сутки. Денег не берут, лишь милостыню в коробочку и свечки за символическую цену- сколько есть, столько и дай.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> В сомнениях невозможно быть убежденным- это и ДА и НЕТ.


 Вот это и есть убеждение: "это и Да, и Нет", но не "Да" и не "Нет".



> Прямые есть, даже, если они не ровные


 Реальные прямые неровные, а потому это уже не прямые в научном смысле слова. Так что их нет. Они лишь математическая удобная абстракция.



> не вините не верующих, вините тех, кто выдает себя за верующего ради наживы


 Неверующих я не виню. Я лишь говорю, что незачем выдавать такую критику религии. Пусть каждый верить во что хочет, во что ему удобно.
Во-2, то, что Вам не повезло в церкви, ещё не значит, что везде и всегда так. И уж тем более не означает, что религиозность сама по себе не имеет ни смысла, ни ценности.

----------


## Lena

*то, что Вам не повезло в церкви, ещё не значит, что везде и всегда так. И уж тем более не означает, что религиозность сама по себе не имеет ни смысла, ни ценности.*
 А я не жалуюсь  :Big Grin:   и не считаю, что мне не повезло в церкви. Я лишь привела пример на себе, на своей ситуации, что бы объяснить Вам, почему люди отказываются верить и ходить в церкви, почему считают, что все это чушь.
*Они лишь математическая удобная абстракция.*
 Абстракция тут не причем. Это условная единица. Не будем вдаваться в подробности. И давайте не будем трогать математику в этой теме.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Это условная единица.


 Вот и я говорю, что это -- условность, т.е. её _реально_ нет.



> отказываются верить и ходить в церкви, почему считают, что все это чушь


 Только лишь из-за попов не перестают верить и не считают религию чушью. Если не нравится поп, есть другие церкви.
От веры отвращает нечто более глубокое, если вера была глубока. А если это было лишь следование заведённой моде и привычке, то да: недалёкие люди, может, из-за пьяного попа перестают туда ходить.

----------


## Lena

Я знаю не одного такого попа. Я видела, как один поп траву курил затягиваясь носом, а потом поехал девченок снимать и с ними намеревался в сауну.  Я видела по телеку скрытую камеру, где поп прихожанку уговаривал на сэкс.  У моего второго мужа брат был пастырь и распоряжался кассой собранных денег- я смотрела записи, где он писал отчет о затратах (просто сочинял их, а деньги тратил на машины и квартиры). Вобщем много всего. Так у людей и пропадает вера церквям. В Бога лучше верить дома самому, без всех этих традиционных приходов, пожертвований и т.д.  Бог ведь в душе... так ведь? А церкви я не люблю.
 Кстати был такой случай, пришел ко мне какой то парень, начал про Бога рассказывать. Я говорю- "так, че ты хочешь? Денег я не дам."   А он говорит, я не за деньгами, просто присоединяйся к нам. Я засмеялась- "Та ну, говорю, у меня другие виды на свободное время!" И тогда парень сказал: "Загадай желание сейчас!" Я еще больше засмеялась:"А ты че, исполнитель желаний?" А он мне в ответ:"Вот загадай и я помолюсь, оно сбудется, но когда сбудется- ты к нам присоединишься, ОК?" Я согласилась и загадала первое, что в голову пришло "Хочу жить за границей"  Спустя 3 мес. я уехала неожиданно за границу и до сих пор здесь живу, а вспомнила об этом случае только год назад. И все пацана того вспоминаю. Надо будет навестить его, когда к родителям поеду.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Бог ведь в душе... так ведь?


 Не так. А может и так.



> Вот загадай и я помолюсь, оно сбудется, но когда сбудется- ты к нам присоединишься, ОК?


 Да, интересненько...

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

Десять признаков того, что вы христианин
10. Вы решительно отрицаете существование тысяч богов других религий, но оскорблены, когда кто-нибудь отрицает вашего бога.

9. Когда ученые говорят, что люди развились из низших форм жизни, для вас это оскорбительно и бесчеловечно. А когда Библия заявляет, что люди созданы из праха, это нормально.

8. Вы смеетесь над многобожниками, но считаете нормальным верить в триединого бога.

7. Ваше лицо багровеет, когда вы слышите о зверствах, приписанных Аллаху. Но вы даже не вздрогнете, слыша, что Иегова погубил всех египетских младенцев в "Исходе", и приказывал уничтожить целые народы в "Иисусе Навине" - включая женщин, детей и даже деревья!

6. Вы смеетесь над индусами, обожествляющими людей, и над греками, чьи боги спят с женщинами. Но для вас нормально верить, что Мария зачала от Духа Святого, а потом родила богочеловека, который был убит, воскрес, а затем вознесся в небо.

5. Вы готовы потратить свою жизнь на поиск лазеек в научно установленном возрасте Земли (4,6 млрд. лет), но не находите ничего дурного в том, чтобы верить доисторическим племенам, живущим в шатрах, и считающим, что возраст Земли - всего несколько поколений.

4. Вы верите, что все население планеты, кроме тех, кто разделяет вашу веру - однако исключая соперничающие секты - будет вечно мучиться в аду. И... да, вы, конечно, считаете свою веру самой терпимой и любящей.

3. Современным наукам, истории, геологии, биологии и физике не удалось вас убедить. С другой стороны, идиот, катающийся по полу и "говорящий на языках", - для вас достаточное свидетельство правоты христианства.

2. Вы определяете 0,01% как "большую долю успеха", когда это касается отвеченных молитв. Вас это убеждает, что молитва работает. И вы думаете, что оставшиеся 99.99% неудач - просто воля божия.

Наконец,

1. Вы знаете о Библии, христианстве и истории церкви гораздо меньше, чем многие атеисты и агностики, но все равно называете себя христианином.

----------


## Pain

> *Hvis Lyset Tar Oss* 
> 1. Вы знаете о Библии, христианстве и истории церкви гораздо меньше, чем многие атеисты и агностики, но все равно называете себя христианином.


  Вот это в самую точку. Я прошлой осенью ездила в другой город к своим знакомым, на кристины. У них сыну 2 года исполнилось, и они решили его покрестить, хотя сами (родители) в церковь не ходят, но видимо в Бога верят... Приехали в храм, ну им там сказали, что перед крещением нужно соблюдать пост - исключение пищи животного происхождения, воздержание от развлечений, интима и употребления спиртного... Самое смешное что единственный человек, который подошел под эти критерии - была я  :Smile:  (т.к. я вегетарианка - у меня вечный пост, молодого чел. у меня тогда не было, и в последнее время я вообще не бухала). Только дело в том, что в Иисуса и др. я не верю, и даже не знаю какой рукой креститься, крестов не ношу, а в церкви за 24 года была один раз (в связи с похоронами)... Вот и оказалось что самая безбожная тварь (тобишь я), живет по законам божьим))), в отличии от  якобы "верующих"...

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> я вегетарианка


 О, наш человек!

----------


## Stan

> 3. Современным наукам, истории, геологии, биологии и физике не удалось вас убедить.


 Академик И. Павлов любил читать Библию на скамейке в городском саду или сквере, на лоне природы. Это бы*ло его лучшим отдыхом. Однажды прохо*дившие мимо парни заметили:

«Что, дедушка, небось веруешь?»

«Да, верую», — спокойно ответил ученый.

«Эх, темень», — решила молодежь


..................................................  ..............................
Истинные учёные, за самыми редкими исключениями, всегда были и остаются людьми религиозными. 

"Переберите в своём уме, - говорит один наш русский учёный, - великих поэтов, художников, ораторов как в древности, так и в новые времена, и вы затруднитесь указать среди них безбожников; перечислите знаменитых философов - вы найдёте между ними пантеистов и дуалистов, но не встретите атеистов; припомните первоклассных учёных, и в великом числе их едва найдете трех-четырех, близких к неверию. В числе безбожников можно отыскать учёных, но не многих и не первоклассных, можно указать писателей, но посредственных, можно найти мыслителей, но не гениев" (проф. А. Беляев). Другой учёный высчитал, что 92 процента естествоиспытателей и философов принадлежат к числу верующих в Бога, 6 процентов - более или менее равнодушных к религии и лишь 2 процента идут против неё (Пфеннигедорф). 


"Полузнайки только остаются вечными материалистами", т.е. безбожниками, - читаем в письме нашего русского поэта Я.П. Полонского к графине С.А. Толстой. Ибо они, добавим словами известного химика Либиха, "хватают верхушки исследования естественных наук и воображают, что имеют право объяснять несведущей и легковерной публике, как произошёл весь свет и жизнь и как много знает человек о самых возвышенных предметах". "Наука же, - говорит другой учёный, Джевонс, - если ею заниматься со смирением и должным сознанием крайней ограниченности наших умственных способностей, может внушать нам только более высокие и более обширные понятия о задачах творения..." 

..................................................  .............................
Немецкий проф. Деинерт Э. в своем интересном труде [Религиозные воззрения естествоиспытателей. Харьков, 1912] привёл свидетельства 423 естествоиспытателей и врачей, начиная с древнейших времён и кончая современностью. Оказалось, что из них 349 являются безусловно верующими, 18 равнодушными к религии и только 9 атеистами.

..................................................  ...............................
Знакомо ли вам выражение "второе начало [или закон] термодинамики"? Ученые так называют 

закон, который мы наблюдаем каждый день. Брошеный новый автомобиль или велосипед 

превращается в лом. Оставьте без присмотра дом, и он разрушится. А как же Вселенная? 

Этот закон применим и ко вселенной. Однако во Вселеной этого похоже не происходит - к 

такому заключению пришел профессор математики Роджер Пенроз, когда изучал степень 

беспорядка (или энтропии) в обозримой вселенной. С момента возникновения Вселенной и по 

сей день в ней царит порядок. Как отметил астрофизик 
Алан Лайтман, "то, что вселенная была создана настолько высокоорганизованной, - 

загадка" для ученых. Он добавил: "любой космологической теории, которая претендует на 

успех, придется в конце концов объяснить эту загадку энтропии": почему Вселенная не 

пришла в хаос.
..................................................  .................................
Астрофизик Фрейд Хойл (о нем вы можете найти информацию здесь ----> 

http://www.znanie-sila.ru/online/issue_2011.html ), объясняет: "Чтобы избежать вопроса 

о сотворении, необходимо, чтобы вся материя во Вселенной была бесконечно старой, а 

этого не может быть. [...] Водород постоянно преобразуется в Гелий и другие химические 

элементы... как же тогда объяснить, что Вселенная практически полностью состоит из 

водорода? Если бы материя была бесконечно стара, это было бы невозможно. Итак, мы 

видим, что то, в каком виде существует вселенная, не позволяет отмахнуться от вопроса 

сотворении"("The Nature of the Universe")
..................................................  .............
расширение вселенной уже давно принято учеными всего мира как факт. Т.е. было начало, точка отсчета, с которой это расширение началось.

Профессор астрономии и геологии Колумбийского университета (США) Роберт Ястров писал: 

"Астрономическое доказательство Начала ставит ученых в неловкое положение: ведь они 

считают, что у каждого следствия должна быть естесственная причина..."

------------------------------------------------------
на данный момент расширение вселенной происходит с ускорением, наперекор гигантским гравитационным силам галактик и небесных тел.

Скорость расширения кажется очень точно выверенной, а для этого 

необходимы предвидение и разум. этот же астроном говорил: "Если бы Вселенная 

расширялась на одну триллионную быстрее, то к настоящему времени во вселенной исчезла 

бы вся материя... а если бы расширение происходило на одну триллионную медленнее, то 

уже приблизительно в первый миллион лет существования Вселенной гравитационные силы 

заставили бы её сжаться, а следовательно ни о какой жизни и даже галактиках не может 

быть и речи".
---------------------------------------------------------------
По сообщению журнала "Дискавер" за январь 1997 года, астрономы зарегестрировали, как они заключили, примерно дюжину планет, двигающихся по орбитам вокруг далеких звезд. "пока о существовании новых планет известно только по тому, какие возмущения вызывает гравитация этих планет в движении звезд, вокруг которых они вращаются". 
видимое влияние гравитации дало астрономам основание для уверенности в том, что существуют невидимые для них небесные тела.
Здесть косвенные доказательства стали для ученых достаточным основанием, чтобы признать существование того, что они пока не могут увидеть. Многие из тех, кто верит в Бога, полагают, что у них есть такое же основание признавать существование невидимого.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
_так можно продолжать бесконечно долго, только будет ли кто это читать, ведь верить, что Бога не существует очень просто, а наука напротив, говорит обратное. Но мы закрываем глаза. Так проще... намного проще... религий в мире огромное множество, тех же христиан очень много различных течений. Есть христиане, которые не верят в триединого Бога, отрицают адские муки как таковые, судить обо всех их в целом здесь неуместно. Хотелось бы закончить незамысловатой фразой:_

*"не нужно искать истинную форму поклонения Богу, нужно искать Бога..."*

----------


## Anubis

Наверняка вышепереечисленные гении верили каждый в нечто свое, а понятие "бог" в данной случае просто объединяет эту совокупность предсталений о мире под максимально общей и расплывчатой шапкой, я более чем уверен, что бог для Къеркегора и для Л. Толстого - совершенно разные вещи и на мир они смотрели по-разному, хотя формально вроде как и тот и тот - христиане.

----------


## GanibaL

Не надо путать веру в Бога с верой в религию. .

----------


## Pain

*Stan* 


> "Переберите в своём уме, - говорит один наш русский учёный, - великих поэтов, художников, ораторов как в древности, так и в новые времена, и вы затруднитесь указать среди них безбожников; перечислите знаменитых философов - вы найдёте между ними пантеистов и дуалистов, но не встретите атеистов; припомните первоклассных учёных, и в великом числе их едва найдете трех-четырех, близких к неверию.


  Смотря кого считать "великими"? Для меня великие - Ф.Ницше, А.Шопенгауэр, С.Дали - они все,  в той,  или иной степени были атеистами)))...,а вот кто такой проф. А. Беляев, я видимо, в силу своей серости, не знаю.



> так можно продолжать бесконечно долго, только будет ли кто это читать, ведь верить, что Бога не существует очень просто, а наука напротив, говорит обратное. Но мы закрываем глаза. Так проще... намного проще... религий в мире огромное множество, тех же христиан очень много различных течений. Есть христиане, которые не верят в триединого Бога, отрицают адские муки как таковые, судить обо всех их в целом здесь неуместно. Хотелось бы закончить незамысловатой фразой: 
> "не нужно искать истинную форму поклонения Богу, нужно искать Бога..."


  Вот с этим не согласна, все мои знакомы носят кресты, у всех в квартирах стоят иконы... правда в церковь они не ходят, постов не соблюдают и т.д., но при этом считают себя верующими..., я считаю, что это гораздо проще, чем объяснить окружающим почему ты не веришь... проще быть как все. Я не могу причислить себя к атеистам, я скорее материалист - мне нужны доказательства, нечто материальное, для меня не убедительны аргументы про астронавтов, "Дискавер", термодинамику и факты вроде: 


> ....не позволяет отмахнуться от вопроса о сотворении"


  - ещё с первого курса института помню, что теорий происхождения было около 7, в т.ч. теория пансермии, теория расширяющейся Вселенной из сингулярной точки Большого взрыва и т.д....,  а теологическая теория - всего лишь одна из них....
Я это всё к тому, что на эту тему уже спорят 2 тысячи лет, и в этом вопросе нет правых и не правых, и в данном случае ссылка на авторитет, вовсе не есть аргумент...

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

не могу я поверить в Бога, пока он не предстанет передомной, хотя даже если и предстанет, мне кажется это мало что изменит

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> на эту тему уже спорят 2 тысячи лет, и в этом вопросе нет правых и не правых


 Вот-вот. Пусть каждый сам для себя решает, не пытаясь других крестить в свою веру. 

На то это вера, а не знание. Вера -- лично дело каждого, субъективна, недоказуема; знание -- объективно и доказуемо.

----------


## Kranston

Христианская вера определяет семь смертных грехов: жадность, гордыня, зависть, гнев, обжорство, вожделение и леность. Сатанизм же подразумевает удовольствие с каждом из них, если они ведут к физическому, духовному и эмоциональному удовлетворению.
Сатанист знает, что ничего предосудительного в жадности нет, поскольку жадность означает лишь то, что человек желает большего, чем он уже обладает. За завистью кроется пристрастное рассмотрение имущества других и желание иметь подобные вещи у себя. Зависть и жадность есть движущие силы амбиции, а без амбиции весьма немного чего-либо значимого может быть достигнуто.
Обжорство - значит просто есть больше, чем нужно для поддержания жизни. Когда вы наедаетесь до ожирения, другой грех - гордыня, побудит вас сохранить наружность, а значит, и самоуважение.
Любой, кто покупает одежду для целей иных, нежели прикрыть свое тело и предохранить его от стихии, виновен в гордыни. Сатанисты часто сталкиваются с насмешниками, которые утверждают, что можно обойтись без отличительных знаков принадлежности к вере. Следует указать этим уничтожителям ярлыков, что, по крайней мере, одна, а то и многие вещи, которые они сами носят, не совсем обязательно утепляют их. Нет на земле человека полностью лишенного украшений. Сатанист говорит, что любое украшение на теле насмешника указывает на то, что этот человек тоже повинен в гордыне. Независимо от того, сколь многословен может быть циник в интеллектуальных упражнениях описания своей свободы, он все же сам несет на себе признаки гордыни.
Нежелание подниматься утром ведет к обвинению в лености, и, если лежать в постели достаточно долго, то можно найти себя совершающим еще один грех - вожделение. Испытывать малейшее шевеление сексуального желания - значит быть виновным в вожделении. Чтобы подстраховать процесс размножения человечества, природа сделала вожделение вторым по силе инстинктом после самосохранения. Осознавая это, христианская церковь, тем не менее, сделала блуд "Первородным грехом". Таким образом, получается так, что никому не удается избежать греха. Ведь сам факт нашего существования есть результат греха - "ПЕРВОРОДНОГО ГРЕХА".
Самый сильный инстинкт во всякой живой твари - инстинкт самосохранения, который приводит нас к последнему из семи смертных грехов - гневу. Разве не инстинкт самосохранения пробуждается когда кто-то наносит нам обиду, когда мы становимся достаточно разгневанными, чтобы защитить себя от дальнейших атак? Сатанист практикует принцип: "Если ударят тебя по одной щеке, сокруши обидчика своего в другую ЕГО щеку!" Не оставляйте ничего неудовлетворенным. Будьте львом на тропе, опасным даже в защите!
Раз естественные инстинкты человека вводят его во грех, все люди есть грешники; а грешники попадают в ад. Если все мы попадем в ад, то встретим там своих друзей. Рай же должен быть населен весьма странными существами, коли все, для чего они вели праведную жизнь на земле, - это попасть в место, где они целую вечность могли бы бренчать на арфах.

----------


## NoNaMe

Грехи можно и искупить: жадность - раздай деньги неимущим, зависть - добейся того же, что и этот чел, гнев - подарить кому-то любовь и т.д.

А когда почти не грешишь и искупаешь свои грехи, то как-то чище себя чувствуешь.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Относись к другому так, как он хочет отнестись к тебе. (NN)

Относись к другому так, как ты истинно хочешь к нему отнестись. (Ричард Бах)

----------


## Freezer2007

> Грехи можно и искупить: жадность - раздай деньги неимущим


 я не христианин,но тебе не кажется что это может быть принято как попытка поткупа,ты осознаёш свой грех и не каишся,а пытаешся выкупить прощение.
А вобще я считаю что это не очень хорошая религия поскольку все мы по ней являемся грешниками и греха избежать невозможно.
разве может здоровый человек избежать такого греха как например похоть? или гнев,это заложено в нём от рождения и до смерти(инстинкт самосохранения)

----------


## Lena

В искуплении грехов не бывает подкупа. Ты не можешь купить себе покой- ты его ищешь и находишь по своему, даже если отдашь всю зарплату нищему. Это не подкуп- ты чувствуешь облегчение, а значит грех долой. Если даже после этого облегчения нет, значит нужно сделать нечто большее и т.д.

----------


## Stan

*Kranston* немного выше так красиво описал такое понятие как Сатанизм, то ли нарошно, а то ли от незнания, забыв упомянуть об основной его составляющей, о том, что лежало в основе всех сатанинских культов.

Если немного копнем в истории Сатанизма, то мы увидим, что первыми так назывемыми сатанистами были почитатели темных вавилонских, финикийских и египетских богов в Палестине. Во времена, когда на свет только появлялись чисто светлые массовые религии, такие как зороастризм, буддизм и иудаизм, и немного позже христианство, ислам, кришнаизм и другие, в результате консолидации сторонников различных темных богов, которым не нашлось места в новых светлых религиях и образовался Сатанизм. Целью Сатанистов является и являлось практиковать то, что светлыми религиями для человека не предусмотрено: иное отношение к миру, независимый образ жизни, сохранение и приумножение накопленных знаний. Далеко не все из первых Сатанистов использовали имя Сатана. Они использовали имена различных языческих богов.
*начиная с XVIII века в Европе сатанисты образовали тайные магические ордена, другие проникали в церковные структуры, чтобы заниматься магией и другими исследованиями под прикрытием церкви*
Они хранили античные знания в области _магии_ и _оккультной философии_ Церковью сатанистам приписывалось рабское поклонение христианскому дьяволу, необъяснимое никакими разумными причинами стремление причинять вред людям (зло), дикие оргии с бессмысленным убийством младенцев и т.д.  Примерно с XIX века Сатанисты уже могли действовать почти легально, во всяком случае — не опасаясь быть сожженными на костре. Появляется множество новых магических орденов, которые уже открыто упоминают Сатану в своей философии. В сатанизме развиваются спиритизм и некромантия, а кроме того, происходит знакомство европейских магов с оккультными знаниями других народов. 
XIX век стал важной вехой в истории Сатанизма. Сатанисты получают возможность легально обмениваться информацией, начинают открыто продаваться первые серьезные книги по магии, а в работах Ф.Ницше формулируется Сатанистская философия. 
Так же большой вклад в развитие Сатанизма вложили:  Алистер Кроули (он на практике доказал, что между оккультными знаниями из разных культур нет серьезных противоречий, что магия едина. Однако, как это ни странно, он не считал себя сатанистом); Антон Шандор ЛаВей (создал первую организацию, открыто называющую себя Сатанистской — "Церковь Сатаны")

Как видим из истории, истинный сатанизм представляет из себя религию, в которой поклоняются Сатане, (или же Дьяволу, или же, к примеру, во всем извесном Ордене Тамплиеров участники культа поклонялись голове-фигуре козлоподобного существа с женской грудью Бафомету) - при этом всем сатанистам характерно в тайных подвалах или катакомбах замков собираться ночью и совершать свои тайные обряды: топтание крестов, распитие крови, смешанной с вином, целование друг друга ниже пояса, устраивание оргий и проведение различных магических ритуалов.

Но поскольку современные средства массовой информации подхватили эстафету у средневековых сочинителей сказок, психически неуравновешенные люди продолжают воспроизводить их выдумки в реальной жизни. В мире все больше и больше появляется различных субкультур, и многие из них, выдумав очередную (совершенно не новую) концепцию "пофигизма" начинают приписывать себе это незатейливое слово: "сатанизм".

Ниже на фотографиях изображены люди, которые также называют себя "сатанистами". 




и как ни странно, первая мысль, которая приходит в голову любому здравомыслящему человеку, глядя на этих людей, говорит, что эти люди просто психически больные.

----------


## multiplegrudge

ха, ну на "сатаниста " похож только последний. и то от силы, с натяжкой.
первые две фотки -эмо.=)
вот веть..... чем бы дитя не тешилось , лиш бы не вешалось.

----------


## Kranston

Какое, нафиг, питие крови? Лавея хотя бы ради интереса прочитай. Кстати то, что я запостил выше - выдержка из него же.

----------


## fallen_angel

> первые две фотки -эмо.=)


 Эмо??? Ты эмо-то видел, изучай:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%AD%D0%BC%D0%BE

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

блин я не понимаю смысла вот этих обрядов и поклонений? объясните

----------


## Lena

Вот уж просветили, спасибо. Я для себя сегодня открыла, что Сатанизм и Идиотизм- это одно и тоже.

----------


## Freezer2007

> первые две фотки -эмо.=)


 +1
 трудом представляю сатаниста в таких нарукавниках(или как это правильно называется).

----------


## BlackBlood

> ха, ну на "сатаниста " похож только последний. и то от силы, с натяжкой.
> первые две фотки -эмо.=)
> вот веть..... чем бы дитя не тешилось , лиш бы не вешалось.


 2 фотка  напоминает по этим полосатым херовинам на руках

А так против сатанистов ничё не имею.

----------


## Koldung

> Есть Бог и нам тогда плохо, когла мы нарушаем Его заповеди. Мы грешим, а потом говорим, что вроде все плохо и жить не хочется. И тут все понятно! Если мы исполняем волю дьявола, то мы и пойдем туда же, где и дьявол - в ад! 
> Почему мы копаемся в различной философии, а открытть Евангелие боимся? Там ведь все сказано, все причины и следствия. 
> 
> Иисус есть Истина! Тот, кто верит в Него не будет думать о смерти! 
> Тем, кто думеает о самоубийстве предлагаю своими словами обратится вслух к Господу Иисусу Христу и рассказать Ему о своих проблемах и испытать Его - жив ли Он или нет. Если Он вам не ответит и не поможет, значит Его нет. Если ответит - значит Он живой и реальный! 
> 
> Да поможет вам Бог!


 
Как сказал один филосов-Истина это кристал и каждый видит лишь его грань и ни когда не увидит его весь.


P.s Был я там(на "том свете") нет там нечего, только темнота и твои мысли воти все.

----------


## Freezer2007

> Какое, нафиг, питие крови? Лавея хотя бы ради интереса прочитай. Кстати то, что я запостил выше - выдержка из него же.


 ЛаВея читал,но проблема в том что взгляды ЛаВея не единственные на теорию сатанизма,я лично не собираюсь становится сатанистом,но его философия очень полезна,
Я считаю что из каждой религии можно взять что-то хорошее для себя.
А фанатичное поклонение это полный бред,можно верить в божество,но при этом не мутить разные ритуалы и всякую другую хрень;можно носить символику какого-то бога,не потому что ты в него вериш, а потому что этот знак тебе нравится, 
 Если я хочу перевёрнутый кркст с мечом внутри,это значит что я сатанист? Бред! Но из за христианских фанатиков купить эту побрякушку проблемно,это правильно? 
Если какой либо БОГ требует чтоб ему молились,становились перед ним на колени,унижались, - да пошёл этот бОГ тогда на*уй! :!:

----------


## Freezer2007

Сори за оффтоп но я так записался что забыл на одну книжечку по теме ссылку оставить.
Почитайте книжечку "удар руских богов" Владимира Истархова( http://lib.aldebaran.ru/author/istar...russkih_bogov/ )

----------


## Lena

Если какой либо БОГ требует чтоб ему молились,становились перед ним на колени,унижались, - да пошёл этот бОГ тогда на*уй! 
 Вот тут и я присоединяюсь. Если от меня требуют поклонения- это не вера. Вера идет из души от желания и без правил и без традиций,. все остальное- ритуал. Меня верить не заставишь, на колени встану только по своей воле, а не при каждом посещении...

----------


## NoNaMe

"удар руских богов"
Читал года 2 назад. Бреду и фанатизму много, неопровержимых фактов мало.




> Если от меня требуют поклонения- это не вера.


 А если сам готов поклоняться, от всей души? То ты не чел чтоли?




> а не при каждом посещении...


 А если посещать, когда захочешь? Тогда ведь все стает на свои места.

----------


## Pain

Лавея читала давным давно... помню, мне его ещё в распечатаном виде кто то подогнал, а потом я всего Ницше прочитала и чёто у меня возникло ощущение что Лавей дохрена у него передрал..Особенно с "Антихриста" и "По ту сторону добра и зла"!? ... Ну может это только мне так показалось... :Smile:

----------


## Anubis

Отчасти - да, ЛаВей -  упрощенное ницшеанство))) Хотя скорее он передрал у Макса Штирнера :roll:

----------


## Pain

> Сатанист знает, что ничего предосудительного в жадности нет, поскольку жадность означает лишь то, что человек желает большего, чем он уже обладает. За завистью кроется пристрастное рассмотрение имущества других и желание иметь подобные вещи у себя. Зависть и жадность есть движущие силы амбиции, а без амбиции весьма немного чего-либо значимого может быть достигнуто. Обжорство - значит просто есть больше, чем нужно для поддержания жизни. Когда вы наедаетесь до ожирения, другой грех - гордыня, побудит вас сохранить наружность, а значит, и самоуважение.
> Сатанист практикует принцип: "Если ударят тебя по одной щеке, сокруши обидчика своего в другую ЕГО щеку!" Не оставляйте ничего неудовлетворенным. Будьте львом на тропе, опасным даже в защите!


 У нас по таким принципам живёт 95% населения...  :Smile:  Какой КОШМАР - вокруг одни сатанисты!!! И Лавея они не читали... 




> Будьте львом на тропе, опасным даже в защите!


 "...здесь львом становится дух, свободу хочет он  себе
добыть и господином быть в своей собственной пустыне."

"...опасный даже в защите!" - Ф.Ницше "О чём говорил Заратустра" Книга для всех и ни для кого. 
И чего Лавей нового придумал? Так и я могу книгу написать :Smile:

----------


## Pain

> Отчасти - да, ЛаВей -  упрощенное ницшеанство))) Хотя скорее он передрал у Макса Штирнера :roll:


 Лавей, по ходу, передрал у всех :Smile:  Ницшевского у него до фига, причём даже не стесняется целыми кусками выдерать, Шопенгауэр местами встречается, у Штирнера тоже слямзил... И ведь блин, сволочь, взял и все высказывания извратил в сторону Сатанизма... Хотя все ОНИ не писали ни о каком Сатанизме!!!, - атеизм, да присутствует, но не поклонение "рогатому"... Ницше ещё обвиняли в расизме, якобы Адольф присутствовал на его лекциях и ознакомился с его трудами и свою теорию расизма обосновал частично на трудах Ницше... Бред полнейший... он не был расистом, да, о евреях он писал, но его совсем не правильно поняли... Вот так вот какой нить кретин чё нить напишет, а потом на первоисточник ярлыки вроде "сатанист" "расист" вешают....

----------


## Freezer2007

От того что он взял принципы из других книг значит что его принципы неправильны,очень много книг написаны по Ницше,Марксу,Фрейду и другим великим философам. Важно то ,что автор что-то добовлял от себя,библия ЛаВея знаменита не тем что в ней заложены какие-то новые для человека принципы,а тем что это одна из первых книг открытого распостранения которая выступает против христианской религии.

----------


## Anubis

На самом деле, процентами под 70 из написанного ЛаВеем я бы подписался, те вещи, о которых он говорил, достаточно здравы  по большей части...просто не очень понятно, зачем сюда приплетать "аццкого сотону", библейского в общем-о персонажа, "плохого парня", на которого можно всех собак повесить...для промоушена чтоли...типа не просто новая 125-я по счету философская и этическая система,  а сатанизм и вызов всему  вся)))

----------


## Freezer2007

Вписав в эту книгу Сатану,ЛаВей избавился от проблемы придумывания новых ритуалов(первое чё в голову пришло),ему просто надо было все христианские ритуалы перевернуть,вверх дном.
А ваще я не принимаю для ся никаких религий,Я уважаю религии за то что некоторые из них хоть и просто нелогичны смогли притянуть к себе дофига людей,и заставить их отказыватся от самого ценного для них. Каждая религия несёт свою философию, и я считаю что каждый человек должен изучать эти философии и создавать свою религию,своего Бога,таким какой он нужен ему. А уже готовые религии существуют для тех кто неспособен или нехочет попытатся понять свою сущьность, или кому выгодны именно эти религии.
ЛаВей создал свою религию из учений великих философов. Сатану он приплёл для себя,ему это было надо. Попробуй создать своего бога и не используй при этом заезженых персоонажей. У меня несколько богов:Логика,Интуиция и Удача,суда ещё здравый смысл включить можно.

----------


## NightKnight

Я Православный христианин, и что?

Любой самоубийца попадает в ад, а в аду пятизвездочных номеров нет. Там все равны. И меня будут жарить на сковородках не меньше чем самоубийц-язычников либо самоубийц-сатанистов.

----------


## Freezer2007

> Я Православный христианин, и что?
> 
> Любой самоубийца попадает в ад, а в аду пятизвездочных номеров нет. Там все равны. И меня будут жарить на сковородках не меньше чем самоубийц-язычников либо самоубийц-сатанистов.


 Допустим для кого-то это страшно,но если после смерти остаётся *нематериальная душа*,тогда я с трудом представляю как её будут жарить на сковородке. Если я не ошибаюсь в аду жарко,тогда если ты даш эскимосу прочитать про ад ты зделаеш из него полную противоположность нормального христьянина,потому что для него этот ад может иметь очень большое сходство с его"раем", и ещё я предпачитаю попасть в ад,или вобще перестать существовать в любом состоянии,это лучше чем попасть в рай и *вечность* играть на арфах, и воовще р христианский рай согласно грехам которые написаны могут попасть только импотенты наколотые испокаивающим.

----------


## GanibaL

> Я Православный христианин, и что?
> 
> Любой самоубийца попадает в ад, а в аду пятизвездочных номеров нет. Там все равны. И меня будут жарить на сковородках не меньше чем самоубийц-язычников либо самоубийц-сатанистов.


    Если бы ты действительно верил во всю это чушь, ты бы не пошел на самоубийство. Не лучше ли подождать своей смерти какие-то несколько десятков лет, чем вечность жариться на сковородках Tefal(сделано с умом) ?
   Так у язычников другие условия попадания в рай и ад, как и у мусульман и прочих. Ты же не попадешь в их ад, если нарушишь догматы их религии? Так вот и они не попадут в ад, придуманный христианской церковью. )

----------


## Freezer2007

> Так у язычников другие условия попадания в рай и ад, как и у мусульман и прочих. Ты же не попадешь в их ад, если нарушишь догматы их религии? Так вот и они не попадут в ад, придуманный христианской церковью. )


 можно в мусульманский попробовать,осталось достать пояс шахида :lol:

----------


## Anubis

Ага...к гуриям в гости)))

----------


## NightKnight

*pulsewave*
Я не знаю будет ли там котлы с кипящим маслом и черти с рогами, или там будет что-то другое. Знаю только что ад - это Вечная Абсолютная боль и мучения, а Рай - наоборот Вечное блаженство и счастье. Вообще, Святые Отцы говорят что это образное выражение, чтоб человеческому разуму было проще понять что ТАМ ждет грешников.

*Freezer2007*
Не совсем. Ад будет воплощать ту боль, которую человек создал при жизни в своем подсознании. И рай тоже. Никто не говорит что в Раю обязательно будут арфы, а в аду котлы производства какого-нидь ОАО "Руссчугун". Вот например, грешники, отключавшие летом горячую воду будут вечность сидеть в ледяном озере :lol: Только прошу не воспринимать эти мои слова буквально.

*GanibaL*
Ну так, я хреновый христианин, никто ж не спорит.
А насчет иноверцев. Смотри. Если человек живет в глухой эквадорской деревне, никогда в жизни не слышал ни о Христе, ни тем более о Православной Церкви, то и спрос с него иной. Не знаю где он будет, на все воля Божия. А если человек, допустим мусульманин, сознательно поливает говном Церковь, отвергает Христа, то... 
Дело христиан, донести Истину любым способом до каждого живого человека на Земле, и только когда КАЖДЫЙ сделает свой выбор наступит Армагидец...

----------


## NightKnight

> А если человек, допустим мусульманин, сознательно поливает говном Церковь, отвергает Христа, то...
> 			
> 		
> 
>  ему пц? :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1. Ага
2. Скажем так, Христианская Истина - единственная Истина, Православная Истина - самая Истинная Истина (с)

----------


## Pain

*NightKnight* 


> 2. Скажем так, Христианская Истина - единственная Истина, Православная Истина - самая Истинная Истина (с)


 Ты это серьездно говоришь? А почему мусульманская или буддийская религии не есть "истина"?

----------


## NightKnight

*Pain*
Я не теолог, у меня нет рационального ответа на этот вопрос. Вообще, в такие дискуссии редко вмешиваюсь, пусть этим занимается Кураев, или еще кто-нибудь.
Про буддизм знаю мало, а некотрые, скажем так, виды ислама уважаю. Мусульмане ошибаются в главном, но в мелочах часто оказываются правы...

----------


## NightKnight

*pulsewave*
На иррациональном основании, на основании Веры)
Бог никому ничего не доказывает. Кто-то поверит Богу, кто-то сотоне, кто-то Гинзбургу...

----------


## Pain

> Бог никому ничего не доказывает. Кто-то поверит Богу, кто-то сотоне, кто-то Гинзбургу...


  А кто-то никому и уже ни во что не верит...

----------


## NightKnight

*Pain*
Есть и такие...

----------


## NightKnight

*pulsewave*
Я всю жизнь искал Его. Где я только не был, и среди иеговистов и родноверов-язычнегов...
Поверил Богу.

----------


## Pain

> *pulsewave*
> Я всю жизнь искал Его. Где я только не был, и среди иеговистов и родноверов-язычнегов...
> Поверил Богу.


  А я Его никогда не искала, и нигде не находила... Где то прочитала, что не верить в Бога, и быть атеистом проще)) ... Может быть это действительно так... я во всяком случае, не боюсь гиены огненной, и не верю в райские острова... Я уже ничего не жду после смерти....просто хочу исчезнуть, как будто меня никогда не было....

----------


## NightKnight

> Где то прочитала, что не верить в Бога, и быть атеистом проще


 Согласен.
Если бы я не верил, меня бы уже тут давно не было... Кроме страха ада меня почти ничего не держит... Парадокс, но дьявол не хочет чтоб  мы верили в ад.
...Надеюсь, тебе проще....

----------


## NightKnight

*pulsewave*
многабукаф  :Smile:

----------


## Psalm69

*NightKnight*
слушать "короля и шута" - вот за что можно попасть в ад, будь осторожен))

----------


## Freezer2007

ад меня пугает тем ,что он очень на комунизм похож дудет очередями,за тысячи лет сколько людей померло,и учитывая что в рай попало очень мало(даж если все христиене туда попали эт всё равно мало) всё полетели в ад.
картина ада: Ад большой город стоящий на лаве, стоит куча сковородок к каждой из которых тянется очередь как за колбасой в 80х(сотни километров), чертов так нагрузили работой что их продалжительност жизни заметно сокрашается,они вымирают,из-за уменьшения количества кадров очередь на сковородки увеличивается ещё больше,пробки в аду ещё больше чем во всех мегаполисах мира. А в центре ада сидит дьявол со свитой и пытаются побороть проблему перенаселения, это у них не выходит и они решают покончить с жизнью,тем временем так как в ад попадают нормальные люди, им надоедает стоять в очереди и они устраивают тусовки,музыку найти несложно,потому что всё из шоу бизнеса имеют билетик в ад       ===>         Ад это крутая тусовка. :P 
 Я вчера решил представить какой из себя ад.

----------


## NightKnight

> *NightKnight*
> слушать "короля и шута" - вот за что можно попасть в ад, будь осторожен))


 Давненько не слушал, так что у меня еще есть шанс :lol:

----------


## NoNaMe

*Freezer2007*
Идеальный ад - это тот где люди наказывают сами себя.

----------


## NightKnight

*NoNaMe*
Люди сами себя обрекают на ад, а наказывают людей их собственные страхи.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> разумный человек спрашивает о смерти и т.д.


 Такая точка зрения имеет право на существование. Вместе с тем, мне кажется, что смерть слишком переоценивается. А зачем? Смерть ни чем не обогащет жизнь, не помогает жить, не объясняет, как жить

То, что кинофильм закончится, не мешает его посмотреть с интересом. Так же и со смертью. 

Это даже хорошо, что жизнь конечна. Если бы мы были бессмертны, то жизнь была бы хуже смерти... По-моему.

----------


## NightKnight

> То, что кинофильм закончится, не мешает его посмотреть с интересом. Так же и со смертью.


 А если человек не любит драмы? Неужели нельзя просто выключить фильм...

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> А если человек не любит драмы? Неужели нельзя просто выключить фильм...


 А с чего Вы взяли, что Вы на драме? Может, это лишь драматические сцены в мелодраме, комедии и экшене?

----------


## Sad_Soul

Здесь есть люди,которые могут ответить на мой вопрос:
1.Зачем иисусу нужно было умирать?Разве он живой не сделал бы больше добра?
2.Где есть милосердие господне,если он так сильно заставлял мучаться иисуса?.

----------


## NightKnight

> А если человек не любит драмы? Неужели нельзя просто выключить фильм...
> 			
> 		
> 
>  А с чего Вы взяли, что Вы на драме? Может, это лишь драматические сцены в мелодраме, комедии и экшене?


 Скорее элементы ужосов и мелодраматические сцены в драме...

----------


## NightKnight

*Sad_Soul*
1. После грехопадения Адама человечество оказалось во власти смерти. Каждый человек, будь он мегаправедником, все равно отправлялся в ад после смерти. Адам был чистым, Сверхчеловеком. Но он погряз в грехе. По справедливости, нужна была жертва равная Адаму. То есть, чтоб спасти человечество, умереть должен был Сверхчеловек, тогда вновь открылись бы врата Царства Небесного. Но Сверхчеловека не существовало. Это по справедливости. А наш Бог более Милосердный, чем Справедливый, он Сам решил воплотиться в человека, в Сверхчеловека, в Богочеловека и спасти нас.
Бог был мертв всего три дня, Живой же Он - Вечность.
2. Бог добровольно принял страдания.

----------


## Боярд

Кому как...каждому свое.
Я обращался и к Иисусу ик Богу, меня какбы это сказать...опрокинули..)
Хотяи сам веру потерял...и виноват тоже сам по-большому счету)

----------


## Psalm69

а почему не "Будда есть ответ"? почему не Конфуций? почему не Вишну?

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Потому что именно Джизес Крайст сказал: "Я есть Путь, Истина и Жизнь". (Так мне доказывал это один христо-сектант.)

----------


## Sad_Soul

> Адам был чистым, Сверхчеловеком. Но он погряз в грехе. .


 Разве сам бог не хотел этого?Зачем ему было говорить Адаму и Еве про запретный плод?Он ведь знает будущее и пишит судьбы человеческие.Не сказал бы он им про дерево и они бы к нему даже не подошли,не искусились.И вобще,это господь является истинным искусителем,а не змей.Ведь змей только рассказал,что могут получить те двое.



> открылись бы врата Царства Небесного.


 Он же всемогущь, почему он сам не мог открыть врата небесные?
Да и потом,то что Адам стал греховным - это бред,он познал истину, которую бог скрывал от него.



> 2. Бог добровольно принял страдания.


 А умирать то ему зачем?Ведь он бессмертен,если он вобще был богом И вобще, Иисус это не бог в людском воплощении,а его сын.

Что ты скажешь на это?[/quote]

----------


## NightKnight

*Sad_Soul*
1. Бог мог сделать из нас роботов, полностью послушных Ему. Но Он дал нам свободу. С вероятностью 50% Адам мог не трогать запретный плод. Теоретически. Истину он не познал. Змей пообещал Адаму и Еве что они "будут как боги", но богами они не стали. Дьявол (греч. "клеветник") - отец лжи. Господь не является искусителем, хотя бы потому что Он велел НЕ есть плод, а сатана предложил съесть.
2. Бог сказал - Бог сделал. Еще до Начала Времен у Бога были Свои Божественные Законы. То есть теоретически (опять же) Он мог просто уничтожить все живое и сотворить все по новому. Но через Законы Самого Себя он преступать не будет, если Он определил что в случае грехопадения нужна будет Жертва, значит иначе никак.
В Царство Небесное может войти только чистый человек. Адам согрешил. Очистить его могло бы покаяние, но он не покаялся. Он стал прятаться от Бога, отмазываться. Я думаю, если бы он сказал типа "да, Господи, извини, я был не прав", то об инциденте с яблоком забыли б.
3. Иисус - это Бог-Сын. А зачем Ему надо было умирать я уже, надеюсь, объяснил. Из-за великой любви к человечеству. Мог и не умирать.

----------


## Sad_Soul

*NightKnight*



> Но Он дал нам свободу


 Он не дал нам свободу.Почему мы тогда должны подчиняться "его" заповедям, ведь они не все обязательны,если посмотреть на них с другой стороны?



> Дьявол (греч. "клеветник") - отец лжи


 Ты подобрал у слова Дьявол самый мрачный и унизительный перевод.
Древние евреи, арабы, греки и римляне отождествляли утреннюю звезду (планету Венеру) с божеством мужского пола. По-гречески ее называли "phosphoros" (Фосфорос), а по-латыни - "lucifer" (Люцифер); оба эти названия означают "светоносец".
Сатана изначально был обвинителем людей перед господом и имя его было Денница.
На основе представления о неумолимом ангеле, обвиняющем и карающем людей, со временем развился средневековый и современный христианский образ Дьявола. Когда Ветхий Завет впервые перевели на греческий язык, слово "satan" передали как "diabolos" - "обвинитель", с оттенком значения "ложный обвинитель", "очернитель", "клеветник"; от этого слова и возникло имя "Дьявол".



> Господь не является искусителем, хотя бы потому что Он велел НЕ есть плод, а сатана предложил съесть


 И чем же он отличается от Дьявола в таком случае?Они оба что-то предложили, если ты считаешь Дьявола истиным искусителем, то и "Господь" им тоже является.Взгляни на эту ситуация с другой стороны.



> С вероятностью 50% Адам мог не трогать запретный плод


 Если бы "Господь" не сказал ему про яблоко,то вероятность была бы гораздо больше.Не надо исходить из дуализма выбора перед Адамом.Точно так же я могу сказать,что ты умрёшь завтра с вероятностью 50%,ведь существует всего два варианта-умереть или выжить,но ты ведь со мной не согласишься?



> если Он определил


 И где же свобода?



> да, Господи, извини, я был не прав


 А его кто нибудь спросил?И почему он вобще должен отчитываться и делать то,что говорит ему "Бог".Не вижу свободы,тем более милосердия.



> Мог и не умирать


 Должен был не умирать,но его заставил "Господь"!Всё могло быть иначе.Кому нужны лишние жертвы, когда можно было сделать всё проще. Разве Иисус заслужил это?Он был не обязан, но "Господь" внушил ему,что он должен пожертвовать собой ради других людей. А если бы он остался жив?Он бы принёс гораздо больше пользы.

----------


## Anubis

А Бог-сын - это как? Если Бог един? Может, еще и Бог-зять илиБог-шурин есть?)) Кстати, догмат о троичности приняли далеко не сразу, это  не абсолютная истина, а плод богословских дискуссий. 
Насчет милости Бога - хороша милость - один раз не послушался и привет - игнание из рая. Вы бы своего ребенка так воспитывали?  Стырил конфетку - пошел вон из дома! Милостивый он наш...

----------


## GanibaL

Такую тут полемику устроили, блин))
 Ну всё здесь на самом деле понятно: никто никому ничего здесь не докажет этими детскими доводами. Завязывайте, ребят)
  Всю свою историю, человечество искало объяснение окружающему миру. И в силу своей убогости, им не хотелось ни во что вникать, и придумывали себе богов. Для каждой мелочи свой бог. И со временем, когда многие вещи стали понятными, когда во многом нашли закономерности - решли, что пора бы завязать с этим. Придумаем одного Бога.
   К чему я это всё? Да просто всегда были люди, которые хотели свалить свои проблемы на высшие силы, взамен полизывая им "зад", т.е. подчинялись каким-то догмам, приносили жертвы и т.д. Христианство - очень мудрая религия для времен, когда оно зародилось. Это должно было случиться. Но и времена, когда милостивые христиане резали каждого, кто не принимал эту религию, тоже прошли. Человек всеравно развивается. У всех своя голова на плечах, и не факт, что она хуже тех голов, которые от лица Бога написали сборник стишков и рассказиков, помогающих усмирять тогда еще тупоголовых людишек.
   Почему у парнишки по имени NightKnight такая религиозная позиция? Да потому что ему с детства привили эту позицию. Судя по нему самому, он бы никогда не стал верущим человеком без активной помощи своих родителей. А кто-то и без всяких родителей стал бы верущим. Это особенность человека. 
  А спорить правда это или нет - не имеет смысла. Если кому-то легче верить - ради Бога. Но навязывать свою хренотень всем людям НЕНАДО! Какого хера все школьники должны учить предмет о "слове божьем"??? Не борзейте пожалуйста, клоуны.
  Аминь.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sad_Soul

Бог есть лгун,садист и сумасшедший, если он есть вообще!
А все кто ему поклоняются или не понимают что они делают или их разум затуманен жалкими обещаниями о рае и страшными угрозами об аде."Бог" обещал всё тому, кто его о чем-либо попросит,но он ничего не даёт тысячам детей из приютов, бездомным и больным-"Бог" солгал!"Он" заставил своего сына добровольно умереть и не спас его, хотя мог это сделать-"Бог" садист и убийца!"Бог" создал множество правил, которые сумасшедши в большинстве своём и приводят к сумасшествию, всего лишь ради того, что бы попасть в рай.Разве человек обязан терять всё,что бы попасть в лучший мир,если он вобще существует или действительно лучше?Человек,когда теряет все-сходит с ума -"Бог" сумасшедший, если заставляет человека отрекаться от всего ему нужного и приятного!
Кому нужен этот рай, если в него так сложно попасть, если вообще возможно?В этом мире, где балом правит смерть, болезнь, злоба и всё то самое негативное, что есть в человеке нет места "Богу"! Да,конечно существую любовь, жизнь и...надежда.Но это всё можно купить.Всё продаётся и всё покупается.Даже сам "Бог"! Что бы выжить надо быть сильным и здраво мыслить.А разве можно здраво мыслить, когда твой разум находится под влиянием "БОГА"?Он диктует нам свои правила и не потерпит, что бы от них отклонялись, иначе нас ждёт великая кара!Ад.А чем ад хуже рая?Возможно он даже лучше, ведь там нет "Бога".Кто застрахует вас от такой же жизни в раю,как на земле?Возможно "создатель" предъявляет свои права и там, где кажется, всё должно быть не так,как здесь.Он обманывал людей на протижении двух тысячелетий и будет обманывать до конца дней человечества!
Никогда не здавайтесь и верьте только в себя,вам поможет только здравый смысл,а не легенды и сказки о лучшей жизни в другом мире, куда можно попасть только отказавшись от чего то в этом.Счастье просто так не прийдёт, его надо добиваться!Не словами и преклонениями перед неким "создателем", а активными действиями и желанием *ЖИТЬ* и достичь лучшего, желанного.
Если вы верите, что любовь в "Бога" спасёт мир или вас-то зря.Мир спасёт только любовь к ближнему, а вас спасёт любовь к САМОМУ СЕБЕ. Некоторые скажут, что "Бог" учить любви к ближнему, но они ошибутся. Бог нас ничему не учит. Он дал несколько советов и множество запретов. Разве человеку нужен "Бог", что бы быть добрым? Разве человек задумывается о "Боге", когда он помогает старику или бездомному?Нет.

Кто нибудь поддержит моё мнение?

----------


## Freezer2007

*Sad_Soul*
*Бог есть лгун,садист и сумасшедший, если он есть вообще!* 
+1

----------


## GanibaL

> Величайшие ученые были христианами. 
> 
> ...
> Альберт Эйнштей - всем известные его слова - "Я не могу себе представить настоящего ученного, который не обладал бы глубокой верой. Это можно выразить и так: нельзя верить в безбожную науку".
> 
> ...


              "Сообщения о моей религиозности являются чистейшей ложью. Ложью, которая настырно повторяется! Я не верю в личного Бога. Свое отношение к Богу я выражал ясно и никогда не отказывался от своих слов. Если же что-то из моих высказываний может показаться кому-то религиозными, то это, вероятно, - мое безграничное восхищение структурой мира, которую нам показывает наука."
               Альберт Эйнштейн (14 марта 1879 — 18 апреля 1955)

----------


## bugfly

Никто ведь бога не видел, зато многие в него верят, вот что опиум для народа животворящий с людьми делает...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Коба

> Sad_Soul 
> Бог есть лгун,садист и сумасшедший, если он есть вообще! 
> +1


 Бог - воплощение самой справедливости...
Неужели ты считаешь что все тунеядцы и бездельники, желающие получить всё в жизни просто так, заслуживают этого подарка? 
Справедливым ли будет награждать достойной жизнью тех кто ничего не делает? Да проще было бы тогда нас всех как в матрице поместить в сосуды с питательными веществами... 
Неужели ты не заметил многих справедиливых закономерностей нашего маленького мира... Тот кто сочетает в себе желание и  действие, верит в хорошее - тот всегда своего добъется, а тот кто тонет в бесконечной зависти и видит мир и себя в чёрном свете - тот своё получит! И получает! Вот и удивляйся появлению многих суицид сайтов... Тоже закономерно... и справедливо... разве нет?

----------


## Коба

> Никто ведь бога не видел, зато многие в него верят, вот что опиум для народа животворящий с людьми делает...


 Причина причин - и есть бог... 
Разве глядя на этот мир не задашься вопросом откуда всё это взялось? 
Тот кто вечен и бесконечен - и есть бог... 
Кстати существование ада и рая - тоже не исключение, тот всемогущий кто создал наш мир, не особо затруднился бы создать и рай и ад...

----------


## Freezer2007

*Коба*
*Неужели ты не заметил многих справедиливых закономерностей нашего маленького мира...*
--да, но несправедливых закономерностей в нём гораздо больше.
*Разве глядя на этот мир не задашься вопросом откуда всё это взялось?* 
--ну есть много теорий. 
-У КАЖДОЙ РЕЛИГИИ СВОЯ ТЕОРИЯ. И я считаю что христианская не чем не лучше чем чем древне греческая(языческая) или теории скажем древних индейцев.
-Есть теории большого взрыва и эволюции.
-также например, если подумать - откуда взялся Бог? - мне ща ответят что он был всегда.(это немного глупо),но всё же, тогда почему нельзя сказать что мир был всегда. 
Почему церковь считает существование НЛО - ересью? Ведь если бог действительно всемогущий, почему он не смог бы создать какието другие ветки жизни.

----------


## GanibaL

> Справедливым ли будет награждать достойной жизнью тех кто ничего не делает? Да проще было бы тогда нас всех как в матрице поместить в сосуды с питательными веществами... 
> Неужели ты не заметил многих справедиливых закономерностей нашего маленького мира... Тот кто сочетает в себе желание и  действие, верит в хорошее - тот всегда своего добъется, а тот кто тонет в бесконечной зависти и видит мир и себя в чёрном свете - тот своё получит! И получает! Вот и удивляйся появлению многих суицид сайтов... Тоже закономерно... и справедливо... разве нет?


     Значит это справливо, что дети в африке дохнут как собаки, от голода? А при этом какая-нибудь Ксюша собчак купается в шоколаде только потому, что у неё папа богатый? Ты вообще понимаешь что сказал-то?? Какая нахер справедливость??? 
   Только эти фанатики христиане говорят, что дети в африке дохнут от истощения потому, что не молятся, и Бог их не слышит. Вот они накосячили... Не молятся суки.... То-то золотая молодежь по три раза в день молятся, и восхваляют Иисуса. Не дури, Коба. 
  А дети в африке это только пример, можно до бесконечности говорить о гребаной несправедливости. А ты будешь тут такой умный сидеть за компом в теплой квартире, и рассуждать, какой же справедливый наш Бог. Ой-ой.

----------


## bugfly

*Коба* Есть одно очень интересное изречение:
>>Наука – это несомненное сумасшествие, занятое классификацией своих собственных галлюцинаций. Амиель<<

Оно применимо ко всему что нас окружает... Не только к науке  :Big Grin:

----------


## Коба

> Значит это справливо, что дети в африке дохнут как собаки, от голода? А при этом какая-нибудь Ксюша собчак купается в шоколаде только потому, что у неё папа богатый? Ты вообще понимаешь что сказал-то?? Какая нахер справедливость??? 
> Только эти фанатики христиане говорят, что дети в африке дохнут от истощения потому, что не молятся, и Бог их не слышит. Вот они накосячили... Не молятся суки.... То-то золотая молодежь по три раза в день молятся, и восхваляют Иисуса. Не дури, Коба. 
> А дети в африке это только пример, можно до бесконечности говорить о гребаной несправедливости. А ты будешь тут такой умный сидеть за компом в теплой квартире, и рассуждать, какой же справедливый наш Бог. Ой-ой.


 Похоже призрак социализма еще не скоро умрёт в нас... )) 
В этом то и проблема - пока у нас в Росси люди будут верить в справедливость, мы никогда не дождёмся процветания нашей страны. 
 Конечно, я не отрицаю, факт того, что в африканских и азиатских странах обстоятельства играют гораздо более значимую роль, в чем в западном обществе... Но то, что в Африке такой ужасающий кризис – в этом не виноват ни Бог, ни Ксюша Собчак... )) Это воля случая и обстоятельств... Ты зря на золотую молодежь наезжаешь - что плохого в том, что молодые люди счастливы? Или давай их тоже закинем в Африку, чтобы они тоже друг друга автоматами с семи лет перестреляли? 

Это как же долго надо было смотреть телик, чтобы питать лютую ненависть к богатым и успешным и обвинять их во всех земных бедах? 
Почему Ксюша Собчак гуляет в шоколаде? – да потому что батя такой! Повезло ей вот и всё! И не бог её деньги распределял! А батя своим трудом заработал...  
Если ты, или какой-нибудь африканец вдруг окажется в шоколаде – его тоже все будут обсирать, так и всегда было принято у нас в обществе: утверждать что все богатые это лгуны, воры, паразиты и бездельники, хотя дело обстоит совсем наоборот. Зависть – испокон веков была мотивирована не чувством справедливости, а желанием заполучить богатство тех, кто владеет большим состоянием – и какая тут нахрен справедливость при таких эгоистических мотивах!? Хрен из два ты, заработав миллион, отправишь деньги в Африку! Люди в мире всегда умирали, и если тебя это так заботит – будь добр продай свою квартиру и отправь деньги детям в Африке. Если нет – молчи! А еще тут изображаешь из себя «борца за справедливость». Знаешь, почему Америка процветает лучше всех? Потому что демократия давно уже убедила каждого американца, что справедливость состоит в том, чтобы не отобрать деньги у богатых (как было принято), а в том, чтобы САМОМУ заработать! Это у нас в России до сих пор веря в справедливость «хороших людей» гниют в полувековых хрущевках по 15 человек в 15 метровой квартире...  
Ты знаешь, что Абрамович был детдомовцем? Ты знаешь, что миллиардная компания Майкрософт – было организована двумя подростками, которых выгнали с колледжа? 
Ты просто завидуешь тем, кто заработал потом и кровью свои деньги, потому что не можешь их сам заработать – а это низко... И ты такой умный сидя у себя в тёплой квартире за компом будешь рассуждать о справедливости!? Не дури Ганнибал – неверны твои суждения. Особенно забавна ситуация когда «ущемлённые» люди объединяются и играют в «Робин Гуда»... просто невероятно как много ненависти в их глазах и желания заполучить бабла нахаляву – и ни о какой справедливости не может быть и речи!!! 






> У КАЖДОЙ РЕЛИГИИ СВОЯ ТЕОРИЯ


 Бог – это не тот, кто сидит на небе обросший бородой до пят, может быть это просто супер огромная субстанция с неисчерпаемым запасом энергии, которая просто творит... Не зачем об этом спорить - это тупиковый вопрос. Может быть, бог и есть, но как мне кажется, жизни после смерти нет, как её и не было ДО нашего рождения, а если и есть – то это будем уже не мы... 


> --да, но несправедливых закономерностей в нём гораздо больше.


  И в чём же состоит эта несправедливость? В том, что тунеядец стал безработным – это его вина, в том, что бомж променял семью и дом на водку – это его вина. Они махнули рукой на последствия еще давным-давно, когда только начали пробовать на вкус лень и алкоголь, хотя каждый день на улице видели отвратительных бомжей и алкашей. 
Энергичный и напористый – станет богатым, а ущербный и обидчивый – станет бедным, в чём же тут несправедливость то? 
Если хочешь можно сыграть в «Робин Гуда», отобрать у богатых их деньги и раздать бедным, и тогда и всё люди на земле превратятся в беспомощных детей с суицидными наклонностями...  
Существование богатых и бедных, успешных и не успешных – является неотъемлемой частью нашего мироздания, это необходимо, для того чтобы держать популяцию людей сильной и развитой... такова цена прогресса... нашего развития... 

Можешь проделать такой опыт: повторяй каждый день по 100 раз, стоя перед зеркалом: «я – не на что неспособен, я ничтожество, и достоин сожаления!», а главное желай этого и у тебя всё получится... Или делай тоже самое только повторяй «я умный, трудолюбивый, энергичный, я всё могу!» - а главное желай это, а если нет желания - убеждай себя в том, что ты этого желаешь... и у тебя всё получится... 

Разница между первым и вторым вариантом невелика, и то и другое желаемая цель, которую мы достигаем, сочетая желание, мысли и действие... 

Только вот что ты выбираешь? И не надо оправдываться жизненными обстоятельствами – это онанизм, всего лишь отговорки для снятия с себя психологической нагрузки... У тебя кажется произошёл психологический конфликт, твоё подсознание подверглось атаке негативной информации и ведёт саморазрушительный образ жизни, а сознание твоё хочет отстранения от негативных мыслей. Так что попытайся примерить обоих «братцев» (проанализируй и поменяй свои цели в данный момент), а то этот внутренний конфликт тебя таааак засосёт!

----------


## Коба

Для тех кто со мной не согласен заявляю - нельзя исходить только из своего опыта. Это всё равно что утверждать: "Я сегодня не получил зарплату значит Бог садист!" Бог - дал нам свободу, и мы в праве сами решать за наши жизни на этой земле...

----------


## Freezer2007

*Коба*
*Не зачем об этом спорить - это тупиковый вопрос.* 
- вот в этом я с тобой согласен.
*Если хочешь можно сыграть в «Робин Гуда», отобрать у богатых их деньги и раздать бедным, и тогда и всё люди на земле превратятся в беспомощных детей с суицидными наклонностями...* 
+1) на себе познал. Да и если все р Робин Гудов играть начнут эт ваще комунизм получится.
*И в чём же состоит эта несправедливость? В том, что тунеядец стал безработным – это его вина, в том, что бомж променял семью и дом на водку – это его вина. Они махнули рукой на последствия еще давным-давно, когда только начали пробовать на вкус лень и алкоголь, хотя каждый день на улице видели отвратительных бомжей и алкашей.* 
Когда умирает невинное дитя, Когда человека жизнь обламывает на всём чтобы он не делал, Когда после одной случайной ошибки человеку больше не дают шанса вылезти обратно.
Ты думаешь если человек допускает ошибку, он всегда считает себя ничтожеством? Это не так!
Твоё понятие бога чемто похоже на моё, только я считаю что наш бог внутри нас и он не поддаётся описанию каких либо религий, Религии это лишь философия, навязаная милионам для того чтоб их контролировать.
*Для тех кто со мной не согласен заявляю - нельзя исходить только из своего опыта. Это всё равно что утверждать: "Я сегодня не получил зарплату значит Бог садист!" Бог - дал нам свободу, и мы в праве сами решать за наши жизни на этой земле...*
 А из чьево опыта исходишь ты?

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

> Я не предлагаю вам христианство. Я говорю вам о живой реальной личности, об Иисусе Христе и о том, что Он на самом деле может помочь, если к Нему обратиться. Ведь вы Его наверняка ни о чем ни разу не просили. Советую попробовать, только сделайте это от всего сердца. Просто своими словами расскажите Ему о своей проблеме и попросит помочь. Без заученных фраз. Он обещал, что поможет. И помогает. Лично мне и многим другим.


 я читаю молитвы на ночь и вообще когда тяжело! вопрос: тогда что я делаю на этом форуме?? почему мну не хочеццо жить????где же эта помощь????почему я ее не получаю???

----------


## bugfly

> Для тех кто со мной не согласен заявляю - нельзя исходить только из своего опыта. Это всё равно что утверждать: "Я сегодня не получил зарплату значит Бог садист!"


 Дело в том что бог тоже не укладывается в личный опыт.
Ошибочка, если бы Бог не дал вам зарплату, тогда вы могли бы так сказать! А так как Бог в личный опыт никак не укладывается, его вообще нет, миф, культивированный системой, значит он тут вообще непричём - галлюцинация! Вот вам и первое, очень распространённое, заблуждение!

----------


## GanibaL

> Похоже призрак социализма еще не скоро умрёт в нас... )) 
> В этом то и проблема - пока у нас в Росси люди будут верить в справедливость, мы никогда не дождёмся процветания нашей страны.


    Типа умный? Херню какую-то сказал, даже комментировать не хочется. ВОТ ПОКА ЛЮДИ НЕ БУДУТ ВЕРИТЬ В СПРАВЕДЛИВОСТЬ, ДУМАЯ ЧТО ТАК И ДОЛЖНО БЫТЬ, БУДЕМ ЖИТЬ В ДЕРЬМЕ, ПРИЧЕМ ВСЕ. Но это про нашу страну конкретно, ну и про остальные отсталые страны.



> Конечно, я не отрицаю, факт того, что в африканских и азиатских странах обстоятельства играют гораздо более значимую роль, в чем в западном обществе... Но то, что в Африке такой ужасающий кризис – в этом не виноват ни Бог, ни Ксюша Собчак... )) Это воля случая и обстоятельств... Ты зря на золотую молодежь наезжаешь - что плохого в том, что молодые люди счастливы? Или давай их тоже закинем в Африку, чтобы они тоже друг друга автоматами с семи лет перестреляли?


    Ни Бог, ни Ксюша Собчак не виноваты? Ну про последнюю я согласен, и я ее ни в чем не виню. А вот с х..ли Бог твой справедливый позволяет помирать МИЛЛИОНАМ несчастных людей в этой самой африке, которые вообще ничего не сделали, ни хорошего ни плохого, они просто родились, не получили еды, помучились, сдохли как собаки бездомные... точнее хуже них гораздо. Им бы ту еду, которую жрут наши бездомные собаки - они были бы счастливы. Может ты не понимаешь о чем я говорю? Так в чем должна заключаться справедливость бога, если не в том, чтоб была элементарная справедливость? Расскажи.
[quote]



> Это как же долго надо было смотреть телик, чтобы питать лютую ненависть к богатым и успешным и обвинять их во всех земных бедах? 
> Почему Ксюша Собчак гуляет в шоколаде? – да потому что батя такой! Повезло ей вот и всё! И не бог её деньги распределял! А батя своим трудом заработал...  
> Если ты, или какой-нибудь африканец вдруг окажется в шоколаде – его тоже все будут обсирать, так и всегда было принято у нас в обществе: утверждать что все богатые это лгуны, воры, паразиты и бездельники, хотя дело обстоит совсем наоборот. Зависть – испокон веков была мотивирована не чувством справедливости, а желанием заполучить богатство тех, кто владеет большим состоянием – и какая тут нахрен справедливость при таких эгоистических мотивах!?


  Кого я обвиняю? Я просто не вижу превосходства Ксюши собчак и прочих перед африканцами и прочими. Мне на самом деле похер и на тех, и на тех, и на тебя. А в обществе у нас осуждают не тех богатых. Ты вообще нихера не понимаешь. У нас осуждают тех, кто живет лучше, а голосуют за тех, кто помагает воровать миллиарды. Ты знаешь сколько у нас нефти в стране? А газа? Если бы у нас не был такой глупый народ, мы бы жили лучше, чем арабские имираты. Это быдло деревенское завидует "богатым лгунам и паразитам". Я же не деревенский, и не быдло, а про тебя еще не знаю. Но ты глупый. 
   Тебе надо было начинать говорить про молитвы, что они не молятся, и Бог их не слышит. Потому что утверждать, что всё оке просто глупо. Если бы ты оказался на том месте, про которое я тебе сейчас рассказывал, ты бы не говорил про справедливость. Скачай парочку док. фильмов про Камбоджи разные и т.д. А то по-моему ты себе не так все представляешь. Живые дети, которые не могут двигаться от истощения, а их уже жрут мухи остальные твари тебя не устраивают? Справедливость? 






> Хрен из два ты, заработав миллион, отправишь деньги в Африку! Люди в мире всегда умирали, и если тебя это так заботит – будь добр продай свою квартиру и отправь деньги детям в Африке. Если нет – молчи! А еще тут изображаешь из себя «борца за справедливость».


     А я не называл себя борцом за справедливость, и даже близко на него я не похож. А квартира моя дорогая слишком, что б дарить её кому-то. Москва как-никак, здоровая хата. Вот свою прадай в урюпинске, я тебе в подъезде Московском поставлю старый диван за 50р в сутки. Работать дворником будешь, согласен?




> Знаешь, почему Америка процветает лучше всех? Потому что демократия давно уже убедила каждого американца, что справедливость состоит в том, чтобы не отобрать деньги у богатых (как было принято), а в том, чтобы САМОМУ заработать! Это у нас в России до сих пор веря в справедливость «хороших людей» гниют в полувековых хрущевках по 15 человек в 15 метровой квартире...  
> Ты знаешь, что Абрамович был детдомовцем? Ты знаешь, что миллиардная компания Майкрософт – было организована двумя подростками, которых выгнали с колледжа?


   Знаю.

----------


## blooddrakon

> Я же не деревенский, и не быдло


 А раз так то постарайся впредь выражаться боллее литературным языком и воздержаться от оскорблений в адрес людей с противоположной точкой зрения. Пост я твой подредактировал, и я по моему уже не раз писал что оскорбительные пасквили в адрес друг друга пишите в личку если невтерпеж так сильно.

----------


## Коба

Слушай пацан ты давай попридержи свою агрессию. То что ты обозлился на весь мир за свои неудачи и изображаешь из себя крутого сидя за компом - это очередной клоунский номер закомплексованного "ущербка" стеняющегося признать свои ошибки... И то что ты тут через сеть петушишьтся то что ты называешь меня глупым - больше похоже на жест отчаяния чем на жест самодостаточного человека, коим тебе никогда не стать. И у меня были тяжелые периоды и я в этом никого не обвинял а преодолевал и они меня теперь вряд ли сломают. 
А про африку чё ты тут разнылся? Иди и помоги им раз тебе не всё равно! Нет - так заткнись эту больную тему мусолить. Давай тогда каждого умершего будем оплакивать? "Справедливость" на место вернём как в былые времена? Иди и верни - а я на тебя посмотрю как у тебя это получится. Не понимаешь и не знаешь ты ничего а еще будешь тут про справедливость рассуждать... 
И не ужели до сих пор до твоей тупой головы не дошло - что нет справедливости и не должно быть в этом мире! А это цена нашей свободы! Свобода есть там, где дозволено всё и есть всё... это цена прогресса или ты хочешь жить в рабстве подчиняясь божьим законам? Хочешь в раю жить? так заслужи! а пока довольствуйся тем что есть, и живи там где живешь и не трынди свою тупую философию там, где и так болезнью пахнет... 
Бог дал нам свободу - а это и есть отсутсвтвие справедливости, процветание сильных и гибель слабых... И бесконечные хаотичные движения которые такие тупари как ты называют "несправдливость", "зло".  
То что в африке идёт война - собчак не виновата, и бог не виноват и никто не виноват... И не должен он вмешиваться в нашу жизнь потому что даровал нам свободу мыслей и действий. А самое забавное то что ты говоришь не - "Долой войну"! А распыляешь свою ненависть к богатым и успешным, что говорит о твоей завистливости и ущербности, глупости и тупости, незнания и непонимания. А еще считаешь что я глуп... 
Из твоих дотошных выводов можно выделить только заявления о том чтобы собчак и её братву тоже надо отправить в африку чтобы "во имя справедливости". И еще пытаешься прикрыться смертями детей разжигая в себе ненависть для того чтобы доказать свою правоту. Больше наверное нечего сказать, да и что с тобой недоразвитым болтуном разговаривать. Есть такая поговорка для таких как ты - "Дерьмо не трон вонять не будет..."

----------


## Коба

> Когда умирает невинное дитя, Когда человека жизнь обламывает на всём чтобы он не делал, Когда после одной случайной ошибки человеку больше не дают шанса вылезти обратно. 
> Ты думаешь если человек допускает ошибку, он всегда считает себя ничтожеством? Это не так! 
> Твоё понятие бога чемто похоже на моё, только я считаю что наш бог внутри нас и он не поддаётся описанию каких либо религий, Религии это лишь философия, навязаная милионам для того чтоб их контролировать.


 Это воля случая... А ты знаешь что такое воля случая? Это освобождение от рабства... роботизации... если бы не было бы случая - нас бы всех не было тоже... не было развития, не было бы отличий, разнообразия, и вообще ничего...

----------


## Коба

> Дело в том что бог тоже не укладывается в личный опыт. 
> Ошибочка, если бы Бог не дал вам зарплату, тогда вы могли бы так сказать! А так как Бог в личный опыт никак не укладывается, его вообще нет, миф, культивированный системой, значит он тут вообще непричём - галлюцинация! Вот вам и первое, очень распространённое, заблуждение!


 Хватит спорит о боге - это тупиковый вопрос... о творце спорят всё наше существование и будут спорить еще столько же... 
нужно исходить из того что мы видим и что у нас есть...

----------


## blooddrakon

*Коба* вам что каждому персонально писать , разборки устраивайте в Личке а демогогия которую вы тут разводите пытаясь поостроумнее съязвить в адрес друг друга больше похожа на флуд чем на цивилизованную дискуссию.

----------


## Коба

Разве я это начал? Он начал - пускай и огребает... Я бы попросил бы тебя если можно не удалять мой пост... хотя бы на некоторое время...

----------


## blooddrakon

*Коба*, удалять я не собирался, твой хотя-бы носит более цивильный и носит менее оскорбительный характер......... 
Просо дедсад какой-то - "А это он меня первый стукнул он виноват !!!!"

----------


## Коба

Какой топ - такой и человек. Для этого и существует поговорка снизу моего поста... 
Никто не в чём не виноват. И он эти гадости говорит не в силу своей жестокости а в силу своего незнания...

----------


## GanibaL

> Слушай пацан ты давай попридержи свою агрессию. То что ты обозлился на весь мир за свои неудачи и изображаешь из себя крутого сидя за компом - это очередной клоунский номер закомплексованного "ущербка" стеняющегося признать свои ошибки...


     Вот чесслово, по этим 2ум предложениям уже понятна твоя лоховская натура. Ты "пацан" говори шпане в своем урюпинске, а "клоунский номер" оставь для боевика американского. 



> И у меня были тяжелые периоды и я в этом никого не обвинял а преодолевал и они меня теперь вряд ли сломают.


    Ну бл* хакрактер. Мне вообще срать на твои периоды, никакого впечатления не производят))



> А про африку чё ты тут разнылся? Иди и помоги им раз тебе не всё равно! Нет - так заткнись эту больную тему мусолить. Давай тогда каждого умершего будем оплакивать? "*Справедливость" на место вернём как в былые времена?* Иди и верни - а я на тебя посмотрю как у тебя это получится. Не понимаешь и не знаешь ты ничего а еще будешь тут про справедливость рассуждать...


    В какие былые времена? Ты пьяный, Вась?  




> И не ужели до сих пор до твоей тупой головы не дошло - что нет справедливости и не должно быть в этом мире!


     Да ну ты что????? Нету???? А то-то я тебе втираю, как все справедливо. А должно или не должно - не тебе дураку решать. Много на себя взял.



> А это цена нашей свободы! Свобода есть там, где дозволено всё и есть всё... это цена прогресса или ты хочешь жить в рабстве подчиняясь божьим законам? Хочешь в раю жить? так заслужи! а пока довольствуйся тем что есть, и живи там где живешь и не трынди свою *тупую философию* * там, где и так болезнью пахнет... 
> Бог дал нам свободу - а это и есть отсутсвтвие справедливости, процветание сильных и гибель слабых... И бесконечные хаотичные движения которые такие тупари как ты называют "несправдливость", "зло".


     Т.е. Бог просто не вмешивается в нашу жизнь, он нас только создал и даровал свободу, да? Как религию назовешь? А иначе его справедливым назвать вообще никак нельзя. 
   Ты так здорово про рай говоришь, как о каком-то объекте, чьё существование не подвергается сомнению. Ты прикинь, как это вообще выглядит со стороны? Христианство слишком абсурдно, чтобы быть правдой. Кучка жуликов замутила религию, а в неё верят некоторые люди и по сей день. Да христиане столько народу за свою идею перерезало и сожгло, что возможно даже фашисты стольких не убили. У фашистов не было столько времени. 
    Да вообще тупой разговор, и ты тоже. Назвал Бога самой справедливостью, а теперь говоришь что справедливости не должно быть. Назначение "твоего" Бога я не понимаю. Говорить с тобой вообще бесполезно, как и тебе со мной. Но на самом деле мы с тобой всеравно сказали одно и тоже. Справедливости в мире нет. Только я нахожу это не лучшим качеством этого мира, а ты не жалуешься. Ну в прочем свиньи на грязь тоже не гонят...

          * Чтобы быть философом надо ясно видеть, а чтобы быть правоверным, надо слепо верить. (ц)

----------


## Люция

все это - глупости сущие. надо признавать не Бога, а Смерть. как антипод Бога. как вы думаете, почему с того света никто не возвращался? правильно, там, в чертогах Смерти так хорошо, что если бы человечество узнало, то Бог больше не понадобился бы. ведь Он создал мир таким злым, пусть даже зная о грехопадении человека - все равно создал его. а Смерть - это избавление.

постскриптум: в Бога верю. христианка. учусь на богослова.

----------


## Anubis

Таки думаешь что там какие-то чертоги?)) Отдаёт Валгаллой)))

----------


## Sad_Soul

Слышали ли вы о том безумном человек, который в светлый полдень зажег фонарь, выбежал на рынок и все время кричал: Я ищу Бога! Я ищу Бога! - Поскольку там собрались как раз многие из тех, кто не верил в Бога, вокруг него раздался хохот. Он что, пропал? - сказал один. Он заблудился, как ребенок, - сказал другой. Или спрятался? Боится ли он нас? Пустился ли он в плавание? Отправился в другие страны? - так кричали и смеялись они вперемешку. Тогда безумец вбежал в толпу и пронзил их взглядом. Где Бог? - воскликнул он. - Я хочу сказать вам это! Мы его убили - вы и я! Мы все его убийцы! Но как мы сделали это? Как удалось нам выпить море? Кто дал нам губку, чтобы стереть краску со всего горизонта? Что сделали мы, оторвав эту землю от ее солнца? Куда движется она? Куда движемся мы? Прочь от всех солнц? Не падаем ли мы непрерывно? Назад, в сторону, вперед, во всех направлениях? Есть ли еще верх и низ? Не блуждаем ли мы словно в бесконечном Ничто? Не дышит ли на нас пустое пространство? Не стало ли холоднее? Не наступает ли все сильнее и больше ночь? Не приходится ли средь бела дня зажигать фонарь? Разве мы не слышим еще шума могильщиков, погребающих Бога? Разве не доносится до нас запах божественного тления? - и Боги истлевают! Бог умер! (Gott ist tot!) Бог не воскреснет! (Gott bleibt tot!) И мы его убили! Как утешимся мы, убийцы из убийц! Самое святое и могущественное Существо, какое только было в мире, истекло кровью под нашими ножами - кто смоет с нас эту кровь? Какой водой мы очистимся? Какие искупительные празднества, какие священные игры нужно будет придумать? Разве величие этого дела не слишком велико для нас? Не должны ли мы сами обратиться в богов, чтобы оказаться достойными его? Никогда не было совершено дела более великого, и кто родится после нас, будет, благодаря этому деянию, принадлежать к истории высшей, чем вся прежняя история! - Здесь замолчал безумный человек и снова стал глядеть на своих слушателей; молчали и они, удивленно глядя на него. Наконец, он бросил свой фонарь на землю, так что тот разбился вдребезги и погас. Я пришел слишком рано, - сказал он тогда, - мой час еще не пробил. Это чудовищное событие еще в пути и идет к нам - весть о нем не дошла еще до человеческих ушей. Молнии и грому нужно время, свету звезд нужно время, деяниям нужно время, после того как они уже совершены, чтобы их увидели и услышали. Это деяние пока еще дальше от вас, чем самые отдаленные светила, - и все-таки вы совершили его! - Рассказывают еще, что в тот же день безумный человек ходил по различным церквам и пел в них свой Requiem aeternam deo. Его выгоняли и призывали к ответу, а он ладил все одно и то же: Чем же еще являются эти церкви, если не могилами и надгробиями Бога?

----------


## Sad_Soul

> почему с того света никто не возвращался?


 А может его просто нет,того света?Или нет возможности вернуться.

----------


## wwwww

*Sad_Soul*  ты сектант?

----------


## wwwww

Бог присутствует везде, он в каждом из нас. Он непостижим и милосердие его безгранично.Не имеет смысла рассуждать о тех вещах,которые мы не в состоянии понять. Абсолютная истина, справедливость и суть всех вещей скрыта от нас и нам никогда до конца не осознать этого. Для нас это абстрактные понятия.
*Sad_Soul* чем дальше грешник-безумец уходит от Бога, тем сильнее БОГУ хочется, чтобы он вернулся в лоно божье.Так что, как бы ты ни пытался богохуличать, всё равно ты приблизишься к СОЗДАТЕЛЮ. Это вопрос времени.

----------


## Freezer2007

*wwwww*
согласно библии человек неможет попасть в рай,это противоречит его природе

----------


## wwwww

*Freezer2007*  Я редко читаю Библию и могу ошибаться, но по-моему человек , соблюдающий законы божии и верящий в БОГА попадает после смерти в рай. 
    Но мы-суицидники в рай не попадём. Мы прямиком в ад отправимся.Я пытаюсь не думать об этом много и успокаиваю себя тем, что нет рая и ада.Что бог не позаботился о создании загробного мира.Всё это сложно.И мы не знаем наверняка как будет.

----------


## Freezer2007

*wwwww*
Я не про су, есть грехи которых невозможно избежать(гнев,похоть)без них человечество давно бы вымерло, да и они естественны для человека, гнев - инстинкт самосахранения, похоть - инстинкт сохранения вида,
 Есть грехи без которых человечество не развивалось бы (алчность, зависть) они на протяжении всей истории были главными причинами прогреса.
Согласен есть грехи которых человек может избежать (обжорство, лень ну и лицемерие(непомню есть оно или нет среди грехов))

----------


## Freezer2007

*wwwww*
а теперь ответь кто из людей безгрешен?

----------


## wwwww

*Freezer2007*
В Библии перечислено несколько основных заповедей: 1.не укради; 2. Не убей; 3.не возжелай жены ближнего своего ну и так далее, я не знаю наизусть. Так вот элементарно надо соблюдать эти заповеди и попадёшь в рай. 
  Безгрешную жизнь вели христианские мученики и проповедники,которых потом канонизировали и считается, что они ближе всего находятся к Богу.А  грехи тоже разные есть. Гнев,похоть и другие чувства и инстинты неотъемлемая часть жизни.Эти грехи не возбраняются.

----------


## wwwww

В католиков по-моему начиная со священников и кончая высшим духовенством целибат...это по поводу похоти.У некоторых людей этот грех напроч отсутствует.

----------


## Freezer2007

Я считаю что: мой бог - моё серце,мой судья и кат - моя совесть,мой вечный друг - мой разум и мой ангел-спаситель - моя интуиция.
Вывод: мой бог во мне!(имхо)
А тех кто сидит на тучке, сверху, или ещё где я не признаю, пусть появятся передо мной тогда будет разговор, а пока я в них не верю, но и отрицать небуду, так-как доказательств того или иного у меня - нет!!!

----------


## Stantz

*"Я эту книгу не читал, но я глубоко осуждаю автора за написанное" (c)*

_Прочитал только первую страницу, уж простите если такие мысли тут уже прозвучали._

Не бог создал людей.
Люди создали бога.
Потому что так удобнее.
Ведь гораздо проще в трудную минуту обратится куда то туда высоко и попросить чего либо материального, или не очень.
Гораздо легче жить когда знаешь, или хочешь верить что тебя поддерживает "кто-то сверху".

Есть конечно и отдельная категория личностей которые благодорят этого самого бога даже когда у них все хорошо, молодцы чо.

В целом религия - инструмент манипуляции, как сказал кто-то уже в этой теме до меня.

"Иисусики!" это я обращаюсь к ярым сторонникам бога, оставьте свой "бред" при себе, сделайте вид что не видели данный комментарий адского богохульника.

з.ы дада я попаду в ад траляля итд
з.з.ы все вышенаписанное - имхо.

----------


## wwwww

*Stantz*  живи атеистом-твоё право.

----------


## Stantz

> *Stantz*  живи атеистом-твоё право.


 Безусловно, я просто высказал свое мнение.

----------


## Sad_Soul

*wwwww*
Я не сектант,я сатанист.И я не богохульник.

----------


## Freezer2007

> *wwwww*
> Я не сектант,я сатанист.И я не богохульник.


 ты понял что написал?
Сатанизм - это по своей сути христианская антирелигия все её обряды - это издевательство над христианскими обрядами.
тоесть твое высказывание *_я сатанист.И я не богохульник_*  просто не имеет смысла.
И вопрос. Сатанист по ЛаВею?

----------


## Sad_Soul

*Freezer2007*

Нет,я сатанист в душе,а не богохульник потому,что не оскверняю обряды христиан.Для меня бог мёртв и убили его вы-люди.Теперь единственным богом на земле стал человек.Христиане поклоняются мертвецу.А Шандор Лавей просто безумец,который решил,что понял сущьность бога и лучшим для человека будет принять его антипатию в виде насилия и т.п.

----------


## Sad_Soul

Богохульство-состовное слово.Первая часть-бог,она и так понятна, а вторая-хулить.
По словарю Даля,ХУЛИТЬ кого, что, хуливать - не одобрять, порицать, хаять, порочить, унижать, охуждать, осуждать, обзывать дурным, плохим, негодным.
Разве я порочил или унижал бога?
Я просто сказал,что бог мёртв.
Я не богохульник.

----------


## Fan

*Давным давно научно доказанно, что Иисус не воскрес, а не умирал вообще. Он был снят с креста и выхожен своими последователями, которые смогли его излечить. Это в двух словах.


Религия - это полнейший абсурд всего человечества!!!
И ничего хорошего она людям не несёт.
Начиная от корупции церквей заканчивая инквизициями и разборками мусульман.
Заповеди вроде "не уби" это итак элементарные всем понятные общечеловеческие понятия.*

----------


## Sad_Soul

> н был снят с креста и выхожен своими последователями, которые смогли его излечить.


 Впервые о таком слышу.Можно по подробнее?Хотя бы первоисточники или как друзей звали.
Ты то сам в это веришь?

----------


## Sad_Soul

Один человек мне как то говорил,что там где распяли христа небыло возможности из деревьев делать распятья,поэтому он был убит на столбе.
Это мнение настолько же правдоподобно,как и мнение Fan'a.
Fan,у тебя хоть есть доказательства,что Иисус действительно жил?

----------


## Sad_Soul

Я уже пару месяцев посещаю эту тему и за всё это время понял только одно:Иисус нифига не ответ,а наоборот-огромное множество вопросов.

----------


## Антонина

Охреневаю... двадцать страниц...

Народ, ну кому-то в голову приходило, что во фразе "иисус есть ответ" смысл - слово "ответ", и нет фразы "а вот ты веришь в то, что некоего мужика, сына Божьего, распяли непременно на кресте, непременно на горе Голгофе, где когда-то был сам Адам похоронен"?

Иисус - всего лишь символ. Он есть, потому что мы в нем нуждаемся (говоря "мы", я е имею в виду себя, а имею в виду многих людей). Кто-то захотел, чтобы он был, и за те две тысячи лет, что распространялся Его культ, можно было организовать тысячи Туринских плащаниц и сотни тысяч голгофских крестов/столбов/пещер и пр. Дело же не во внешнем, а в вере.

Если бы я могла верить в Иисуса, то с удовольствием бы верила. Но я слишком воинственная натура, и он мне не нужен такой миролюбивый. С ним общаться я хотела бы, но жить так, как он призывал - не могу. И это ничего, это нормально.

----------


## SamuraiNS

Кто хочет меня сделать, пишите на 752632... У меня есть тысяча и один вопрос к настоящим христианам.

----------


## Висельник

:Big Grin:

----------


## Andrew

> В рот я е..ал вашего Иисуса.
> Знаешь,сколько я так говорил раз?
> Где молния с неба?


 
Оххх зря ты так, уважай пожалуйста чужие религии и не говори плохо на бога. Проявляя неуважение к христианству, ты отталкиваешь меня.
Молния с неба? ХА!
А зачем?
Всё равно ты когда нибудь умрёшь, и я тоже умру...вот тогда, у меня будет больше уверенности, что я попаду в рай и я умру спокойно, а ты будешь умирать со страхом, не зная, что ждёт тебя впереди...

----------


## Висельник

Был не прав.Извините.



> я попаду в рай и я умру спокойно, а ты будешь умирать со страхом, не зная, что ждёт тебя впереди...


 ошибаешься.

----------


## Andrew

> Был не прав.Извините.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				я попаду в рай и я умру спокойно, а ты будешь умирать со страхом, не зная, что ждёт тебя впереди...
> 			
> 		
> ...


 
Послушай, ты ведь попал сюда из за того,  что страдаешь и хочешь совершить СУ. Да? Так вот...религия многим людям помогает пережить все муки и страдания( ну я ещё каббалу изучаю, чтоб легче было жить ). А что помогает тебе? А?!

----------


## Висельник

Мне помогает моя вера,ты прав.Но она необязательно должна быть христианской.

----------


## Sad_Soul

> у меня будет больше уверенности, что я попаду в рай и я умру спокойно


 Почему больше?Только из-за того, что ты веришь в "Бога"? Или потому,что ты соблюдаешь его заветы? Разве Рай настолько прекрасен, что в него все стремятся?
Мне кажется рай это всего лишь воображаемое место,куда убегают люди из реального мира. Они убегают от своих сложностей и проблем,главной из которых является построения рая на земле.Здесь и сейчас. Так почему же вы стремитесь в рай?

----------


## Висельник

*Sad_Soul*,а почему бы и нет?
Правда,на мой взгляд,рай-это не круто.Скучно как-то...

----------


## Sad_Soul

*Висельник*
Если это скучно,то зачем туда стремиться?
Ты ищешь веселья после смерти или получение радости от стремления куда либо попасть после смерти?

----------


## Sad_Soul

Почему человеку мысль, что бог есть создание высшее и находящиеся где-то вне человеческого понимания,но в то же время постоянно вляиющее на него, ближе, чем мысль о том, что человек сам есть бог? Разве не человек властитель своей судьбы? И если "Богом" нам дана свобода, то почему мы не можем её использовать и сделать себя богами, что бы построить рай на земле? Когда же люди поймут, что стремиться к созданию рая в этой жизни гораздо лучше, чем ожидать его после таковой.

----------


## Висельник

*Sad_Soul*,



> Если это скучно,то зачем туда стремиться?


 Блин,чувак,я ж так и сказал "на мой взгляд"...



> человек сам есть бог? Разве не человек властитель своей судьбы? И если "Богом" нам дана свобода, то почему мы не можем её использовать и сделать себя богами, что бы построить рай на земле? Когда же люди поймут, что стремиться к созданию рая в этой жизни гораздо лучше, чем ожидать его после таковой.


 Да я почти в это и верю...Ё-мае,а ты не знаком с идеями сатанизма часом?Что то больно мне знакомы такие слова...

----------


## Sad_Soul

*Висельник*
Сатанизм? Ну что ты.Я просто мирный антихристианин. Раньше мне казалось, что я сатанист, но теперь я понял, что сатанисты это жалкие смертные, которые избрали себе бога ни чем не лучше христианского. Они мнят себя свободными, но являются слугами. И вобще у меня к ним отвращение, потому что "люди", которые ломают кресты и могилы непонятно во имя чего, нормальными даже в моём извращенно-психоделическом понимании быть не могут. Против кого они воюют? Только против мёртвых, так как те им ничего не могут сделать. Они совершенно не борются с пороками христианства на этой земле и наверно совершенно не представляют себе что это такое. Даже библию в руках не держали. Поэтому я к ним не хотел бы относить себя.
Ницше рулез.

----------


## Andrew

> Сообщение от Andrew
> 
>  у меня будет больше уверенности, что я попаду в рай и я умру спокойно
> 
> 
>  Почему больше?Только из-за того, что ты веришь в "Бога"? Или потому,что ты соблюдаешь его заветы? Разве Рай настолько прекрасен, что в него все стремятся?
> Мне кажется рай это всего лишь воображаемое место,куда убегают люди из реального мира. Они убегают от своих сложностей и проблем,главной из которых является построения рая на земле.Здесь и сейчас. Так почему же вы стремитесь в рай?


 А на фиг ты задал этот вопрос если ты атеист а? На этот вопрос есть очень длинный и развёрнутый ответ, и если ты хочешь его получить то просто почитай библию, лично я верующий потомучто я люблю Новый Завет. Все законы и притчи Христа справедливы..и по душе мне...

----------


## Висельник

*Sad_Soul*,я тоже люблю Ницше,а что такое сатанизм,ты не знаешь.
Я вот помню,как была история,что один мужик зарубил топором всех своих соседей,а на суде молился и говорил,что это ему приказывал сделать Иисус.Неужели ты считаешь,что по таким шизикам можно судить о христианстве?
http://www.skeptik.net/religion/satanism/satan.htm
Вот ссылка,почитай.

----------


## Sad_Soul

> А на фиг ты задал этот вопрос если ты атеист а


 Меня просто интересовал ответ.



> Все законы и притчи Христа справедливы


 Да неужели!?После тако мне кажется, что ты не читал новый завет.

Приведу тебе пару примеров:
Матфей гл10 стих 34:37



> Не думайте, что я пришел принести мир на землю;не мир пришёл я принести, но меч;ибо я пришёл разделить человека с отцом ег, и дочь с матерью ее, и невестку со свекровью ее.и враги человеку-домашние
>  его.кто любит отца или мать более, нежели меня, не достоин меня;и кто любит сына или дочь более меня, не достоин меня.


 Разве твои родители бога любят больше чем тебя?Разве ты бога любишь больше чем их?Думаю что нет.О твоих детях наверно рано еще говорить.
Матфей гл15 стих 4



> ибо бог заповедал:"почитай отца и мать"...


 Если ты будешь любить отца и мать своих меньше чем бога, где почтение к ним?Разве не они дали тебе жизнь в этом мире?Разве не они тебя вырастили и помогали тебе?



> и "злословящий отца или мать смертью да умрёт"


 Разве иисус не злословит об отце и матери в Матфей гл10 стих 34:37?
Матфей гл14 стих 47:49


> Еще подобно царство небесное неводу, закинутому в море и захватившему рыб всякого рода, который, когда наполнился вытащили на берег и севши хорошее собрали, а худое выбросили вон.Так будет при кончине века:изыдут ангелы и отделят злых из среды праведных


 отсюда получается, если человек не верит в бога, то он должен гореть в огненной геене?Возникает вопрос:а почему он не верит?
Напрашивается ответ:потому,что богу было так угодно. И что в конц получается? Бог заранее хотел, что бы человек попал в ад? Где же милосердие.А главное, где же свобода воли?
Мне конечно совершенно всё равно как ты отнесешься ко всему этому, с пониманием или порицанием. Я некого против христианства не настраиваю. Я просто хочу что бы человек задумывался о том, что выбирая себе бога он выбирает свою судьбу.

----------


## Andrew

> Сообщение от Andrew
> 
> А на фиг ты задал этот вопрос если ты атеист а
> 
> 
>  Меня просто интересовал ответ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Да я тоже в Библии много косяков обнаружил, но...
Разве Библия учит плохому?

----------


## иртенев

> Оххх зря ты так, уважай пожалуйста чужие религии и не говори плохо на бога. Проявляя неуважение к христианству, *ты отталкиваешь меня*.


 РЖУНИМАГУПАЦТАЛОМ!
Не приведи господи оттолкнуть Андрюшу!.)))))

----------


## иртенев

> В рот я е..ал вашего Иисуса.
> Знаешь,сколько я так говорил раз?
> Где молния с неба?


 Эрик Картмен собственной персоной!!!
Да тут весело!

----------


## иртенев

> Да я тоже в Библии много косяков обнаружил, но...
> Разве Библия учит плохому?


 Если в библии косяки, то тогда в Ницще что?!Паровозы?Дозы?Или водочка с абсентом?
Нет, прелестно все-таки выразился человек, претендующий(судя по высказываниям) на знание библии, на веру в бога...В библии косяки....)))Пипец.

----------


## KnizhNa



----------


## Anubis

Библия (как Новый, так и Втехий завет) писалась в совершенно иное время и в других условиях, по ср.  с нынешней реальностью, поэтому воспринимать рекомендации относительно кошерных продуктов или соблюдения субботнего дня невозмсожно без улыбки, а тот, кто утверждает, будто эта книжица - истина в последней инстанции ..эээ..как бы это помягче...не дал себе труд  ее вдумчиво прочитать, скажем так. Хотя здравые мысли и попадаются.

----------


## Sad_Soul

> Да я тоже в Библии много косяков обнаружил, но...
> 
> Разве Библия учит плохому?


 Это ты считаешь некоторые "странные вещи" всего лишь косяками, но человек,который истинно верит в бога и в то, что там написано будет следовать этим же косякам.
Да, в некоторых моментах библия учит и хорошему. Но думаю, что всему хорошему человек мог бы научиться и без библии. А так присутствие этой книги в нашем мире создаёт некоторые религиозные распри на почве фанатизма.
ИМХО лучше искать бога внутри себя, а не на мёртвых и сухих страницах старых книг.

----------


## Sad_Soul

*Висельник*
Я посмотрел ссылку.И что же я там увидел?Да ничего хорошего.Какая то личность рассуждает о магии,при этом с позиции теоретика даже ни разу не углублявшегося в нее, и иногда переходящего к описанию группы людей, которая входит в его круг знакомых, под гордым названием Сатанисты.
Уважаемы, не стоит верить тому что там написано. Если вы получше поишите информацию на тему сатанизма в бескрайних просторах рунета, то уверен, ваше мнение изменится.
Хотя я не преследую цели поменять ваше мировоззрение на сатанизм.Просто вам самому не интересно узнать правду?Нельзя операться только на ту статью, но можно найти что то еще и сравнить.

----------


## wwwww

Висельник писал(а): 
В рот я е..ал вашего Иисуса. 
Знаешь,сколько я так говорил раз? 
Где молния с неба? 
_____________
   ты примитивно судишь о наказании божьем.А ты не боишься, что однажды гопники тебя в тёмном углу прищучат и сделают с тобой всё,что ты об иисусе написал?

[quote="Sad_Soul"] сделать себя богами, что бы построить рай на земле? 
горстка праведников не сотворит рай на земле..никогда! Рай на земле - утопия.

----------


## wwwww

Скорее всего мы для бога как муравьи.Кого захочет раздавит, кому-то поможет, а за кем-то равнодушно наблюдает и ему пофиг, что с этим человеком произойдёт.Мы точно не знаем есть ли Бог или его нет.По этому лучше не рисковать и верить в него.Иначе он может сделать жизнь нашу невыносимой.
Бесполезно искать ответы на древние вопросы.Мы не найдём истину и не поймём где справедливость.

----------


## Andrew

Как искать бога в себе, учит КАББАЛА... Вообще чем Каббалист отличается от верующего, это тем, что религиозный человек просит бога изменить ему жизнь, чтобы бог решил ему проблемы, излечил от болезней и.т.д..."Просящие же у меня, получат то, что просят"...

А каббалист просит бога изменить не жизнь, а изменить себя.Каббалист просит бога поменять, чтобы он(Каббалист) поменял свои свойства в сторону Творца...

Я вот Христианин-Каббалист...

----------


## Sad_Soul

*wwwww*
Горстка праведников не сотворит рай.Но могли бы и попробовать. А богом сделать себя надо для того, что бы не верить в других богов, лживых богов. Человеку всегда необходимо было во что то верить.Так почему бы ему не поверить в самого себя.

----------


## Andrew

> *wwwww*
> Горстка праведников не сотворит рай.Но могли бы и попробовать. А богом сделать себя надо для того, что бы не верить в других богов, лживых богов. Человеку всегда необходимо было во что то верить.Так почему бы ему не поверить в самого себя.


 
В точку.... вот именню...Творец это неизменное состояние.
В церкви Бога просят помочь, но на самом деле люди должны помогать себе сами...

Что такое молитва в каббале? 



Молитвой называется желание в сердце, возникающее прежде, чем человек начинает думать. 

Если я начинаю думать, что и как сказать, это уже не желание – это ухищрение. Настоящая молитва – это то, что находится в моем сердце, и о чем я сам не догадываюсь до тех пор, пока не начинаю анализировать. Как этого достичь? Мы должны работать над тем, чтобы Высший свет дал нам такое желание. В итоге, моя молитва, мое желание – это результат воздействия свыше. Сам я этим не управляю. 



Вопрос: Имеет ли смысл просить Творца избавить нас от проблем? Или даже не пытаться? 



Как правило, у Творца не просят избавления от страданий, а просят достижения более продвинутых состояний, с приходом которых исчезнет и причина появления страданий. Я нахожусь в некоем состоянии, в соответствии со смыслом которого должен был стремиться вверх. Однако вместо этого я стремился вниз, к каким-то вещам в этом мире – например, насыщал свое эго, вместо того, чтобы выполнять действия, направленные на отдачу. В ответ ко мне приходит сверху несущая страдания сила, соответствующая моему эго. Почувствовав страдания, я анализирую свое состояние и обращаюсь наверх. О чем это обращение? Мы можем просить Творца избавить нас от страданий и сделать так, чтобы нам стало хорошо. Но разве получим мы благо при таком раскладе? Оставшись со своим эго, достойны ли мы блага?! Это идет вразрез с общим замыслом! 

Так о чем же я должен просить, получая болезни, страдания или иные беды? При возникновении таких проблем я должен молить только об одном: дай мне! – это верно, – но дай мне силу отдавать! Отказавшись от своего эго и устремившись к силе отдачи, я нейтрализую причину страданий. 

В мире нет зла. Зло существует лишь для того, чтобы побудить нас к отдаче. Я могу недостаточно жать на газ по разным причинам – из-за своих природных качеств, из-за воспитания или окружения. Если я (с этого мгновения и далее – оставь прошлое) буду максимально использовать все свои данные, все, что заложено во мне, включая свои личные качества и окружение, я перестану вызывать на себя воздействие злых сил. 

Зло равно величине усилий, которые я недодал. Я сам являюсь причиной действия зла. Если я прилагаю для духовного продвижения вместо 50 килограмм лишь 30 килограмм силы продвижения, оставшиеся 20 килограмм вызывают на меня отрицательное воздействие. Однако это не Творец мне их посылает, а сам недостаток усилий, что я недодаю для своего духовного развития, действует таким образом внутри меня. Я будто не покрыл его экраном, и это приносит мне страдания. Иными словами, я ощущаю страдания в своих эгоистических частях. 

Страдания и болезни не приходят сверху. Причиной болезней является то, что в определенных – больных – частях я не подобен природе. Каждая болезнь – это ощущение эго в теле. Самое наглядное выражение такой болезни – рак, который поедает все вокруг, и тем самым губит и себя. Я сам продуцирую болезни и страдания. 

Страдания могут касаться меня одного или проистекать из моих связей со всем миром (ведь мы все связаны вместе) – все зависит от уровня человека. Это непростые расчеты. Однако в любом случае нужно просить не выздоровления, а менять себя и действия, которые привели к болезни. 

Чего добилось человечество, постоянно сосредоточенное лишь на том, что просит: «Дай мне! Почему Ты так поступаешь со мной?»? Разве наступают лучшие времена? Люди просят не о том. 



Вопрос: В чем, конкретно, состоит отличие развития желания к Творцу у верующего и у каббалиста? 



Религиозный человек верит в чудеса. Он верит, что законы законами, но если он очень попросит, они могут измениться. Каббалист знает, что закон есть закон, но если он очень хорошо попросит, то изменится сам. 

Религиозный человек верит, что Творец меняется. Как правило, верующий человек, не меняя себя, о чем-то умоляет Творца. Не меняя себя – вот, в чем точка различия. 

Каббалист знает, что только изменением самого себя он вызовет изменение влияния Творца на себя. Творец неизменен, но для каббалиста Он станет другим. Один и тот же Творец станет другим, поскольку каббалист ощутит Его по-другому, поднимется к Нему, выше. Можно плакать, кричать и молиться, но если человек не меняется, Творец тоже не изменится. 



Вопрос: Как наука каббала связана с религиями? 



Мы говорим об исследовании природы, не имеющем никакого отношения к религии. Мы говорим о том, каким образом исследование природы, производимое такими науками, как физика, химия или биология, может перейти к изучению общей реальности – реальности, подобной той, которую мы открываем (согласно теории относительности Эйнштейна), переходя к бесконечным расстояниям и поднимаясь над временем; реальности, подобной той, которую мы (согласно теории Бора) обнаруживаем, выходя за пределы ощущаемой нами материи, в частицах атома. Какое отношение это имеет к религиям?! Каббала – это наука. 

Наука каббала не имеет никакого отношения к религии, потому что, в конечном итоге, мы должны подняться к существованию в другой реальности, познать природу. 

Высшая сила, охватывающая всю реальность, - одна, и она говорит о любви, соединении и единстве. Все религии говорят именно об этом, ни одна из них не считает по-другому! Только каждая из них передает эту методику на языке, приспособленном к ментальности того или иного народа. В конечном итоге все они говорят об одном и том же. Мы же говорим не о той или иной методике, не о религиях, а о Высшем законе самом по себе. 

Нужно познакомиться с этой наукой и увидеть, о чем именно она говорит. Она как бы противоположна нашей природе, в каббале трактуются понятия, не относящиеся к этому миру, как обрести связь с духовной реальностью. Кроме того, у каждого из нас существуют свои устоявшиеся стереотипы, привычки, различные ментальности, нас разделяют тысячи поколений иного отношения друг к другу. 



Вопрос: Почему разговор с Богом называется молитвой, а разговор Бога с тобой – шизофренией? 



Разница очевидна. Когда человек разговаривает с Творцом, это либо каббалист, который явно постигает это и может проверить, действительно ли он постигает или ему только кажется, либо это просто навязчивые представления. Если же человеку представляется в виде голоса или каких-то образов, что Творец разговаривает с ним, то это, конечно, уже болезнь. Когда Творец предстает человеку, Он предстает в его внутреннем кли, называемом ор хозэр. Представление о Творце не является вещественным или образным – оно образуется в нас в виде качеств. 

Если каббалисты дают описания Творца словами нашего мира, то они при этом используют только язык ветвей, то есть используют подобие – что же в нашем мире как ветвь соответствует тому корню, который они ощущают, но никаких голосов и никаких образов они, конечно же, не наблюдают. 



Вопрос: Можно ли и нужно ли использовать гематрии, брать с собой «Книгу Зоар» на бизнес-встречи? Следует ли рассчитать по гематрии свое имя, номер дома, который собираешься купить? Следует ли носить «Книгу Зоар» с собой, поскольку это приносит удачу? 



Сама постановка вопроса — это идолопоклонство в чистом виде. Любое использование каббалы не ради сближения с Творцом, а для успеха в этом мире совершенно противоположно цели каббалы. Нет большей профанации, нет большего искажения каббалы. И нет большего заблуждения. Такой подход может нанести человеку огромный вред и запутать его на жизненном пути. 



Вопрос: В чем значение амулетов? Какое благословение необходимо произносить при повязывании красной нити? Как следует благословлять воду и воздух, привезенные из Израиля? 



Давайте вначале посмотрим на подобные вопросы в общем, чтобы понять, чем принципиально отличается методика изучения каббалы от любой иной. 

Каббала не обучает человека тому, что происходит в нашем мире, и поэтому она не может применяться с целью лучшего устройства себя в этом мире. Каббала неприменима как средство обогащения, достижения почета, славы, великих успехов в науке, искусстве. Каббала дана нам для того, чтобы вытащить человека из ощущения этого мира в ощущение мира духовного. В этом заключается ее цель. Поэтому все, что человек применяет для успеха в этом мире — не каббала. 

Определение каббалы мы находим в статье «Суть науки каббала» Бааль Сулама, непререкаемого авторитета в каббале: «Наука каббала — это методика раскрытия Творца человеку». 

Каббала есть постижение Творца, постижение Высшего мира, подъем из этого мира и вместе с этим миром к Творцу. Каббала не занимается тем, чтобы притянуть Высший мир в этот и улучшить нашу жизнь в этом мире. 

Естественно, поднимая наш мир к Высшему миру, мы его тем самым одухотворяем, оздоровляем, преобразуем в более совершенный, но это делается именно благодаря усилию по подъему в Высший мир, а не посредством привлечения духовного мира сюда. Это и в принципе невозможно, поскольку наполнение светом можно получить только в подъеме и по мере подъема (АХАП дэ-алия). 

О том, что амулеты и заговоры запрещены, сказано еще АРИ. Ими нельзя пользоваться, потому что этим мы вводим человека в заблуждение. Человеку кажется, что в этих предметах есть какие-то сверх-природные силы, а на самом деле весь эффект основан лишь на психологическом воздействии на человека. 

Человек стремится к чувству безопасности, уверенности. Есть много суеверий вокруг всего, что связано с удачей, где невозможно предсказать результат заранее. В таких случаях человек пользуется любыми методами, чтобы преодолеть свою психологическую неуверенность. Это помогает ему преодолеть тяжесть, и в этом смысле его действия абсолютно оправданы. Однако надо понимать, что силы у человека появляются не от сверхъестественных сил амулета, а от его веры в то, что в амулете есть эта сила. 

Для обычного человека такие действия допустимы, но того, кто желает войти в ощущение Высшего мира, такие действия отвлекают и путают. Подобные действия категорически запрещены каббалистами, поскольку они создают неверное представление о духовном: человек начинает представлять духовный мир в виде тайных сил, в предметах этого мира, в особых связях букв, в кодах и заклинаниях. Мы должны вырасти из этого и понять, что лечит в данном случае чувство уверенности, а не Высшая сила. 

Какое благословение произносить, когда повязываешь красную ниточку? Вы можете сказать, например: «Я желаю, чтобы моя вера в красную ниточку помогла мне психологически преодолеть все невзгоды». Но при этом никак не связывать эту ниточку с Творцом. С Творцом вас может связывать только ваше устремление к уподоблению Ему, а не ваше стремление получше устроится в этом мире, избежать страданий, которые Творец же вам и посылает, чтобы вы не уничтожали их, а из них устремились к Нему. 

Считая, что в нитках, воздухе, земле есть святость, мы низводим духовное до материального уровня — а это-то и называется идолопоклонством. В древности люди поклонялись деревьям, камням, куклам, считая, что в них находятся Божественные силы. 

Для какой-то психологической поддержки человечество создает себе всевозможные ритуалы. Это оправдано, но следует понимать, что это не имеет отношения к духовному, что ни в каких амулетах, камеях, нитках, воздухе, воде нет святости. 

Святость — это Высшее (выше нашего мира) свойство, свойство отдачи. Весь наш мир эгоистичен, и упомянутые методы призваны психологически удовлетворить запросы человека. Духовное — это то, что мы получаем в экран, в отраженный свет, в той мере, в какой уподобляемся духовному своими свойствами. Если мы эгоистически приобретаем амулеты и красные нитки, чтобы получше устроиться в этом мире, мы не можем обрести ничего Высшего, ничего, кроме внутренней эгоистической поддержки. 

Высший мир можно обрести только в результате учебы по оригинальным источникам. Бааль Сулам в «Предисловии к Учению Десяти Сфирот» (пункт 155) пишет, что во время изучения оригинального материала («Книга Зоар» и сочинения АРИ с его комментариями), и, по мере устремления человека к познанию Высшего, на него нисходит свыше свет исправления. Если же человек изучает неоригинальные каббалистические тексты, то никакие праведные намерения не изменят его природу.

----------


## Sad_Soul

> Настоящая молитва – это то, что находится в моем сердце


 Помниться мне, что в новом завете говориться о том, что идёт из сердца. В евангилие от Матфея кажется.
гл15 стих 18



> а исходящее из уст-из сердца исходит,сие оскверняет человека;ибо из сердца исходят злые помыслы,убийства,прелюбодеяния,любодеяния,кражи,лж  есвидетельства,хуления;


 Не могу понять, откуда же должны исходить молитвы, что бы они были чисты для "Бога". Наверно это просто одно большое сумасшествие...

----------


## Sad_Soul

*Andrew*
Уважаемый, неужели вы это всё сами написали?

----------


## Andrew

> *Andrew*
> Уважаемый, неужели вы это всё сами написали?


 
Нет...скопировал... 8) Но ты пожалуйста прочитай внимательно и все вопросы разом отпадут...

----------


## Sad_Soul

*Andrew*
Все вопросы к христианству или к каббале? К ней родимой у меня нет вопросов.

----------


## Andrew

Христианство и Каббала взаимосвязаны...Если ты Каббалист, то ты не нарушишь ни одной заповеди божьей, не потомучто ты боишься наказания, а потомучто тебе будет противно грешить, твоё состояние души...будет противоположно греху...

----------


## wwwww

*Andrew*  пожалуйста хватит про кабалу. Это ужасно скучно и непонятно. неужели ты не видешь,здесь никто не заинтересовался кабалой.Она никому не нужна.

----------


## Andrew

> *Andrew*  пожалуйста хватит про кабалу. Это ужасно скучно и непонятно. неужели ты не видешь,здесь никто не заинтересовался кабалой.Она никому не нужна.


 Это просто очень трудно...

"Она никому не нужна"-эта тема про библию и Иисуса Христа так?
Мы здесь пытаемся найти смысл жизни обратившись в веру так?
Я же просто объясняю вам как можно достичь веры...
У каждого своя религия...Но зачем нужно постоянно молиться, жить в страхе перед богом, если можно исправить себя в сторону бога а? Частичка бога есть в каждом из нас и з за этого мы страдаем...потомучто не знаем как наполнить наши духовные желания. Это как "осёл" стоит на месте и терпит удары и только получив огромное количество этих ударов(200 например) он сдвигается с места...

Если мы будем  молиться и жить праведно только потому, что верим, что попадём в ад или рай мы будем просто верить в и сооблюдать религиозные порядки и законы под действием страха...а это трудный и долгий путь страданий. Не легче ли человеку переменить свои свойства в сторону Творца(Иисуса) - стать таким же добрым и святым в душе? Тогда человек будет понимать всю суть религии...тогда ему будет легче. Ему будет приятно делать богоугодные поступки...

----------


## Sad_Soul

> Если мы будем  молиться и жить праведно только потому, что верим, что попадём в ад или рай мы будем просто верить в и сооблюдать религиозные порядки и законы под действием страха...а это трудный и долгий путь страданий. Не легче ли человеку переменить свои свойства в сторону Творца(Иисуса) - стать таким же добрым и святым в душе? Тогда человек будет понимать всю суть религии...тогда ему будет легче. Ему будет приятно делать богоугодные поступки...


 О чем ты говоришь!? Ты или слеп или глуп. Путь трудностей и страданий из за страха-это путь христиан.Кем был Иисус?Он был мучеником(самоубийцей,по моему мнению). Он умер в боли и страдания и все кто пойдут за ним, примут его участь.Разве это не понятно?Человеку легче не будет, по крайней мере физически если он пойдёт по пути христианства. Но душевной легкости и свободы можно достичь и в других религиях.
Кто хочет страдания телесны, но блага душевные- тот выбирает христианство.Иные ищут другую религию.

----------


## Andrew

То есть мы относимя к Иисусу со страхом? А почему? Ведь Бог это абсолютное ДОБРО. По моему Библия ясно несёт главную мысль:"Чтобы спастись, ты не должен страдать и мучить своё тело физически, чтобы спастись ты должен исполнять заповеди божьи, а мы исполняем их с трудом потому, что в этом мире искушение ОГРОМНО! А к искушению ведёт нас наш эгоизм...легко пройти путь, это не значит пройти его плохо...Моисей например прошел свой путь без пыток и страданий...он просто действовал...Надо не сидеть и страдать моля Бога о прощении и спасении. Надо самим сближаться с богом по свойствам и тогда ты спасешься ибо будешь добр ко всему, что тебя окружает и не нарушишь заповедей божьих...

----------


## Sad_Soul

Лично моя точка зрения:



> То есть мы относимя к Иисусу со страхом


 Не к нему мы относимся со страхом, а он нас пугает, что если мы не будем соблюдать заветы "Бога", то попадём в огненную гиену, где будем мучаться до конца дней человеческого мира. Он нас пугает "Божественными" наказаниями при жизни, в виде болезней и неудач. И весь этот страх в купе с обещаниями, что верующему будет дано всё, заставляет людей верить,тоесть служить,как служат рабы. Ведь иисус назвал людей рабами, по отношению к "Богу". Даже если и бог существовал когда то, даже если он и создал людей, то только для того, что бы потешить свое самолюбие, что бы ему постоянно говорили, что он велик и что бы на него молились, ведь если бы люди перестали в него верить и ему поклоняться, то он бы небыл так велик, каким он себя считает.


> Ведь Бог это абсолютное ДОБРО.


 Найди мне в библии или в любом другом священном писании, что бог добро. Точнее, что он пришел нести добро в мир человеческий. Только я тебе сразу скажу, что не добро в мир он пришел нести, а своей кровью смыть грехи человеческие.
мне за примерами далеко идти не надо Матфей гл10 стих34



> не думайте, что я пришел принести мир на землю;не мир пришел я принести,но меч.


 


> ты спасешься ибо будешь добр ко всему


 А ты добр ко всему или тебя не прельстила мысль о спасении?

----------


## Sad_Soul

Лично моя точка зрения:



> То есть мы относимя к Иисусу со страхом


 Не к нему мы относимся со страхом, а он нас пугает, что если мы не будем соблюдать заветы "Бога", то попадём в огненную гиену, где будем мучаться до конца дней человеческого мира. Он нас пугает "Божественными" наказаниями при жизни, в виде болезней и неудач. И весь этот страх в купе с обещаниями, что верующему будет дано всё, заставляет людей верить,тоесть служить,как служат рабы. Ведь иисус назвал людей рабами, по отношению к "Богу". Даже если и бог существовал когда то, даже если он и создал людей, то только для того, что бы потешить свое самолюбие, что бы ему постоянно говорили, что он велик и что бы на него молились, ведь если бы люди перестали в него верить и ему поклоняться, то он бы небыл так велик, каким он себя считает.


> Ведь Бог это абсолютное ДОБРО.


 Найди мне в библии или в любом другом священном писании, что бог добро. Точнее, что он пришел нести добро в мир человеческий. Только я тебе сразу скажу, что не добро в мир он пришел нести, а своей кровью смыть грехи человеческие.
мне за примерами далеко идти не надо Матфей гл10 стих34



> не думайте, что я пришел принести мир на землю;не мир пришел я принести,но меч.


 


> ты спасешься ибо будешь добр ко всему


 А ты добр ко всему или тебя не прельстила мысль о спасении?

----------


## Sad_Soul

Иисус есть ответ. Но каков вопрос? ВЕРИТЬ В НЕГО ИЛИ НЕ ВЕРИТЬ, кем он являлся,богом или человеком, добром или злом-разве это является вопросом? Нет, я думаю вопросом является то, как можно помочь человеку, который решается на суицид. Ответ является истиной. Следовательно Иисус является истиной. Но как известно, к истине ведут разные дороги. Так почему же мы обсуждаем влияние "Бога", как добра или зла на человека,осуждаем его или привозносим а не то, какие аспекты веры могут помочь человеку не совершать суицид? Мы забыли о проблеме человека. Ведь она не заключается в выборе веры или оспаривании оной, а совершенно в другом. Кто нибудь скажет наконец, как Иисус может помочь человеку, который хочет покончить с жизнью?!
А может быть Иисус и вся его вера не могут помочь самоубийце?

----------


## Andrew

Суть каббалы – в развитии осознания зла 
"Что такое добро и зло" 



Наука каббала – это средство достижения цели творения. Каббала не имеет ни малейшего отношения к комплексу знаний и верований, сформированному человечеством в этом мире. Все прошлые знания, всё, что мы читали и слышали, стоит забыть еще до того, как мы приступаем к изучению каббалы. Начинать обучение следует с «чистого листа». Иначе мы запутаемся, не усвоим правильно определения, и не будем знать, что в действительности имеет в виду каббалист. 

Не просто так эта наука эта называется «скрытой». Раскрыть ее, начать овладевать ею и понимать ее человек может лишь при условии, что вслед за каббалистами будет давать верные определения терминам, суть которых раньше определялась для него другими, не каббалистическими источниками. 

В предисловии к своей основной книге «Учение Десяти Сфирот» Бааль Сулам уделяет несколько слов порядку учебы. Чтобы учеба стала началом пути в духовный мир, человеку нужно освоить правильный подход к ней. Прежде всего, Бааль Сулам рекомендует заучивать наизусть определения. В текстах встречаются слова «свет», «кли», «желание», «религия», «заповеди», «Тора», и человек должен точно знать, что наука каббала подразумевает под этими терминами. Смысл каждого из них отличается от привычного для нас. Наука каббала дает этим понятиям другую трактовку. 

Нужно остерегаться неправильного понимания и представления каббалистических текстов. Иногда требуются годы, чтобы человек начал правильно разбирать тексты и понимать, о чем идет речь в каббале. 

Например, эгоизм творения называется злом, поскольку он противоположен альтруистическому свойству Творца. Каббалисты, постигшие это свойство, утверждают, что к своим творениям Творец относится с абсолютным добром. Мы же воспринимаем эту отдачу (добро) в обратной форме, поскольку наши эгоистические свойства противоположны ей. Это необходимо понять и осознать – тем самым мы реализуем первый этап в продвижении к цели. 

Как можно прийти к выводу, что всё зло кроется в нас самих и что лишь себя мы должны исправлять, чтобы обрести ощущение Высшей реальности? Бааль Сулам говорит, что единственно верным средством является «сущность религии» – наука каббала. Потому мы и занимаемся ею.

----------


## Andrew

Вопрос: Имеет ли смысл просить Творца избавить нас от проблем? Или даже не пытаться? 



Как правило, у Творца не просят избавления от страданий, а просят достижения более продвинутых состояний, с приходом которых исчезнет и причина появления страданий. Я нахожусь в некоем состоянии, в соответствии со смыслом которого должен был стремиться вверх. Однако вместо этого я стремился вниз, к каким-то вещам в этом мире – например, насыщал свое эго, вместо того, чтобы выполнять действия, направленные на отдачу. В ответ ко мне приходит сверху несущая страдания сила, соответствующая моему эго. Почувствовав страдания, я анализирую свое состояние и обращаюсь наверх. О чем это обращение? Мы можем просить Творца избавить нас от страданий и сделать так, чтобы нам стало хорошо. Но разве получим мы благо при таком раскладе? Оставшись со своим эго, достойны ли мы блага?! Это идет вразрез с общим замыслом! 

Так о чем же я должен просить, получая болезни, страдания или иные беды? При возникновении таких проблем я должен молить только об одном: дай мне! – это верно, – но дай мне силу отдавать! Отказавшись от своего эго и устремившись к силе отдачи, я нейтрализую причину страданий. 

В мире нет зла. Зло существует лишь для того, чтобы побудить нас к отдаче. Я могу недостаточно жать на газ по разным причинам – из-за своих природных качеств, из-за воспитания или окружения. Если я (с этого мгновения и далее – оставь прошлое) буду максимально использовать все свои данные, все, что заложено во мне, включая свои личные качества и окружение, я перестану вызывать на себя воздействие злых сил. 

Зло равно величине усилий, которые я недодал. Я сам являюсь причиной действия зла. Если я прилагаю для духовного продвижения вместо 50 килограмм лишь 30 килограмм силы продвижения, оставшиеся 20 килограмм вызывают на меня отрицательное воздействие. Однако это не Творец мне их посылает, а сам недостаток усилий, что я недодаю для своего духовного развития, действует таким образом внутри меня. Я будто не покрыл его экраном, и это приносит мне страдания. Иными словами, я ощущаю страдания в своих эгоистических частях. 

Страдания и болезни не приходят сверху. Причиной болезней является то, что в определенных – больных – частях я не подобен природе. Каждая болезнь – это ощущение эго в теле. Самое наглядное выражение такой болезни – рак, который поедает все вокруг, и тем самым губит и себя. Я сам продуцирую болезни и страдания. 

Страдания могут касаться меня одного или проистекать из моих связей со всем миром (ведь мы все связаны вместе) – все зависит от уровня человека. Это непростые расчеты. Однако в любом случае нужно просить не выздоровления, а менять себя и действия, которые привели к болезни. 

Чего добилось человечество, постоянно сосредоточенное лишь на том, что просит: «Дай мне! Почему Ты так поступаешь со мной?»? Разве наступают лучшие времена? Люди просят не о том. 



Вопрос: В чем, конкретно, состоит отличие развития желания к Творцу у верующего и у каббалиста? 



Религиозный человек верит в чудеса. Он верит, что законы законами, но если он очень попросит, они могут измениться. Каббалист знает, что закон есть закон, но если он очень хорошо попросит, то изменится сам. 

Религиозный человек верит, что Творец меняется. Как правило, верующий человек, не меняя себя, о чем-то умоляет Творца. Не меняя себя – вот, в чем точка различия. 

Каббалист знает, что только изменением самого себя он вызовет изменение влияния Творца на себя. Творец неизменен, но для каббалиста Он станет другим. Один и тот же Творец станет другим, поскольку каббалист ощутит Его по-другому, поднимется к Нему, выше. Можно плакать, кричать и молиться, но если человек не меняется, Творец тоже не изменится. 



Вопрос: Как наука каббала связана с религиями? 



Мы говорим об исследовании природы, не имеющем никакого отношения к религии. Мы говорим о том, каким образом исследование природы, производимое такими науками, как физика, химия или биология, может перейти к изучению общей реальности – реальности, подобной той, которую мы открываем (согласно теории относительности Эйнштейна), переходя к бесконечным расстояниям и поднимаясь над временем; реальности, подобной той, которую мы (согласно теории Бора) обнаруживаем, выходя за пределы ощущаемой нами материи, в частицах атома. Какое отношение это имеет к религиям?! Каббала – это наука. 

Наука каббала не имеет никакого отношения к религии, потому что, в конечном итоге, мы должны подняться к существованию в другой реальности, познать природу. 

Высшая сила, охватывающая всю реальность, - одна, и она говорит о любви, соединении и единстве. Все религии говорят именно об этом, ни одна из них не считает по-другому! Только каждая из них передает эту методику на языке, приспособленном к ментальности того или иного народа. В конечном итоге все они говорят об одном и том же. Мы же говорим не о той или иной методике, не о религиях, а о Высшем законе самом по себе. 

Нужно познакомиться с этой наукой и увидеть, о чем именно она говорит. Она как бы противоположна нашей природе, в каббале трактуются понятия, не относящиеся к этому миру, как обрести связь с духовной реальностью. Кроме того, у каждого из нас существуют свои устоявшиеся стереотипы, привычки, различные ментальности, нас разделяют тысячи поколений иного отношения друг к другу. 



Вопрос: Почему разговор с Богом называется молитвой, а разговор Бога с тобой – шизофренией? 



Разница очевидна. Когда человек разговаривает с Творцом, это либо каббалист, который явно постигает это и может проверить, действительно ли он постигает или ему только кажется, либо это просто навязчивые представления. Если же человеку представляется в виде голоса или каких-то образов, что Творец разговаривает с ним, то это, конечно, уже болезнь. Когда Творец предстает человеку, Он предстает в его внутреннем кли, называемом ор хозэр. Представление о Творце не является вещественным или образным – оно образуется в нас в виде качеств. 

Если каббалисты дают описания Творца словами нашего мира, то они при этом используют только язык ветвей, то есть используют подобие – что же в нашем мире как ветвь соответствует тому корню, который они ощущают, но никаких голосов и никаких образов они, конечно же, не наблюдают. 



Вопрос: Можно ли и нужно ли использовать гематрии, брать с собой «Книгу Зоар» на бизнес-встречи? Следует ли рассчитать по гематрии свое имя, номер дома, который собираешься купить? Следует ли носить «Книгу Зоар» с собой, поскольку это приносит удачу? 



Сама постановка вопроса — это идолопоклонство в чистом виде. Любое использование каббалы не ради сближения с Творцом, а для успеха в этом мире совершенно противоположно цели каббалы. Нет большей профанации, нет большего искажения каббалы. И нет большего заблуждения. Такой подход может нанести человеку огромный вред и запутать его на жизненном пути. 



Вопрос: В чем значение амулетов? Какое благословение необходимо произносить при повязывании красной нити? Как следует благословлять воду и воздух, привезенные из Израиля? 



Давайте вначале посмотрим на подобные вопросы в общем, чтобы понять, чем принципиально отличается методика изучения каббалы от любой иной. 

Каббала не обучает человека тому, что происходит в нашем мире, и поэтому она не может применяться с целью лучшего устройства себя в этом мире. Каббала неприменима как средство обогащения, достижения почета, славы, великих успехов в науке, искусстве. Каббала дана нам для того, чтобы вытащить человека из ощущения этого мира в ощущение мира духовного. В этом заключается ее цель. Поэтому все, что человек применяет для успеха в этом мире — не каббала. 

Определение каббалы мы находим в статье «Суть науки каббала» Бааль Сулама, непререкаемого авторитета в каббале: «Наука каббала — это методика раскрытия Творца человеку». 

Каббала есть постижение Творца, постижение Высшего мира, подъем из этого мира и вместе с этим миром к Творцу. Каббала не занимается тем, чтобы притянуть Высший мир в этот и улучшить нашу жизнь в этом мире. 

Естественно, поднимая наш мир к Высшему миру, мы его тем самым одухотворяем, оздоровляем, преобразуем в более совершенный, но это делается именно благодаря усилию по подъему в Высший мир, а не посредством привлечения духовного мира сюда. Это и в принципе невозможно, поскольку наполнение светом можно получить только в подъеме и по мере подъема (АХАП дэ-алия). 

О том, что амулеты и заговоры запрещены, сказано еще АРИ. Ими нельзя пользоваться, потому что этим мы вводим человека в заблуждение. Человеку кажется, что в этих предметах есть какие-то сверх-природные силы, а на самом деле весь эффект основан лишь на психологическом воздействии на человека. 

Человек стремится к чувству безопасности, уверенности. Есть много суеверий вокруг всего, что связано с удачей, где невозможно предсказать результат заранее. В таких случаях человек пользуется любыми методами, чтобы преодолеть свою психологическую неуверенность. Это помогает ему преодолеть тяжесть, и в этом смысле его действия абсолютно оправданы. Однако надо понимать, что силы у человека появляются не от сверхъестественных сил амулета, а от его веры в то, что в амулете есть эта сила. 

Для обычного человека такие действия допустимы, но того, кто желает войти в ощущение Высшего мира, такие действия отвлекают и путают. Подобные действия категорически запрещены каббалистами, поскольку они создают неверное представление о духовном: человек начинает представлять духовный мир в виде тайных сил, в предметах этого мира, в особых связях букв, в кодах и заклинаниях. Мы должны вырасти из этого и понять, что лечит в данном случае чувство уверенности, а не Высшая сила. 

Какое благословение произносить, когда повязываешь красную ниточку? Вы можете сказать, например: «Я желаю, чтобы моя вера в красную ниточку помогла мне психологически преодолеть все невзгоды». Но при этом никак не связывать эту ниточку с Творцом. С Творцом вас может связывать только ваше устремление к уподоблению Ему, а не ваше стремление получше устроится в этом мире, избежать страданий, которые Творец же вам и посылает, чтобы вы не уничтожали их, а из них устремились к Нему. 

Считая, что в нитках, воздухе, земле есть святость, мы низводим духовное до материального уровня — а это-то и называется идолопоклонством. В древности люди поклонялись деревьям, камням, куклам, считая, что в них находятся Божественные силы. 

Для какой-то психологической поддержки человечество создает себе всевозможные ритуалы. Это оправдано, но следует понимать, что это не имеет отношения к духовному, что ни в каких амулетах, камеях, нитках, воздухе, воде нет святости. 

Святость — это Высшее (выше нашего мира) свойство, свойство отдачи. Весь наш мир эгоистичен, и упомянутые методы призваны психологически удовлетворить запросы человека. Духовное — это то, что мы получаем в экран, в отраженный свет, в той мере, в какой уподобляемся духовному своими свойствами. Если мы эгоистически приобретаем амулеты и красные нитки, чтобы получше устроиться в этом мире, мы не можем обрести ничего Высшего, ничего, кроме внутренней эгоистической поддержки. 

Высший мир можно обрести только в результате учебы по оригинальным источникам. Бааль Сулам в «Предисловии к Учению Десяти Сфирот» (пункт 155) пишет, что во время изучения оригинального материала («Книга Зоар» и сочинения АРИ с его комментариями), и, по мере устремления человека к познанию Высшего, на него нисходит свыше свет исправления. Если же человек изучает неоригинальные каббалистические тексты, то никакие праведные намерения не изменят его природу.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Кто нибудь скажет наконец, как Иисус может помочь человеку, который хочет покончить с жизнью?


 Помогает не собственно И. Христос, а *вера* в него, т.е. убеждённость, что И.Х. спас тебя, греховного, и уготовил рай после смерти. И этот рай тем более гарантирован, чем более страдательна твоя жизнь сейчас.

Так что живи, не убивай себя, ибо жизнь - дар Божий тебе. И жизнь тебе дана на благо, ведь Бог не издевается над чадами своими.

Итак, верь, уверуий: жизнь не бессмысленна. Живи по христовым заповедям. Только так жить правильно, и блага *вечные* тебе воздадутся за 50-70 лет жизни земной _временной_, которую прерывать самовольно нельзя, ибо Богом запрещено.

Вот так И.Христос спасает суидников. Если те _готовы_ спастить...

----------


## Psalm69

а споры все не утихают :Smile:  религиозные фанатики все-таки на редкость отвратительные существа. ну вот не хватает им просто верить (внутри себя) и с упоением грезить о том, что они ИЗБРАННЫЕ бнах, что они спасутся, потому как свечечку вовремя поставили и иконку на кельей повесили, ой ты гой еси... нет, еще всех других кадилом своим тыкнут и упрекнут.
видел недаво передачу культурная революция (с михаилом швыдким), там был спор на тему "атеизм это хорошо или плохо?". атеисты, помимо того что чувствовали себя довольно стеснительно (ну как же бнах, щас модно быть верующим и тыкать едва ли не в рожу своим нательным крестом, к тому же путичка поддерживает), да и вообще в этой передаче выглядели довольно вменяемыми, рассудительными людьми. говорили по делу, и спокойно. религиозные фанатики как всегда брызгали слюной и призывали к анафемем (нет, не сжечь конечно, в завуалированной форме - типа, осудить. запретить. и т.д. а если могли бы - сожгли. на самом деле). в общем, именно воинствующие хритстиане (будучи в большинстве и вообще в ударе) как всегда более походили на "сатанистов", чем атеисты.   :Big Grin:

----------


## wwwww

*Psalm69*  посмеялась от души.Вот так пост у тебя! К чему такая ненависть к христианам? С чего ты взял что все христиане такие забитые, в кельях сидят со свечками? верующие люди абсолютно спокойные и уравновешенные...также образованные и совсем не фанатики.Ты что-то с чем-то спутал, сейчас не царская Россия и не средние века.Христинаских фанатиков давно не существует.

----------


## Висельник

*иртенев*,



> Эрик Картмен собственной персоной!!!


 Нееее,я не жирный...

----------


## Psalm69

*wwwww*
очень даже существуют. после просмотра этой передачи в очередной раз убедился. а то что они не забитые и не темные - ну еще бы! конечно. прочитай внимательнее: сейчас МОДНО быть верующим. они себя комфортно чувствуют, навязывая свою религию (скоро в школах будет обязательным предметом). а на самом деле ни фига не верят. церковь такой же супермаркет, только для души. ой , да уже 100 раз об этом говорили... впрочем, буддизм, как оказалось, не намного лучше. вернее, не сам буддизм, а исповедующие его люди. это я ответственно заявляю после посещения тайланда  :Smile:

----------


## GanibaL

> Ты что-то с чем-то спутал, сейчас не царская Россия и не средние века.Христинаских фанатиков давно не существует.


    Христианские фанатики были, есть, и ещё долго будут

----------


## Freezer2007

> Сообщение от wwwww
> 
> Ты что-то с чем-то спутал, сейчас не царская Россия и не средние века.Христинаских фанатиков давно не существует.
> 
> 
>     Христианские фанатики были, есть, и ещё долго будут


 *GanibaL* полностью согласен, причем современные фанатики намного опасней тех что были раньше.

----------


## wwwww

> GanibaL полностью согласен, причем современные фанатики намного опасней тех что были раньше


  чем опасней? вред что ли причинили кому-то?

----------


## Freezer2007

*wwwww*
Современные фанатики опасны тем что их невозможно отличить от нормальных, пока не будет слишком поздно, 
Раньше(в средневековье) фанатик просто напал бы и замачил, а ща они убивают медленно и мучаца заставляют

----------


## Andrew

Я не понимаю некоторых церковных людей........
Ну вот зашел я например в иконную лавку.......На меня сразу кричат: "Так шапочку снимаем!!! Ты ведь перед иконами стоишь сынок!!!"...

Эээээ....В храме тоже спокойно постоять не дают......Подходят и с обезумевшими глазами говорят: "Шапочку в храме надо снимать!!!"...
Ну......Я уже много раз говорил и ещё раз повторю:"Все церкви, храмы.....и.т.д.....это всё лишнее.....Человек сам должен себя исправлять....ему не должны навязывать...."

Блин мне ща так плохо.....Ну вообщем если я прихожу в обычный храм и задаю вопросы.....то батюшка сразу-же зависает....и молчит.... :shock: 

А в духовную семинарию зашел....пару вопросов задал....там самому умному святому монаху......он со всеми моими утверждениями соглашался...........а потом..., когда я сказал, что Каббала которую я изучаю не противоречит религии.....он так скажем: "Взбесился"....  :Frown:

----------


## Freezer2007

*Andrew*
я тож, меня єт так напрягает, я уважаю свободу воли, А в церкви ваще стараюсь не заходить, меня от ладана плохо становится, и попам иль как их там ненравятся мои глаза, они очень зелёные.

----------


## Andrew

А я вообще не понимаю....зачем заходить в церковь и молиться? Ведь это всё можно делать дома....А причащение....это ваще непонятно....то есть причащение отпускает все грехи......так давайте все блин будем грешить, а потом причащаться...и таким образом спасемся чтоли?

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Храм, церковь это все дом Божий. Когда ты приходишь домой или в другое помещение снимаешь ведь шапку. А поведение служителей тоже неверно. Только в церкви можно ощутить полную духовную силу, хотя я там сам был всего один раз.   :Big Grin:  
На счет каббалы они бесятся потому что сами ее толком не знают, а протеворечят потому что уверены в своем правом деле так же как и я в том, что земля круглая. Им это так плотно вдолбили в головы, что они уже ничего нового в жизни позновать не хотят.

----------


## Andrew

"Когда ты приходишь домой или в другое помещение снимаешь ведь шапку"

НЕТ! НЕ СНИМАЮ!


 "А поведение служителей тоже неверно."

НЕВЕРНО?!  :evil:  Да я на днях......меня просто вот, на днях прогнали из церкви......просто сказали: "ИДИ ОТСЮДА"!....Правда это сказал не батюшка, а бабушка в черных одеждах......и сказала она это не когда я спрашивал про Каббалу, я это дело уже прекратил....Меня выгнали, когда я спрашивал: "А как появился змий в Раю"?
А когда меня прогнали, всем окружающим людям, было на это просто насрать....Они все улыбались и подходили к этой бабушке за советом.....ПРЕДСТАВЛЯЕТЕ?! Им совет она дает, а мне НЕТ! Я ЧО САТАНА ЧТОЛЬ?!!!!!!!


"Только в церкви можно ощутить полную духовную силу"

Когда вокруг стоят иконкы.....ну и пахнет.....чем-то непонятным......
Какая сила? Я ничё не ощущаю.....НИЧЕГО!
Единственное, что немного успокаивает, это когда я захожу  в дальний угол, где стоит большое распятие Иисуса Христа...Однако тут-же начинает пробирать раздражение, от того, что Иисусу на кресте....Ну почему церковь, всегда изображает его распятого?! Он ведь уже давно воскрес......Почему церковь не изображает его воскресение?!!!!!! .....И ещё батюшка стоит где-нибудь и со скоростью света читает молитвы....он это делает очень невпопад......................

"а протеворечят потому что уверены в своем правом деле"

Если они уверены, если они знают, почему тогда они не могут ответить на мои вопросы?! ОНИ ВЕДЬ ЗНАЮТ!!! АГА! Не могут ответить на очень многие мои вопросы! Ответили где-то на парочку и то в таком духе: "Ну вот Господь......господь.... да сынок..."...
Они даже не могут ответить мне, зачем мы все проходим жизненный цикл...просто начинают втирать: " Ну вот, Иисус нес крест и мы должны нести свой крест...."...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> НЕВЕРНО?!  Да я на днях......меня просто вот, на днях прогнали из церкви......просто сказали: "ИДИ ОТСЮДА"!....Правда это сказал не батюшка, а бабушка в черных одеждах......и сказала она это не когда я спрашивал про Каббалу, я это дело уже прекратил....Меня выгнали, когда я спрашивал: "А как появился змий в Раю"? 
> А когда меня прогнали, всем окружающим людям, было на это просто насрать....Они все улыбались и подходили к этой бабушке за советом.....ПРЕДСТАВЛЯЕТЕ?! Им совет она дает, а мне НЕТ! Я ЧО САТАНА ЧТОЛЬ?!!!!!!!


 Это уже религиозные фанатики.



> Если они уверены, если они знают, почему тогда они не могут ответить на мои вопросы?! ОНИ ВЕДЬ ЗНАЮТ!!! АГА! Не могут ответить на очень многие мои вопросы! Ответили где-то на парочку и то в таком духе: "Ну вот Господь......господь.... да сынок..."... 
> Они даже не могут ответить мне, зачем мы все проходим жизненный цикл...просто начинают втирать: " Ну вот, Иисус нес крест и мы должны нести свой крест...."...


 Вот такие они есть, мало кто действительно разбирается в своей вере, они просто живут со соей верой и счастливы. Даже если ты им докажешь что Бога нет, то они лучше все равно останутся с верой, чем без нее. Я удивляюсь, ведь они даже ничего не хотят позновать нового. Боятся что ли? Вообщем я вообще решил не спорить с ними на божественные темы.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Знаете, заметила странную (а может и нет) особенность (и относится не только к церкви): люди, по одному поступку, порой и слову, склоны судить о всем в целом. Это меня действительно поражает...

----------


## Anubis

К сожалению, основная масса посетителей храмов - народец темный и думать не привыкший, действуют п определенным лекалам, пограммам: поставил свечку, пробубнил молитву, осенил себя трехперстным крестным знаменм и считают,  что они весьма высокодуховные личности))) Думать нелинейно они просто не умеют, "приказы не обсуждаются"))) Но все же есть и иные люди - пытающиеся найти в вере некую точку опору, сознающие , что многое из описанного в библейских текстах метафоры и видящие в религии преде всего этико-философскую концепцию, а в сакральных ритуалах - источник внутренней силы.  Почитайте того же Меня, Флоренского итп. - неглупые в общем-то люди, высказывающие достаточно интересные мысли. В принципе, христианский религиозный образ мысли - для многих выход. Мне он не нравицца в силу прродного скептицизма (и нелюбви к евреям и еврейской мифологии  :Big Grin:  )  +  значительной доли независимости в характере, не хочется свой разум втискивать в некоторые рамки. Но это не значит,  что то же самое справедливо  для всех.

----------


## NORDmen

> Мне он не нравицца в силу прродного скептицизма (*и нелюбви к евреям и еврейской мифологии* Very Happy )


 +1. я тоже не могу понять как религия рабов, евреев, может быть национальной религией у других. исконная религия славян это язычество =)

причем точно о происхождении религии ничего нельзя сказать уже, все столько раз пересказывалось и переписывалось что истину уже никто не узнает, да ее и нет.

не нравится почему говорят раб божий. почему раб? не хочу быть рабом  и принадлежать кому-то.
смотря на религиозных людей хочется их убить чтобы избавить от страданий ))) хотя когда они собираются в кучки, они сами кого хочешь убьют, затопчут лишь бы попасть к какой-нить святыне и т.п.

бога нет. есть надежды тех у кого не все получается, необходимость идеологии для сплочения людей в государстве, выработки норм морали и т.п.

выбираю сатанизм короче =)

----------


## sopiens_SME

> выбираю сатанизм короче =)


 Если бы Вы выбрали атеизм, я бы понял. Но сатанизм? Чем отличается по-вашему вера в Бога и сатану?

----------


## NORDmen

не верю ни в бога ни в сатану... человек это одновременно свой бог и сатана, вся жизнь это борьба с собой, со своими слабостями и т.п.
атеизм это пофигизм отчасти, меня же такое не устраивает... в сатанизме есть своя привлекательность, источники силы (в ненависти к христианскому образу жизни? в несогласии с рабскими христианскими догмами? в констатации хищной природы человека?). хотя конечно все это херня по большому счету. надо лишь взять там только что, что нравится тебе. это как готика - для каждого она своя.
имхо тру сатанист не должен верить никому, в том числе сатанизму, т.к. вера это подчинение =)

хочется не то чтобы верить во что-то, в какую-то религию... а просто соглашаться и следовать некоторым аспектам какой-то идеологии...
т.к. единственно верный путь - свой. я выбираю кое-что из сатанизма, кое-что из язычества, но христианство/христиане меня отталкивает абсолютно.

----------


## sopiens_SME

> не верю ни в бога ни в сатану...  в сатанизме есть своя привлекательность, источники силы... имхо тру сатанист не должен верить никому, в том числе сатанизму... хочется не то чтобы верить во что-то, в какую-то религию... а просто соглашаться и следовать некоторым аспектам какой-то идеологии...
> т.к. единственно верный путь - свой. я выбираю кое-что из сатанизма, кое-что из язычества, но христианство/христиане меня отталкивает абсолютно.


 Простите, но не стыкуется. Хотя, с другой стороны, каждый волен сам строить свой храм.

----------


## NORDmen

да и пусть, если не состыкуется. доказывать что-то и строить красивые догмы не собирался =)
сатанизм это бог в себе. отрицание всех устаревших норм, проверка их, уничтожение идолов, торжество разумного. много похожего можно найти у ницще.

----------


## sopiens_SME

> да и пусть, если не состыкуется. доказывать что-то и строить красивые догмы не собирался =)
> сатанизм это бог в себе. отрицание всех устаревших норм, проверка их, уничтожение идолов, торжество разумного. много похожего можно найти у ницще.


 Ну чем не догматы христианства?

----------


## sopiens_SME

> разжуй. что-то не понял.


 Вот например.



> отрицание всех устаревших норм, проверка их, уничтожение идолов, торжество разумного

----------


## NORDmen

да ладно, ну а разве не устаревшей нормой считать ответ добром на зло, смиренность и т.п.?
разве в христианстве нет принципа ВЕРЫ, чтобы не было? а если что-то не так, значит плохо веришь ))))
апокалипсис и т.п., рай и ад - разве это не бред? 
христиане вообще не любят рассуждать о боге, любое обсуждение несостоятельности христианства называют богохульством! 
разве бог, церковь  и их святыни не есть идолы? 
зачем превращать в религию, в непоколебимую с точки веры христиан, простое&примитивное понимание мира вместе с надуманными и неисполняемыми нормами морали?

----------


## sopiens_SME

> выбираю сатанизм короче =)


 


> не верю ни в бога ни в сатану


 Я не хочу Вас ни в чем убеждать и ни за что агитировать. Просто мне непонятна смысловая связь этих двух ваших высказываний.

----------


## NoNaMe

Milchar(основатель сайта о ЛаВеевском сатанизме) писал: "Сатанизм — это не религия, поскольку в нем отсутствует вера. Скорее, это определенный жизненный путь, образ жизни."

Вот так вот и живем в этом безумном мире. Даже сатанисты не верящие в сатану попадаются.

----------


## NORDmen

поговорил со знакомыми которых считаю сотониздами, поспрашивал на форуме.
вот что получается:
есть антихристианство. сам сотонизм рассматривается как позерство - если принимать его всерьез и целиком то тогда надо пить кровь младенцев, жечь церкви, короче нет настоящих сотониздов =) кроме бурзума =)
философия, идеология сотонизма существуют. можно их придерживаться, но это не означает что человек сатанист. скорее философ.

сатаны нет, это как вера в бога, или санта клауса. поэтому я и пишу что не верю ни в богу ни в сатану, но придерживаюсь сатанизма как идеологии/философии.

----------


## Freezer2007

НОРД, а в Деда Мороза или Санту веришь?
предлагаю создать новую религию- СаНтанизм или Дед Морозовство

----------


## Anubis

Сатана, в данном случае, - скорее метафора, условное обозначение некоторой совокупности сил и некоторой совокупности стремлений в человеке. Во всяком случае, я это понял примерно так.

----------


## wwwww

А я вот тут подумала на досуге.Может Иисус и есть, мы молимся, просим его... но явно не слышим, не воспринимаем то что он нам "отвечает". Поэтому все ЕГО попытки достучаться до нас бесполезны.Так же как и наши. Ничего нельзя изменить.Это от нас не зависит.

----------


## нетуменяника

Я увлекался этим бородатым евреем одно время и он мне не помог. А прочтя библию я перестал быть христианином (такая чушь..) Проповедники, шо делать?

Кстати, насчет Сатаны там походу сильно преувеличено апостолами. Вроде еше даже спорят, что имелось ввиду под антихристом, например какой то жестокий римский император или метеорит, который упадет на землю. 

Секта это, одно слово. И зачем этому еврею было воскрешать мертвых (якобы?) Ведь этот мир-грязь и тлен, тюрьма, а он возвращал получивших свободы в их оковы и сам в них вернулся, когда воскрес! Где логика?

Религия нужна для управления обществом, сознанием. Человек-биоробот. Одним биороботам напели: (проповедническим тоном  :Smile:  ): "Ииииииисууу--сс восскреееессс!!!, Другим: "Аллах Акбар!" и понеслась, давай резать друг друга.

Да и не только религия. Если взглянуть со стороны, все мысли людей, все это "общественное мнение" навязано власть имущими извне. Как им выгодно, так бараны "и думают". Вчера строили комунизм, сегодня уже другая пластинка заиграла, бараны важно кивают: они думают, общество считает! твою мать...

----------


## Sad_Soul

Люди, которые пьют кровь и приносят в жертву младенцев не сатанисты, а дьяволопоклонники.
 Сатанистом является человек, который в большей степени следует законам,которые он сам для себя ставит. Для сатанизма сатана является только абстрактным существом. Ими более легко и материально понимается тьма и зло,нежели сатана. И то, тьма и зло не всегда, а только если их поступтки так рассматриваются людьми. Слово Антихрист в христианстве является саном, а не именем. Сатана в христианстве является собирательным образом, это человек который соединяет в себе все злые и негативные качества. В принципе его нельзя назвать символом поклонения сатанистов, как думают многие люди. 
В заключении.
Не обязательно выбирать крайности "христианство" или "сатанизм", можно жить правилами по середине. И это действительно может помочь человеку, так как суицид назревает в голлове у человека из-за того, что он не доволен своей жизнью, а если он будет соблюдать только те правила,которые ему приносят удовольствия,не важно будет это поклонение какому либо богу или обычное нарушение моральных правил общества,то,я думаю, количество самоубийств умегьшится,хотя бы немного

----------


## Andrew

Хм...я тут подумал и решил...Вернее пришел к следующему выводу о религии:

Я не могу понять одного...Христианство например говорит:
"Любите Бога больше матери и отца своего"...
Но любить можно только равного себе....Мы не можем искренне полюбить того, кто выше,сильнее,величественнее нас...

Если тот, кто любит, равен мне, то я понимаю его. Он такой же, как я, он захотел мне сделать приятное - и я захотел сделать ему приятное. Мы подобны, мы быстро и легко понимаем друг друга.
   А если Он очень велик и я получаю от Него любовь, то мне крайне сложно: кто Он, что Он, почему Он вообще что-то хочет от меня...Если любящий меня, слишком велик, несоразмерен мне, то я не могу принять его любовь, я её не оцениваю. Это уже проблема...

Однако христиане ходят в храмы, бьют себя в грудь, рвут на себе одежды...и.т.д...и всё для веры....Но разве это любовь к Богу? Нет...Может ты и считаешь, что ты любишь Бога, но ты сам не ощущаешь его любви...А разве Богу надо чтобы ему поклонялись, ставили свечи и.т.д.? Если вы считаете что да, то скажите мне плиз почему? 

Ещё одного я не могу понять....Религия считает, что Бог меняет своё отношение к тому, кто молится, ставит свечи, совершает особые ритуалы....и.т.д...дабы этим задабривая Бога....Разве это так? Странно...то есть по мнению религии, Бог меняет отношение к человеку? То есть Бог может не любить кого то?Хм странно....Это противоречит тому, что религия считает, что Бог любит ВСЁ...

И ещё вопрос к религиозным людям, которые хорошо читали Библию:

"Как в Раю мог появиться Змей Искуситель? Как мог Бог(абсолютное добро и любовь) создать Зло?"


И кстати был случай, от которого я полностью потерял доверие к христианству и разочаровался в нем...Когда я ходил в церковь(раньше), я ходил туда с одной целью - задавать вопросы...

И всегда задавал вопросы по Ветхому Завету, так как начал я с него...
И знаете что мне сказал батюшка? А сказал он следующее:

"Мы не живем по Ветхому Завету, мы принимаем во внимание только Новый Завет, не стоит читать Ветхий Завет...Лучше читай Ветхий"...

Вот так то, мне священники говорят, чтобы я не разбирался в том, во что я верю.......Ну и как это понимать?

----------


## Andrew

"Мы не живем по Ветхому Завету, мы принимаем во внимание только Новый Завет, не стоит читать Ветхий Завет...Лучше читай Новый"... 

Ссори,опечатка...

----------


## Anubis

> И ещё вопрос к религиозным людям, которые хорошо читали Библию:
> 
> "Как в Раю мог появиться Змей Искуситель? Как мог Бог(абсолютное добро и любовь) создать Зло?"


 Ну я хоь и атеист, но могу сказать, что это сделано для контраста и альтернативы, постулируется, что свобода воли  - одно из главных свойств человека, в отличие от животного, которое живет по жестким инстинктивным программам. Тем самым, дав тебе возможность нравственного выбора, Бог как бы подчеркивает ценность добра, поскольку не будт Зла ,ты бы  Добро и не оценил - подобно тому как сложно оценить белизну, если нет черноты, здоровье, если не знал болезней и так далее. Другой вопрос, что по идее если я создан Богом свободным, то по идее любое проявление моей свободы воли должно быть ему угодно, в противном случае он бы воспользовавшись своими "неограиченными полномочиями" его бы пресек, не так ли? Следовательно, как грех, так и добродетель имеют равную цену и жизнь тем более полно прожита, чем больше ты нагрешил и сделал доба, иначе неинтересно)))

----------


## нетуменяника

Лучше верить в некую высшую силу, разум, провидение, законы жизни. А в бородатого еврея...

А хотите я вам Самый Новый Завет напишу? Из которого станет понятен истинный смысл христианства, а так же то, что ваш истинный бог, это я  :Smile:   Долждались христьяне !!! :Big Grin:   Вот и я на землюшку нашу горемычную спустилси.

----------


## alexrogan

> А хотите я вам Самый Новый Завет напишу?


 Тут главное не кто и как напишет, а кто и как пропиарит )

----------


## 2 day

иисус есть ответ! ну вот, опять. какой он ответ?   :Smile:  

он здох ради прощения грехов. если он мог действительно творить чудеса, то можно сказать, что он сотворил суицид! при его то способностях, умереть от руки "рабов божьих". это как работник зоопарка погибнет, от нападения саблезубых черепашек. огромный вклад в жизни черепашек!!! они оценили и сделали его богом(сыном бога). 
иисус есть ответ! а вы сами подумайте какой он прекрасный ответ :twisted:

----------


## buster777

Давайте я сдохну за ваши грехи , а вы организуете новую секту??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

я уже в секте, мне нравится!, короче, если кому интересно вступайте в КЛЕНОВЫЙ МИРОВОЙ ПОРЯДОК

----------


## buster777

У меня долго было желание пойти на собрание какой-то секты и перерезать себе горло прямо у них в гостях.. потом подумал : "зачем делать людям зло?" ...Большинство адептов сект могут быть склонны к суициду..ИМХО

----------


## Леся

А что означает в твоем представлении " чем хуже ты живешь здесь"?  То, что что хочешь, то и делаешь? Хочешь - живи во лжи, кради, убивай не имей никаких нравственных ценностей? Это означает жить лучше?

----------


## Гражданин

я сейчас не буду говрить моё мнение, есть ли Бог или его не сущетсвует, про вселенским разум и т.п. Скажу лишь, что изучал когда-то статьи сатанинских направлений(хочу отметить, что они скорее являлись философскими течениями, нежели религиозными по большей части) .в частности так называемого светлого сатанизма, так вот, там разобраны религиозные писания подробно, в частности иудейские и христианские, многое из того что там написано опровергается, ставится под сомнение и выдвигаются альтернативыне версии истолкования.
Кончено христианство учит жить праведно с моральной точки зрения, но опять таки мораль-понятие относительное...

----------


## Леся

Вложив в человека зло и добро, Бог дал ему самое глпвное - право выбора. Ты волен выбрать быть тебе подонком и негодяем, обычнвм ничем не примечательным обывателем или Светлым. Что касается вопроса "зачем Иисус вообще появился на земле и в чем была его миссия" советую прочитать "Розу мира" Даниила Андреева. Там есть все ответы на все ваши вопросы.

----------


## GanibaL

Чушь всё это..

----------


## Красный_Кот

Вот что меня всегда смешило так это бибоия и христьянство - если капнуть то что мы увидим? Христьянство сделало из гордых людей - рабов. И что самое интересное - заповеди "не убивай", не "укради" да и вообще указания жить "для других" выполняется церквью странно.

1) 300 Лет живьем сжигали на кострах людей, пытали, убивали и все лепетали свое "не убий"

2) "Не укради" как много смысла в этом слове. Напрямую конечно церковь не крала. Но с другой стороны получить свой кусок пирога всегда старалась(крестовые походы, десятина и т.п.). Да еще и налоги не платит.

3) "Живи для других" ну такой заповеди конечно нет, но в целом библия именно на это и намекает. И что то не видно что церковь что то делает для общества - посмотреть достаточно как обставленны церкви что бы понять - живут они только для себя. Впрочем их не в чем винить - ведь цель любой религии - найти лохов таких, что сами добровольно будут нести деньги да еще и благодарить за это и улыбаться)

----------


## Леся

> Вот что меня всегда смешило так это бибоия и христьянство - если капнуть то что мы увидим? Христьянство сделало из гордых людей - рабов. И что самое интересное - заповеди "не убивай", не "укради" да и вообще указания жить "для других" выполняется церквью странно.
> 
> 1) 300 Лет живьем сжигали на кострах людей, пытали, убивали и все лепетали свое "не убий"
> 
> 2) "Не укради" как много смысла в этом слове. Напрямую конечно церковь не крала. Но с другой стороны получить свой кусок пирога всегда старалась(крестовые походы, десятина и т.п.). Да еще и налоги не платит.
> 
> 3) "Живи для других" ну такой заповеди конечно нет, но в целом библия именно на это и намекает. И что то не видно что церковь что то делает для общества - посмотреть достаточно как обставленны церкви что бы понять - живут они только для себя. Впрочем их не в чем винить - ведь цель любой религии - найти лохов таких, что сами добровольно будут нести деньги да еще и благодарить за это и улыбаться)


 Не надо смешивать понятия "Учение" Иисуса или других пророков и сам институт церкви, который, как Вы правильно отметили успел за время своего существования "наломать дров". А само учение того же христианста или, скажем, буддизма по определению не может сделать из человека раба. Предполагаю, что Вы невнимательно знакомы с их постулатами. С уважением!

----------


## Красный_Кот

> Не надо смешивать понятия "Учение" Иисуса или других пророков и сам институт церкви, который, как Вы правильно отметили успел за время своего существования "наломать дров". А само учение того же христианста или, скажем, буддизма по определению не может сделать из человека раба. Предполагаю, что Вы невнимательно знакомы с их постулатами. С уважением!


 ну... учение "подставь другую щеку" превратило бы общество либо в рабов либо в мазахистов

----------


## volnapozitiva

Леся право выбора это иллюзия
Религия это инструмент, который эксплуатирует данное при рождении человеку чуство веры, чтобы направить его  действия в нужное (комуто) русло. Например смертники верят что если они заберут с собой пол сотни неверных они попадут в рай.

----------


## Красный_Кот

> Леся право выбора это иллюзия
> Религия это инструмент, который эксплуатирует данное при рождении человеку чуство веры, чтобы направить его  действия в нужное (комуто) русло. Например смертники верят что если они заберут с собой пол сотни неверных они попадут в рай.


 Право выбора есть всегда. Жить или не жить решать только нам. Кому не нравится что то - тот может все сам изменить. Было бы желание...

----------


## Деметра

> Леся право выбора это иллюзия
> Религия это инструмент, который эксплуатирует данное при рождении человеку чуство веры, чтобы направить его  действия в нужное (комуто) русло. Например смертники верят что если они заберут с собой пол сотни неверных они попадут в рай.


 Леся абсолютно права. Людям дано Свыше право выбора . Вы сами строите свою жизнь. Именно Вы делаете свой выбор: оставаться на животном уровне развития, удовлетворяя свои эгоистические потребности: сыто поесть, хорошо поспать,  секс ,  стремление к материальным благам и т .д( потребительское отношение ко всему- так живет подавляющее большинство  человечества ) .Или же развиваться духовно ,стремиться стать лучше и чище. Прожить каждый день с пользой и разумно . 
Вы решаете какую профессию выбрать, вы сами выбираете себе друзей. Вы решаете: создавать ли Вам в будущем семью , дать жизнь новым душам в этом мире , или нет.  Абсолютно все в Ваших руках .
 И религия здесь вовсе не при чем.   В человеке изначально заложены добро и зло, и он сам делает выбор и несет ответственность за этот выбор. Если он не стремится преодолеть в себе низкие чувства и мысли, то сам оказывается в их власти, и тогда они управляют им, определяют его поведение, его поступки.

----------


## Деметра

> ну... учение "подставь другую щеку" превратило бы общество либо в рабов либо в мазахистов


 Если бы Христос вернулся сегодня ,он наверняка пришел бы в ужас оттого ,как извратили  его учение.  
Слова  Христа ''кто ударит тебя в правую щеку твою, обрати к нему и другую'' в образной форме выражают заповедь: на зло отвечать не злом, а добром. Иисус - душа весьма просветленная, познавшая Бога, ведал о причино- следственных законах кармы ,и знал, какими последствиями  обернутся для  души каждого человека  всплески гнева, ненависти и злобы. Увы, пришел он преподать высшую мудрость к абсолютно  неподготовленному обществу, в котором отсутствовали  морально- духовные ценности,  где люди деградировали до уровня животных . Библия говорит:"Не убий". Но кого нужно учить тому, чтобы он не убивал? Толькo убийцу. Иисус пропoведовал только три года, после чего егo распяли. Что говорить о прoстом народе, если один из егo лучших учеников продал его за 30 серебряных монет, а другой отрицал, что вообще с ним знакoм!  
Прорoку Мухаммеду пришлoсь передавать послание Корана полностью деградировавшим людям. В одной из  Сур Корана, например, говорится: "Запретны вам в качестве жен ваши матери, дочери, сестры...." . Если бы Мухаммед говорил о том же цивилизoванным людям, это наставление былo бы излишним. Мухаммед , избранный быть прорoком, проповедoвал извращенным племенам кочевников, для котoрых такие отнoшения были обычным делом. 
В принципе, современное общество не слишком- то и продвинулось .От  совершения греха его удерживает не внутренние установки совести ,а страх понести наказание в соответствии с законом  .

----------


## Леся

> ну... учение "подставь другую щеку" превратило бы общество либо в рабов либо в мазахистов


 Не надо буквально понимать то, что написано в Библии. Все фразы там имеют несколько иное, я бы даже сказала "зашифрованное" значение. В частности " подставь другую щеку" - значит, что не отвечай злом на зло, так как эта цепочка будет бесконечна и приведет в тупик. Это значит - имей мужество остановить зло, т.е., буквально, простить. Другая фраза из Библии " Мне отмщение и аз воздам" является продолжением этой мысли. Вы задумывались над тем, что это значит?

----------


## Красный_Кот

> Не надо буквально понимать то, что написано в Библии. Все фразы там имеют несколько иное, я бы даже сказала "зашифрованное" значение. В частности " подставь другую щеку" - значит, что не отвечай злом на зло, так как эта цепочка будет бесконечна и приведет в тупик. Это значит - имей мужество остановить зло, т.е., буквально, простить. Другая фраза из Библии " Мне отмщение и аз воздам" является продолжением этой мысли. Вы задумывались над тем, что это значит?


 Ага, а "не убий ближнего своего" можно расшифровать как "не убийвай только тех кто является твоим родственником, остальных можно". Любые слова можно подставить под свои интересы и найти лохов что поверят каждому слову. Имено так и готовят террористов-смертников

----------


## stre10k

по такой логике можно пальнуть из Москвы по Владивостоку!

----------


## Psalm69

я недавно побывал в Тайланде и Лаосе, и теперь мне вообще смешно слышать про Иисуса.
Конфуций и Будда - вот наш ответ западным ценностям ))) хыхы

----------


## Красный_Кот

> по такой логике можно пальнуть из Москвы по Владивостоку!


 По такой логике США атаковали Иран) и вообще все войны по такому принципу

----------


## Леся

> Ага, а "не убий ближнего своего" можно расшифровать как "не убийвай только тех кто является твоим родственником, остальных можно". Любые слова можно подставить под свои интересы и найти лохов что поверят каждому слову. Имено так и готовят террористов-смертников


 Ближними являются по учению Христа не только родственники, но и все люди вообще. А чтобы не быть лохом, надо стремиться узнавать что-то новое, читать, анализировать, и , вообще, иметь прежде всего мужество иметь свое собственное мнение.

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> Леся абсолютно права. Людям дано Свыше право выбора . Вы сами строите свою жизнь. Именно Вы делаете свой выбор: оставаться на животном уровне развития, удовлетворяя свои эгоистические потребности: сыто поесть, хорошо поспать,  секс ,  стремление к материальным благам и т .д( потребительское отношение ко всему- так живет подавляющее большинство  человечества ) .


 Право выбора? Я не фаталист, но все же если присмотреться к себе, к другим людям, крепко подумать о жизни и устройстве предметов и явлений в этом мире, становится очевидно что это самое "право выбора" скорее ограничено, а в некоторых случаях и вовсе отобрано "свыше" нежели дано. Да и есть ли это самое "выше"?
     Рассуждая о выборе вы говорите так, как будто все люди от рождения равны...но это ведь не так.
       Вы говорите о том что есть выбор удовлетворять только свои животные, материальные потребности(поесть поспать) или стремиться к так называемым "духовным" и интеллектуальным благам.  Но ведь уровень интеллекта и потенциал
 развития ограничены генетически и передаются по наследству. Если человек
 родился тупицей и умеет только пищу в дерьмо превращать и воздух в углекислый газ, где в этом его выбор? Он не создавал самого себя - это сделали как вы говорите "свыше". Даже за такие черты характера как альтруизм и эгоизм отвечают гены. Я уже не говорю про различные врожденные криминальные наклонности у маньяков и тому подобных индивидов. Что и это тоже "свыше"??   А теперь прибавте  к этому воспитание, социальную обстановку и другие обстоятельства и получится что коэффициент влияния человека на свою судьбу от силы 15-20%.....Вот вам и "право выбора данное свыше".

----------


## Леся

> Право выбора? Я не фаталист, но все же если присмотреться к себе, к другим людям, крепко подумать о жизни и устройстве предметов и явлений в этом мире, становится очевидно что это самое "право выбора" скорее ограничено, а в некоторых случаях и вовсе отобрано "свыше" нежели дано. Да и есть ли это самое "выше"?
>      Рассуждая о выборе вы говорите так, как будто все люди от рождения равны...но это ведь не так.
>        Вы говорите о том что есть выбор удовлетворять только свои животные, материальные потребности(поесть поспать) или стремиться к так называемым "духовным" и интеллектуальным благам.  Но ведь уровень интеллекта и потенциал
>  развития ограничены генетически и передаются по наследству. Если человек
>  родился тупицей и умеет только пищу в дерьмо превращать и воздух в углекислый газ, где в этом его выбор? Он не создавал самого себя - это сделали как вы говорите "свыше". Даже за такие черты характера как альтруизм и эгоизм отвечают гены. Я уже не говорю про различные врожденные криминальные наклонности у маньяков и тому подобных индивидов. Что и это тоже "свыше"??   А теперь прибавте  к этому воспитание, социальную обстановку и другие обстоятельства и получится что коэффициент влияния человека на свою судьбу от силы 15-20%.....Вот вам и "право выбора данное свыше".


 Я уже писала в какой-то теме здесь на форуме, что у каждого из нас своя вера. Переубеждать кого-то напрасный труд, я только могу высказать свое видение. Вы, безусловно, правы, говоря о том, что у всех разный уровень от рождения и более того разные возможности в познании и видении окружающего мира. Но, как раз задачей каждого человека, как я считаю, является повысить свой уровень. Хотя каждый будет вставать на СВОЮ ступень. Если ты поднялся выше, значит в следующем воплощении тебе уже будут даны другие условия и другие возможности. Если не счел за труд подняться, значит опять получишь по полной программе. Это мое убеждение. У Вас, конечно же, Ваше. И это ваше право выбора.

----------


## Georgy

> Даже за такие черты характера как альтруизм и эгоизм отвечают гены. Я уже не говорю про различные врожденные криминальные наклонности у маньяков и тому подобных индивидов. Что и это тоже "свыше"??   А теперь прибавте  к этому воспитание, социальную обстановку и другие обстоятельства и получится что коэффициент влияния человека на свою судьбу от силы 15-20%.....Вот вам и "право выбора данное свыше".


 Вопрос. Кто создал эти гены (а также Пети и Васи  :Wink:  ). И хотелось бы уточнить. Бог дал свободу выбора, т.е. ты можешь желать того или иного, ты можешь просить Бога помочь тебе в том или ином - вот твоя свобода, а иначе Он отобрал бы у всех свободу и все бы верили безоговорочно.

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> Вопрос. Кто создал эти гены (а также Пети и Васи  ).


 Вот как из простейших белков появляется жизнь и нуклеотидные цепочки, возможно ли это без вмешательства вселенского разума(такой политкорректный синоним бога :Smile: ) мне не известно. Зато известна история и биология, даже малейшие знания по которым заставляют смеяться над сборником еврейских сказочек, в который во имя дезинформации был возможно запихнут небольшой кусочек правды.
 Кстати, если ветхий завет -  абсолютный кладезь истины, то где там про трилобитов, динозавров, австралопитеков и ледниковый период? Да не уж то кто-то странички вырвал? Ай-яяй.....В какого-то злого бога вы верите, он у вас делает людей разными а спрашивает со всех поровну....Ад, котлы с серой и рогатые ребята в красных пижамах. Кагбэ бойтесь)  Сама по себе вера во вселенский разум у меня не вызывает отторжения( вдруг так оно и есть) у меня аллергия на религию. Почему веру всегда ассоциируют с церковью?

З.Ы. Петю и Васю создали родители в течении девяти месяцев. И еще врачи им здорово помогли в роддоме.

----------


## Georgy

Ну положим, когда президент издает указ он тоже почему-то не заикается почему в доме №6 по Нигилисткой улице до сих пор нет тепла. Завет написан о спасении людей, а не для того чтобы объяснять о трилобитах (рожденный ползать освободи взлетную полосу ...  :Smile:  ). И никогда не судит Он одинаково - сколько дал кому талантов - столько и спросит прибыли. А по поводу церкви, ну это конечно, ваша воля как веровать, "можно верить и в отсутствие веры."

----------


## Mr.Nullus

Неее... :Smile:  Это уже какая-то тонкая подмена понятий, которая маскируется как наглядный пример. Начнем с того что президент это человек. Должностное лицо. Он не претендует на создание глади морской и тверди земной, рода человеческого и чего-нибудь там еще. Наоборот это люди выбирают, создают (ну если верить демократии) себе президента.  Он не всесилен, поэтому при всем желании не может позаботиться о доме №6 по Нигилисткой улице, так как не знает о его существовании. Но самое главное, что президент ни в устной ни в письменной форме не учит вас жить, и не обещает вам жизнь вечную. Президента можно снять с должности, переизбрать, свергнуть и даже убить.
             Если в доме №6 по Нигилисткой улице будет продолжаться безобразие с отоплением, а местное ЖКХ ничем не поможет, то теоретически к Медведеву можно будет достучаться через видеоблог и проблема будет разрешена. Не думаю что молитвами можно хоть сколько-нибудь согреть батареи.
     Думаю вышеперечисленного хватает, чтобы показать несостоятельность "наглядного" примера с президентом.  

    Теперь перейдем к ветхому завету. Это не какая-нибудь гипотеза, не философская система и даже не точка зрения. Это книга, источник, который  утверждает себя АБСОЛЮТНОЙ(!) истиной о происхождении планеты, флоры и фауны, а также человечества. Там черным по белому написано: "И создал бог все за 6 дней именно в таком-то порядке". Написано все так, что исключает иное толкование. Назвался горшком -полезай в печку. Если информация из источника утверждающего себя 100% истиной неполна или неверна, следовательно и весь источник признается лживым или ошибочным. Поэтому и придрался я к многомиллиардной истории флоры и фауны на земле, в частности к трилобитам.
Человек на земле сравнительно недавно а не с момента ее происхождения.
         И почему в заповедях нет запрета на инцест? Это ведь куда опасней для человечества чем "прелюбодействовать".

З.Ы. Я думаю остальным не особо интересна эта дискуссия, поэтому если так стремитесь "придти на помощь моему неверию"  вэлком в ЛС.

----------


## Georgy

Да, конечно, это не все так просто как кажется и дисскусия между "верю, не верю" длится уже не одно столетие и, думаю, не нам с вами удастся поставить в этом процессе точку. На опровержении теории эволюции написано много книг, и цитировать смысла нет их надо читать. (например, трилобит сразу встречается в ископаемых слоях в том виде в каком мы знаем, без цепочки переходных форм, тогда возникает вопрос, как образовалась его столь сложная глазная система без видоизменеия форм? ). Ветхий завет был дан младенствующему человечеству, где человек мог только понести формулу "око за око", а Новый завет был дан уже для совершенствования - "подставь другую ланиту". По поводу инцеста отсылаю к 18 главе книги Левит. 
В этой теме все-таки главное то, что христианство дает человеку смысл. Смысл жить, терпеть, бороться. А атеизм какой дает смысл - анархию, суицид?

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> На опровержении теории эволюции написано много книг, и цитировать смысла нет их надо читать.


   Ага....Крыационизьмъ, понимаешь)
 Здесь надо сделать одно существенное уточнение. Не надо путать эволюцию и различные теории о ней в том числе и дарвинизм. Эволюция - это не есть нечто спорное или не доказаное, это вполне очевидный, простой и понятный процесс изменения биологических параметров видов (из-за условий окружающей среды) и как следствие появление новых видов. А вот происхождение хомо сапиенс от обезьян, и многие другие утверждения Дарвина - это конечно спорно, недоказано, дополнено, а местами и вовсе опровергнуто.
     Если инцест запрещен, то как размножались дети Адама и Евы?   





> В этой теме все-таки главное то, что христианство дает человеку смысл. Смысл жить, терпеть, бороться.


  Что есть, то есть. Вроде кто то здесь или в другой теме приводил конкретный пример. Но вот только польза для одного человека не сравниться с вредом нанесенным религиями для всего человечества. Воины и охоты на ведьм сильно ослабили генофонд, а так же религии как тормоз для прогресса.(В 1991 году Ватикан признал, что мол, "ну да Земля вертится вокруг Солнца".) Следуя из всего этого в рай должны попадать одни атеисты :Smile: 




> А атеизм какой дает смысл - анархию, суицид?


   Два вопроса: Почему атеизм ассоциируется с анархией? Почему анархия это плохо? (Нет, не та анархия когда грабят и убивают, а настоящая- отсутствие централизованной власти)
      Атеизм никого не лишает смысла жизни и уж тем более не принуждает к суициду. Просто жизнь- это право, возможность но уж никак не обязанность. 
     Вообще я скорее агностик чем атеист. Атеисты тоже ведь слепо верят - "бога нет". А вера даже в такой форме мне чужда.

----------


## Georgy

> Но вот только польза для одного человека не сравниться с вредом нанесенным религиями для всего человечества. Воины и охоты на ведьм сильно ослабили генофонд, а так же религии как тормоз для прогресса.(В 1991 году Ватикан признал, что мол, "ну да Земля вертится вокруг Солнца".) Следуя из всего этого в рай должны попадать одни атеисты


 А если брать позитивные факты? Например, по благословению прп. Сергия Радонежского и благодаря его молитвам Русь избавилась от татар, и практически вот уже тысячу лет русские воины умирают за Веру и Отечество.  А вот за что будет умирать агностик? И, кстати, почему бы тем которые решились на суицид не записаться по контракту в Чечню, например, все ведь равно пуля в лоб так хотя бы героем. (Просьба не принимать близко к сердцу последнюю фразу).

Когда кичливый ум, измученный борьбою
С наукой вечною, забывшись, тихо спит,
И сердце бедное одно с самим собою,
Когда извне его ничто не тяготит;

Когда, безумное, но чувствами всесильно,
Оно проведает свой собственный позор,
Бестрепетностию проникнется могильной
И глухо изречет свой страшный приговор,-

Страдать, весь век страдать бесцельно,
безвозмездно,
Стараться пустоту наполнить и взирать,
Как с каждой новою попыткой глубже бездна,
Опять безумствовать, стремиться и страдать,-

О, как мне хочется склонить тогда колени,
Как сына блудного влечет тогда к Отцу! -
Я верю вновь во все,- и с шепотом моленья
Слеза горячая струится по лицу.

А.А. Фет

----------


## Mr.Nullus

УУУ....Уважаемый...как все запущено...Начиная говорить про "святую Русь", вы щас такую большую площадь для разрушения мифов и стереотипов задели, что впору тему новую открывать.  А вы еще и все мои старые вопросы оставляйте не прокомментированными. 
 Повторюсь: Как Адам и Ева размножались без инцеста?




> Например, по благословению прп. Сергия Радонежского и благодаря его молитвам Русь избавилась от татар, и практически вот уже тысячу лет русские воины умирают за Веру и Отечество.


              А зачем сразу про Сергия Радонежского? Начнем с крещения Руси. Огнем энд Мечом которое происходило. Судя по разговору вы человек умный, и мне не понятно, ну неужели вы себе это так представляйте: Привезли благую религию из Византии, и вот ОНО ЧУДО! Вся языческая Русь озаряется от прекрасной улыбки до ушей, и с воплями "Ура!!!!!!!! Мы спасены! джесус воскрес!!" бежит в реку крестится.
     Вы правда в это верите?....если да, то я не знаю что вам сказать чтобы не обидеть. Облили кровью всю страну и положили всех более-менее здравомыслящих
людей которым были дороги их убеждения. (опять минус из генофонда)

          Запомните одну вещь - историю делают большие люди, а потом они же ее и переписывают в корыстных целях. Что люди знают про нашу историю Руси? То что пишут в учебниках по истории в школе- святая русь, песнь о вещем Олеге, Владимир-Красносолношко, Монгольское иго, Ледовое побоище и вообще все  
князья были умные добрые хорошие и справедливые и Русь была замечательна.
              Да вот хрена с два!! 
   Святая  Русь за всю историю только, будь она проклята, и делала что воевала. Наверно нет ни одной другой такой страны в мире. И еще ладно бы если б воевала с другими странами - 70% воин были внутриусобными, между кучкой эгоистичных говнюков, выродков и мразей, которых в школьных учебниках принято считать мудрыми князьями, а в православных храмах принято считать святыми...
 Это ужасно....не помнят русские своей истории...значит обречены ее повторять. 
           13-15 век - 160 воин, большинство либо внутриусобные, либо в качестве агрессора. 18-19 век - 128 лет воин. Святая! Святая Русь! Овечка - девственница.
           Татаро-монгольское иго это еще одна перевратая история. Князьями рубилось бабло " на защиту от ига". Не напоминает современную байку о международном терроризме?
         Тефтонский(Или какой там?) орден сильно уступал по своей численности, русскому войску на ледовом побоище. А из этого раздута героическая баллада. Тьфу!....              

       Вывод :           История- удобный инструмент управления умами нации. Она всегда будет переписываться и перевираться.  



> русские воины умирают за Веру и Отечество


  - за идиотство правителей. Столько воин, а теперь удивляемся- А почему это нас русских так мало? Почему демографический кризис? Да потому что за вашу хренову "веру и отечество" большую часть репродуктивных мужиков положили.





> И, кстати, почему бы тем которые решились на суицид не записаться по контракту в Чечню, например, все ведь равно пуля в лоб так хотя бы героем.


   Я мечтаю об этом......Только зачем в Чечню? Я бы с большим 
удовольствием солдатом удачи в какой-нибудь частной военной структуре(Там то уж платят повкуснее) или вступил бы во французский иностранный легион. 

З.Ы. что- то вы не многословны, сказать нечего наверно)

"Не нужно мне не дыр ушных,
Ни вещих глаз;
На твой безумный мир
Один ответ- отказ!" М.Цветаева

----------


## Georgy

Уххх ...



> Запомните одну вещь - историю делают большие люди, а потом они же ее и переписывают в корыстных целях. 
>        Вывод :           История- удобный инструмент управления умами нации. Она всегда будет переписываться и перевираться.


 Конечно при крещении Руси не все было гладко. Через сто лет поколения будут удивляться а как получилось что в 1917 году столько русских стало коммунистами. Дорогой оппонент, крещение Руси (с моей точки зрения как темного служителя культа  :Smile:  ) было просто .... ЧУДО, как то чудо которое ежегодно случается в Иерусалиме при схождении Благодатного Огня (можете съездить и проверить). По поводу Адама и Евы я вам не ответил, так как вы мне не ответили как они появились (равно как и весь окружающий мир).  



> Я мечтаю об этом......Только зачем в Чечню? Я бы с большим 
> удовольствием солдатом удачи в какой-нибудь частной военной структуре(Там то уж платят повкуснее) или вступил бы во французский иностранный легион.


 Мелочно ...




> З.Ы. что- то вы не многословны, сказать нечего наверно)


 Из бездны Вечности, из глубины Творенья
На жгучие твои запросы и сомненья
Ты, смертный, требуешь ответа в тот же миг,
И плачешь, и клянешь ты Небо в озлобленье,
Что не ответствует на твой душевный крик...
А Небо на тебя с улыбкою взирает,
Как на капризного ребенка смотрит мать.
С улыбкой - потому, что всё, все тайны знает,
И знает, что тебе еще их рано знать!

А. Н. Майков

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> ЧУДО, как то чудо которое ежегодно случается в Иерусалиме при схождении Благодатного Огня


   Не стоит недооценивать достижения древних химиков.




> По поводу Адама и Евы я вам не ответил, так как вы мне не ответили как они появились


   Адам появился из ничего а Ева из его ребра. Что здесь неясно? Это ваша религиозная концепция, а не мое мнение, а вы дорогой оппонент прибегайте к демагогии и уклоняйтесь от ответа. Ну а вас других вариантов и нет.




> Мелочно ...


   А развязать афганскую войну было не мелочно?        А напомнить из-за чего русско-турецкая война началась или сами знайте?  Это уже не мелочно...это преступление против России со стороны православия. Если таких людишек берут в рай, по мне ад лучше.




> через сто лет поколения будут удивляться а как получилось что в 1917 году столько русских стало коммунистами.


       А мне вот батько Мохно симпатичен :Smile:     А чему тут удивляться? Советская власть пусть и была тоталитарной и плохой, но все-же для страны много сделала. Была страна аграрная-стала индустриальная. Было образование платное и элитарное, стало бесплатное и для всех. Плюсы и минусы советского режима можно долго обсуждать. Это не входит в тему нашего диспута.
           Наверно вас возмущает погром церквей и убийство царской семьи?(Николашка терь у нас исчо и святой :Cool: )    Царская власть гнобила народ- народ не выдержал. Русский мужик долго терпит, зато больно бьет. Причем бьет без разбору. Царя можно было и грохнуть, а вот семью- это уже излишняя кровожадность, которая теперь компрометирует советскую власть. 
      Разгром церквей тоже оправдан, церковь была в симбиозе с царской властью(Боже царя храни!!) за что и поплатилась. Новая власть не могла оставить такой мощный инструмент управления толпой без присмотра, а сама в нем не нуждалась. Расстрел священников- тоже кровожадный неразумный перебор.   


     "....И спросил один из апостолов:
Что ж ты жрешь то людей, как лобстеров,
Что ж ты давишься кровью алою,
Рвешь на части дитя малое,
Зачем калечишь тобою созданное,
Забираешь назад розданное?"

      А над Господом души мухами
Садятся на лоб толстобрюхому
Души мечутся, им бы в Рай,
А он вина кровавого через край,
Отмахивается от них, по-разному
Обзывает словами грязными,
Злится, от злобы своей устал,
Совсем пьяный стал            

Закатил Господь глаза, говорит пасмурно:
-Все, что сделал я, - все напрасное,
Все, что выплакал долгой вечностью,
Превратилось в говно человеческое
Всё, что верившие в меня, выстрадали
Было лишь безумия искрами
Даже с сыном моим история
Принесла столько горя, бля
Если б смог бы я, то повесился
На рогах у малого месяца
Только всей Луны кряжести
Не сдержать вины моей тяжести." 

                         Dolphin

----------


## Georgy

> Не стоит недооценивать достижения древних химиков.


 Сколько раз уж и проверяли - ничего не нашли. Трудно в чудо поверить?




> Адам появился из ничего а Ева из его ребра. Что здесь неясно?


 Не ясно - как именно вы считаете. Я человек и не могу знать ответы на ВСЕ вопросы.



> А развязать афганскую войну было не мелочно?        А напомнить из-за чего русско-турецкая война началась или сами знайте?  Это уже не мелочно...это преступление против России со стороны православия. Если таких людишек берут в рай, по мне ад лучше.


 Подмена понятий. Церковь - совокупность людей. Православие - вера. К сожалению человек потерял богоподобие и совершает ошибки. И что вдвойне прискорбно, когда ошибки совершает священноначалие, но в православие мы не называем себя святыми, наоборот, грешниками. Главное чтобы было раскаяние.




> А мне вот батько Мохно симпатичен    А чему тут удивляться? Советская власть пусть и была тоталитарной и плохой, но все-же для страны много сделала. Была страна аграрная-стала индустриальная. Было образование платное и элитарное, стало бесплатное и для всех. Плюсы и минусы советского режима можно долго обсуждать. Это не входит в тему нашего диспута.
>            Наверно вас возмущает погром церквей и убийство царской семьи?(Николашка терь у нас исчо и святой)    Царская власть гнобила народ- народ не выдержал. Русский мужик долго терпит, зато больно бьет. Причем бьет без разбору. Царя можно было и грохнуть, а вот семью- это уже излишняя кровожадность, которая теперь компрометирует советскую власть. 
>       Разгром церквей тоже оправдан, церковь была в симбиозе с царской властью(Боже царя храни!!) за что и поплатилась. Новая власть не могла оставить такой мощный инструмент управления толпой без присмотра, а сама в нем не нуждалась. Расстрел священников- тоже кровожадный неразумный перебор.


 Ну что было, то было. Церковь становилась на крови мучеников и я лично не питаю никаких иллюзий по поводу дальнейших событий (Даниил Сысоев пример)




> Dolphin


 Бред. Простите.

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> Трудно в чудо поверить?


   В чудо поверить легче всего. Найти объяснение намного труднее. 




> Не ясно - как именно вы считаете.


   Я склонен думать, что люди- продукт генетического эксперимента другой цивилизации. Похоже что неудачного. Но я этого не знаю и не верю, а всего лишь предполагаю и могу быть не прав в этом вопросе. 




> Я человек и не могу знать ответы на ВСЕ вопросы.


    так бы сразу и сказали что не знайте как могли Адам и Ева  размножаться.А еще лучше бы согласились что это невозможно.( 1:0в мою пользу) Чего же вы так долго молчали?...




> Церковь - совокупность людей. Православие - вера.


   Я думаю большинство верующих, и в особенности те кто наделен саном, с вами не согласятся.

----------


## Georgy

> так бы сразу и сказали что не знайте как могли Адам и Ева  размножаться.А еще лучше бы согласились что это невозможно.( 1:0в мою пользу) Чего же вы так долго молчали?...


 Ну есть одно объяснение, но уж больно такое всё логическое - не хочу о нем говорить. 1:0 - ?! Сомневаюсь  :Smile:  Нужон арбитр - вы лицо заинтересованное



> Я думаю большинство верующих, и в особенности те кто наделен саном, с вами не согласятся.


 Есть много определений, я имею ввиду церковь как организацию (суховато и по-католически, но другого выхода нет).
И кстати, о птичках, а как появились инопланетяне?  :Smile:

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> Нужон арбитр - вы лицо заинтересованное


  Вы правы, но арбитр тоже может быть необъективен. Ибо человек. 




> И кстати, о птичках, а как появились инопланетяне?


 Вопрос логичный и неизбежный. Два варианта ответа: а) В их мире жизнь зародилась случайно.  б) Жизни помог зародится этот самый вселенский разум. 
Я не могу знать какой из них верен. Это все из разряда: что первично-материя или сознание?, что было до большого взрыва? Пересекаются ли параллельные прямые? Бесконечно ли пространство?, и многое другое.

                   Раз уж я попытался ответить на ваш вопрос, тогда и вам надо ответить на мой - Вы допускайте возможность существования внеземных цивилизаций?
 Не забывайте что ваше религия это отрицает, и вообще это все хитрые бесы, надо молится, постится и слушать радио "Радонеж"....(с)

----------


## Georgy

> Раз уж я попытался ответить на ваш вопрос, тогда и вам надо ответить на мой - Вы допускайте возможность существования внеземных цивилизаций?
>  Не забывайте что ваше религия это отрицает, и вообще это все хитрые бесы, надо молится, постится и слушать радио "Радонеж"....(с)


 Круто ...  :Smile:  Я вижу с православными у вас был долгий контакт (это про Радонеж). Не надо мерить всех по одной мерке мы все разные и мера веры у нас всех разная (в том числе и духовный опыт). Отвечаю. Инопланетяне - бесовские штучки. Ожидаю дальнейшего подвоха.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Georgy

> ак бы сразу и сказали что не знайте как могли Адам и Ева  размножаться.А еще лучше бы согласились что это невозможно.( 1:0в мою пользу) Чего же вы так долго молчали?...


 Нашел вам ответ.
"Далее говорится: и позна Каин жену свою, и заченши роди Еноха . Сделавшись уже смертными, люди, естественно, всячески заботились о рождении детей. Но, может быть, спросит кто: как это, когда Писание нигде не упоминает о другой женщине, Каин имел жену? Не удивляйся этому, возлюбленный: божественное Писание нигде не делает точнаго исчисления женскаго пола, но, избегая всего излишняго, вкратце упоминает о мужах, и то не о всех; да и о них очень кратко повествует нам, напр., что такой-то родил сыновей и дочерей, и умер. И в настоящем случае можно полагать, что Ева после Каина и Авеля родила дочь, которую Каин и взял себе в жену. Так как это было вначале, а между тем роду человеческому нужно было размножаться, то и позволено было жениться на сестрах." свт. Иоанн Златоуст Беседа 20 на книгу Бытия. А Заповеди о прекращении кровосмешения даны были после Синаю Моисею. Именно с этих пор кровосмешение в христанстве считается блудом.

----------


## Mr.Nullus

Ну тема про Адама и Еву наконец исчерпана. Мол для перволюдей не грех и сестре родной впердолить. Законы генетики мол на них не действуют. Все ясно.





> Отвечаю. Инопланетяне - бесовские штучки. Ожидаю дальнейшего подвоха.


    Зачем же сразу подвоха? Для начала я кое-что хочу уточнить чисто для своего библейского ликбеза. Вне диспута.

                  Что именно гласит библия- бог создал небо и землю или всю вселенную?
     З.Ы. Радио Радонеж - это уже интернет мем. Стоит только где нибудь зайти речи о православии тут же упоминается, в мягко говоря ироническом контексте. Ибо маргинальностью и неадекватностью своей известности такой в интернетах добилось :Smile:

----------


## Georgy

> Законы генетики мол на них не действуют.


 "- Но инцест у нас - дело ужасное, но в Шумерии(если так можно выразится) правильный инцест, наоборот, приветствовался! А учитывая тот факт, что иудеи появились от Авраама, а Авраам - уроженец города Ур, то сам по себе факт инцеста, не может быть классифицирован, как грех, тем более, что произошел он не по его воле.
- Что такое правильный инцест?
- Например, нормальным является, когда брат женится на сестре!, но есть условие: - матери должны быть разными. Тогда гены брата и сестры не будут совпадать, но род будет продолжаться! все царские династии размножались подобным способом, отсюда и слово такое: родословная!
- Т.е. генеалогическая карта, показывающая абсолютное родство с предками, не нарушенное отклонениями от правил! И только в наше время генетики установили, что при таком способе размножения род будет сохраняться, но патологий от родственных связей в детях, наблюдаться не будет."
http://www.ostrovforum.net/showthrea...t=1869&page=16




> Что именно гласит библия- бог создал небо и землю или всю вселенную?


 "Что может быть жалче и безумнее людей, которые дерзают утверждать, будто все сущее произошло само собою, и все творение лишают промышления Божия? Как возможно, скажи мне, чтобы столько стихий и такое благоустройство (существующаго) управлялось без правителя и повелителя вселенной? И корабль не может плыть по морским волнам без кормчаго, и воин - делать что-либо доблестное без военачальника, и дом - стоять без управляющаго: а этот безпредельный мир, и это благоустройство стихий могут разве существовать сами собою, случайно, если нет управляющаго всем и своею премудростью поддерживающаго и соразмеряющаго все видимое?! Но для чего мы слишком усиливаемся доказывать этим людям то, что, по пословице, видно и слепым? Впрочем, мы не перестанем предлагать им наставления от Писания и употреблять всевозможное старание, чтобы отклонить их от заблуждения и привести к истине. Хотя они еще и порабощены заблуждению, но одной с нами природы, и потому нужно иметь великое о них попечение, никогда не ослабевать, но с великою тщательностию делать зависящее от нас и доставлять им приличное врачество, чтобы они, хотя и поздно, достигли истиннаго здравия. Богу ничто так не вожделенно, как спасение души. Вот и Павел взывает: иже всем человеком хощет спастися и в разум истины приити (1 Тим. II, 4); и сам Бог говорит: хотением не хощу смерти грешника, но еже обратитися и живу быти ему (Иезек. XVIII, 23)." Беседа 3 на Бытие.
"А если невозможно постигнуть того, что лежит пред глазами и что, по человеколюбию Божию, производит мудрость человеческая, то как ты, человек, постигнешь созданное Богом? 
И какое ты можешь иметь оправдание, какое извинение, когда так безумствуешь и мечтаешь о том, что выше твоей природы? Говорить, что все произошло из готоваго уже вещества, и не признавать, что Творец вселенной произвел все из ничего, было бы знаком крайняго безумия. Итак, заграждая уста безумных, блаженный пророк в самом начале книги сказал так: в начале сотвори Бог небо и землю." Беседа 3 на Бытие.
Вывод - т.е. Бог сотворил ВСЮ вселенную из ничего.

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> - Что такое правильный инцест?
> - Например, нормальным является, когда брат женится на сестре!, но есть условие: - матери должны быть разными. Тогда гены брата и сестры не будут совпадать, но род будет продолжаться! все царские династии размножались подобным способом, отсюда и слово такое: родословная!


    Вот) Опять с вашей легкой руки появилась еще 
одна поистине гигантская тема для обсуждения. Настоящее Зло.Инцест, вырождение, евреи, дегенераты и недолюди веками правящие у власти. "И имя им всем- легион"(с)   Вот особенно в точку царские династии которые так размножались. Пока люди веками задавались вопросом "Ну почему же мы так часто воюем? Почему на земле нет мира?"  вырожденцы знай себе царствовали и топили свои земли в крови простых людей. Да еще и религии для одурманивания толпы придумывали...
           А термин "правильный инцест" меня вообще в ужас привел. 





> Бог сотворил ВСЮ вселенную из ничего.


  Вы привели большую копипасту, спасибо конечно, но мне хватило бы всего лишь этих слов.
                   А вот теперь каверзные вопросы:
             1) Зачем городить такой огород из бесчисленных скоплений галактик(Которые на триллионы лет старше чем эта планетка) и при этом утверждать что все за 6 дней создано?
          2) Почему даже не потрудился ваш бог разместить Солнечную систему в самом центре млечного пути, а не там где она хаотично образовалась на необъятных просторах холодной пустоши космической?
          3) Откуда слепая вера в то что космический разум(бог) разместил "чудо жизни" лишь на одной крошечной заурядной планетенке?
                              А может у бога есть радиус действия, и он работает только в пределах Солнечной системы? Тогда как он всю вселенную создал?

----------


## astalavista333

> Есть Бог и нам тогда плохо, когла мы нарушаем Его заповеди. Мы грешим, а потом говорим, что вроде все плохо и жить не хочется. И тут все понятно! Если мы исполняем волю дьявола, то мы и пойдем туда же, где и дьявол - в ад! 
> Почему мы копаемся в различной философии, а открытть Евангелие боимся? Там ведь все сказано, все причины и следствия. 
> 
> Иисус есть Истина! Тот, кто верит в Него не будет думать о смерти! 
> Тем, кто думеает о самоубийстве предлагаю своими словами обратится вслух к Господу Иисусу Христу и рассказать Ему о своих проблемах и испытать Его - жив ли Он или нет. Если Он вам не ответит и не поможет, значит Его нет. Если ответит - значит Он живой и реальный! 
> 
> Да поможет вам Бог!


 нет бога я больше верю в то что есть матрица а не бог машины вас всех захватили и поместили в комп програму и вы тут торчите и боитесь чтото совершить если был бы бог он не дал бы тебе есть другие существа и не изуродывал бы черепах

----------


## Georgy

> А вот теперь каверзные вопросы:


 Для начала реши свой каверзный вопрос - для чего ты живешь? Только не говори чтобы удобрять землю. Так живут животные, однако случае с ними индивидуальных самоубийств не наблюдается, а если это прерогатива только человека, то чем тогда он отличается (многие животные имеют более развитую нервную структуру и больший мозг чем человек) ?

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> Для начала реши свой каверзный вопрос - для чего ты живешь?


   Ага...) Значит вы устали вести дискуссию и решили поговорить на отвлеченную тему. Ну, правильно, вопросы то были заданы фундаментально-сокрушительные...
           Так и быть я вам отвечу. Во первых, учитывая на каком форуме писался ваш пост, вопрос должен звучать не "для чего ты живешь?" (если бы было для чего я бы на этот форум не попал)  а "почему ты еще не сдох?". Отвечаю - Инстинкт самосохранения. Банальное очко жимжим.  




> Так живут животные, однако случае с ними индивидуальных самоубийств не наблюдается


   Ну...как сказать. Дельфины и киты по неизвестным причинам иногда выбрасываются на берег.  Собака Бетховена, после его смерти заморила себя голодом на его могиле. Не знаю можно ли это назвать самоубийством. По большому счету- да, животные не кончают с собой.





> а если это прерогатива только человека, то чем тогда он отличается


   Отличается человек весьма немногим. Никаких принципиальных биологических отличий от других животных нет. Человек прямоходящий примат, возомнивший себя царем природы, вершиной эволюции а в некоторых особо запущенных случаях даже " образом и подобием".
Более того человек ущербен - ни у одного животного нет столько разновидностей болезней, ни одно животное так не страдает за всю свою жизнь.Животные не мучаются при родах. Многие животные даже не стареют, например мыши. Просто в один прекрасный день тихо, мирно умирают, по не совсем понятной причине. Про акул я вообще молчу.
       Всей человеческой деятельностью руководят примитивные инстинкты и стадные соц.программы. (см.Зигмунд Фрейд и многое другое)
          Сравнительно с животными у человека высокий интеллект. Хотя вороны и дельфины тоже очень умны и способны на весьма сложные как и индивидуальные так и коллективные действия. Почему именно приматы так сильно эволюционировали (или стали материалом для генной инженерии другой цивилизации) это конечно загадка. Если бы динозавры не вымерли у них наверно получилась бы цивилизация получше нашей. Может быть они бы себя тоже богоящера придумали :Smile: ...
                  Вы просили отличия человека от животного-я привел. А на мои вопросы вы я так думаю не ответите.

----------


## Georgy

> Ага...) Значит вы устали вести дискуссию и решили поговорить на отвлеченную тему. Ну, правильно, вопросы то были заданы фундаментально-сокрушительные


 Великий пост начался  - силы надо экономить.



> Вы просили отличия человека от животного-я привел. А на мои вопросы вы я так думаю не ответите.


 В кратце, потому что я действительно устал от вопросов:



> 1) Зачем городить такой огород из бесчисленных скоплений галактик(Которые на триллионы лет старше чем эта планетка) и при этом утверждать что все за 6 дней создано?


 Чтобы ты (имею ввиду человек) удивился, восхитился и преклонился перед Творцом.



> 2) Почему даже не потрудился наш Бог  разместить Солнечную систему в самом центре млечного пути, а не там где она хаотично образовалась на необъятных просторах холодной пустоши космической?


 Чтобы ты не возгордился, ведь человек - венец Божиего творения.



> 3) Откуда слепая вера в то что космический разум(бог) разместил "чудо жизни" лишь на одной крошечной заурядной планетенке?


 Сначала Бог сотворил ангельский мир, денница (самый первый могущественный Архангел) возгордился и отпал от Бога, Господь создал человека по Образу Своему и по Подобию, что может быть выше этого? Зачем творить еще кого-то, когда надо спасать то что сотворено?

----------


## Леся

[QUOTE=Mr.Nullus;64524]УУУ....Уважаемый...как все запущено...Начиная говорить про "святую Русь", вы щас такую большую площадь для разрушения мифов и стереотипов задели, что впору тему новую открывать.  А вы еще и все мои старые вопросы оставляйте не прокомментированными. 
 Повторюсь: Как Адам и Ева размножались без инцеста?


             А зачем сразу про Сергия Радонежского? Начнем с крещения Руси. Огнем энд Мечом которое происходило. Судя по разговору вы человек умный, и мне не понятно, ну неужели вы себе это так представляйте: Привезли благую религию из Византии, и вот ОНО ЧУДО! Вся языческая Русь озаряется от прекрасной улыбки до ушей, и с воплями "Ура!!!!!!!! Мы спасены! джесус воскрес!!" бежит в реку крестится.
     Вы правда в это верите?....если да, то я не знаю что вам сказать чтобы не обидеть. Облили кровью всю страну и положили всех более-менее здравомыслящих
людей которым были дороги их убеждения. (опять минус из генофонда)




          Запомните одну вещь - историю делают большие люди, а потом они же ее и переписывают в корыстных целях. Что люди знают про нашу историю Руси? То что пишут в учебниках по истории в школе- святая русь, песнь о вещем Олеге, Владимир-Красносолношко, Монгольское иго, Ледовое побоище и вообще все  
князья были умные добрые хорошие и справедливые и Русь была замечательна.
              Да вот хрена с два!! 
   Святая  Русь за всю историю только, будь она проклята, и делала что воевала. Наверно нет ни одной другой такой страны в мире. И еще ладно бы если б воевала с другими странами - 70% воин были внутриусобными, между кучкой эгоистичных говнюков, выродков и мразей, которых в школьных учебниках принято считать мудрыми князьями, а в православных храмах принято считать святыми...
 Это ужасно....не помнят русские своей истории...значит обречены ее повторять. 
           13-15 век - 160 воин, большинство либо внутриусобные, либо в качестве агрессора. 18-19 век - 128 лет воин. Святая! Святая Русь! Овечка - девственница.
           Татаро-монгольское иго это еще одна перевратая история. Князьями рубилось бабло " на защиту от ига". Не напоминает современную байку о международном терроризме?
         Тефтонский(Или какой там?) орден сильно уступал по своей численности, русскому войску на ледовом побоище. А из этого раздута героическая баллада. Тьфу!....              

       Вывод :           История- удобный инструмент управления умами нации. Она всегда будет переписываться и перевираться.  
   - за идиотство правителей. Столько воин, а теперь удивляемся- А почему это нас русских так мало? Почему демографический кризис? Да потому что за вашу хренову "веру и отечество" большую часть репродуктивных мужиков положили.


  Я мечтаю об этом......Только зачем в Чечню? Я бы с большим 
удовольствием солдатом удачи в какой-нибудь частной военной структуре(Там то уж платят повкуснее) или вступил бы во французский иностранный легион. 

З.Ы. что- то вы не многословны, сказать нечего наверно)

Т.е. Вы хотите сказать, что пошли бы воевать за бабки? Вами обесценивается вообще всё - САМО понятие Любовь. Нету ничего в Ваших высказываниях - ни любви к своему отечетву, ни к семье, ни к отдельно взятому человеку, ни, даже, к какой-либо идее. А большинство людей (причем абсолютное большинство) устроено так, что должна присутствовать ценность чего-либо. Иначе - пустота. Здесь мы опять возвращаемся к практически всем темам этого форума. А пустота - это , элементарно, отсутствие нравственности, ценнностей в жизни. Отсюда вопрос - зачем все? А незачем - отвечаете Вы. Но, если у человека нет внутреннего стержня, ( а откуда бы ему тогда взяться, когда все -дерьмо), он никогда, до самой своей гробовой доски не найдет ответа на свой вопрос "зачем". А не найдя ответа, будет страдать и страдать, не в силах найти выхода. А смысл-то в том, чтобы суметь подняться над этим страданием и все-таки найти в жизни свет. Какой свет предлагаете Вы, обесценивая все ?

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> Сначала Бог сотворил ангельский мир, денница (самый первый могущественный Архангел) возгордился и отпал от Бога, Господь создал человека по Образу Своему и по Подобию, что может быть выше этого? Зачем творить еще кого-то, когда надо спасать то что сотворено?


         Что можно сказать по поводу этой цитаты и ответов на вопросы про вселенную.....    Credo quia absurdum est -Верую, ибо абсурдно.(с)




> Т.е. Вы хотите сказать, что пошли бы воевать за бабки?


  Бабки не есть главный стимул моего желания пойти на войну, война привлекает как место, где каждый может забрать жизнь или оставить ее. А деньги? деньги это, так...типа бонус :Smile: 





> Вами обесценивается вообще всё - САМО понятие Любовь. Нету ничего в Ваших высказываниях - ни любви к своему отечетву, ни к семье, ни к отдельно взятому человеку, ни, даже, к какой-либо идее.


  Вот я бы мог щас каждое из этих понятий по полочкам разобрать, но не думаю что вам будет интересно и приятно. Еще чего доброго утратите свои идеалы и опустите руки...Оно мне надо? И вообще я гибну от нехватки любви к самому себе. Я бы хотел быть нарциссом, но это невозможно для меня. В любви других людей я ни капли не нуждаюсь. 





> А большинство людей (причем абсолютное большинство) устроено так, что должна присутствовать ценность чего-либо. Иначе - пустота.


        Система ценностей у меня есть тоже. Думаю вам она будет чужда. 




> отсутствие нравственности


    Какое хорошее слово: НРАВСТВЕНННОСТЬ!  :Smile:   Главное громкое такое...Такие слова воздух потрясают, а не собеседников.   Открою маленький спойлер- это слово абсолютно ничего не значит. Нрав- старорусское слово, означает "характер". Также есть слово норов- означает "жесткий, упрямый характер".   То есть говорим: " Этот человек очень нравственный и духовный" , убираем демагогию и получаем - "Этот человек очень характерный и психологичный".  Получается что сказали о человеке ровным счетом чуть менее, чем ничего.  Вот такие пироги :Smile: 




> Какой свет предлагаете Вы, обесценивая все ?


  Человеку который снимает розовые солнцезащитные очки не придется предлагать свет. Свет и так начнет больно резать глаза.

----------


## Леся

> Что можно сказать по поводу этой цитаты и ответов на вопросы про вселенную.....    Credo quia absurdum est -Верую, ибо абсурдно.(с)
> 
> 
>  Бабки не есть главный стимул моего желания пойти на войну, война привлекает как место, где каждый может забрать жизнь или оставить ее. А деньги? деньги это, так...типа бонус
> 
> 
>  Вот я бы мог щас каждое из этих понятий по полочкам разобрать, но не думаю что вам будет интересно и приятно. Еще чего доброго утратите свои идеалы и опустите руки...Оно мне надо? И вообще я гибну от нехватки любви к самому себе. Я бы хотел быть нарциссом, но это невозможно для меня. В любви других людей я ни капли не нуждаюсь. 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ну, Вам не удастся, чтобы Вы не сказали сделать так, чтобы я утратила свои идеалы и, тем более, от Ваших слов опустила руки. А, если, как Вы сами признались, у Вас нет любви к самому себе, Вам недоступно вообще это понятие. И ее не будет ни с Вашей стороны, ни с чьей-либо еще в Вашу сторону.

----------


## astalavista333

матрица !!!

----------


## Леся

> матрица !!!


 
Ну даже если и матрица. А постараться прожить в этой матрице чувствуя себя счастливым и радуясь жизни - слабо?

----------


## Mr.Nullus

Это у асталависты "чувство юмора" такое. Хотя... кто его знает, может он на самом деле идиот.

----------


## Леся

> Что можно сказать по поводу этой цитаты и ответов на вопросы про вселенную.....    Credo quia absurdum est -Верую, ибо абсурдно.(с)
> 
> 
>  Бабки не есть главный стимул моего желания пойти на войну, война привлекает как место, где каждый может забрать жизнь или оставить ее. А деньги? деньги это, так...типа бонус
> 
> 
>  Вот я бы мог щас каждое из этих понятий по полочкам разобрать, но не думаю что вам будет интересно и приятно. Еще чего доброго утратите свои идеалы и опустите руки...Оно мне надо? И вообще я гибну от нехватки любви к самому себе. Я бы хотел быть нарциссом, но это невозможно для меня. В любви других людей я ни капли не нуждаюсь. 
> 
> 
> ...


 Я не знаю, громкое для Вас или нет, слово нравственность, и не собираюсь вдваться в подробности его старорусского перевода ( кстати нас в лингвистическом университете им. М. Тореза учили когда-то, что в современном языке многие старорусские слова имеют уже иное значение. Не имею чести знать, где Вы получали Ваше филологическое образование) Так вот собеседников, а также и всех окружающих человека людей должно потрясать присутствие в нас внутренней порядочности и чести. (к сожалению, в наше время уже должны ПОТРЯСАТЬ) Это в моем понимании и есть нравственность. А если внутри человека грязь и темнота с пустотой, тогда не надо кричаь, что весь мир дерьмо и жизнь туда же. Что касается очков и света, то СВЕТ никогда не режет глаза, а если он Вам режет, значит Вы сидите в полной темноте. В таком случае, уж лучше розовые очки, по крайней мере жизнь покажется ярче и радостней. Доживать -то все равно ведь придется, нравится Вам это или нет.

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> А если внутри человека грязь и темнота с пустотой, тогда не надо кричать, что весь мир дерьмо и жизнь туда же


  Я действительно, не самый светлый и добрый человек. И где же я кричал что весь мир дерьмо? Мы здесь вообще вроде как про Иисуса спорили...
 И вот еще что хотелось бы спросить у Georgy и Леси: 
 Все душевные качества которые, принято считать хорошими или плохими, так или иначе сформированы работой мозга. Я уже говорил что даже за альтруизм и эгоизм отвечает наследственность. Доброта, агрессивность, способность к состраданию, циничность, отсутствие совести, религиозность и многое другое- тоже не исключение. (Предвижу ваши рассуждения и думаю что вы скажите, мол я такой позицией пытаюсь снять ответственность за свои поступки.) Личное я считаю что душа, дух - синоним слова психика.
      Выходит что разделение "телесного" и "духовного" - это миф.
        Если все душевное так неразрывно привязано к материальному, то возникает вопрос: а что тогда останется после смерти человека?

 Georgy, православие разделяет понятия "психика" и "душа"?( Не надо копипаст из священного писания, просто ваше мнение, как верующего человека) 

         Если предположить, что душа никак не связана с мозгом и психикой, существует и после смерти человека, тогда напрашивается вывод: Душа - это нечто нематериальное, при этом абсолютно не обладающая никакими качествами. Чистый,
как слеза младенца, белый лист. Из всего вышесказанного вытекает еще один вывод: Душа совершенно одинаковая у ВСЕХ людей.  То есть, душа доброго умного, справедливого, честного человека, успевшего при жизни своими делами помочь многим людям, ничем не лучше и не хуже души Чикатило или другого маньяка. 

З.Ы. Поймите правильно, я не пытаюсь с вами спорить, не пытаюсь разрушить вашу веру и не обманываю себя, будто мне известна истина, я просто хочу знать ваше мнение. Поэтому не воспринимайте в штыки.

----------


## dotosh

> Все душевные качества которые, принято считать хорошими или плохими, так или иначе сформированы работой мозга. Я уже говорил что даже за альтруизм и эгоизм отвечает наследственность.


 Так работа мозга (которая без воспитания тоже не запустится,а воспитание задает направление этой работе) или тупая наследственность (типа через гены) ?     

 Georgy, православие разделяет понятия "психика" и "душа"?( Не надо копипаст из священного писания, просто ваше мнение, как верующего человека) 
Я не могу считать себя верующим, но заметил другое: если раньше психиатры (то есть медики) называли своих пациентов душевнобольными, т.е. претендовали на лекарей душ человеческих, то затем стали называть это болезнями психики.
Видимо спохватились, что душой уже занимается другое ведомство.
Как то смотрел одну передачу, запомнились слова одного ученого: "Я верю, что душа когда-нибудь станет предметом науки." 
Впрочем, в ПНД, в котором меня угораздило побывать, где контингент достаточно разношерстный,определенную категорию пациентов именуют "душевники" (жаргон такой). Впрочем, я слышал презрительное от одной "суицидницы": "Как здесь скучно на этот раз - одни психи".Наркоманов почему-то именовали "спортсмены".
А вообще мне нравится термин "религиозно-философское учение".
Типа религия,философия и наука в одном флаконе.Вообще этих "святых" троиц можно насчитать великое множество,например, "вера,надежда,любовь".
Или святая троица физики "пространство,время,материя". Ну и классическая Бог есть "отец,сын и дух святой". Читал как-то критику христианства со стороны правоверного иудея.Наезжая на непорочное зачатие (от духа святого), которое по мнению автора сильно попахивает язычеством, он говорит, что дух святой у иудеев женского рода. И как женщина могла оплодотворить женщину, типа абсурд.Правда, тут один абсурд против другого абсурда, так что непонятно как к этому отнестись.

----------


## dotosh

> Ага...) Значит вы устали вести дискуссию и решили поговорить на отвлеченную тему. Ну, правильно, вопросы то были заданы фундаментально-сокрушительные...


 Дело в том, что фундаментом религии является вера. "Камнями" фундамента веры являются догматы ( в математике - аксиомы, в физике - постулаты).
 Общее здесь то, что вопросы могут быть сформулированы далее, сокрушать фундамент смысла нет по определению. Можно только спорить какие догматы(аксиомы,постулаты) являются избыточными для фундамента, а то их слишком много накопилось.Т.е. можно ли "вынуть" некоторые камни из фундамента (или изменить) без того, чтобы все здание не обрушилось.Некоторое подмножество(или один) из камней фундамента принято именовать "краеугольными".
На ум приходит "Евклидова геометрия" и пятый постулат(аксиома) Евклида,
кажется о непересечении параллельных прямых. Изменение этого постулата при сохранении прочих порождает "неевклидову геометрию".Т.е. берем проект, меняем камень в фундаменте, выстраиваем новое здание. У конструкторов это называется заимствование и стандартизация.

----------


## Леся

[    

         Если предположить, что душа никак не связана с мозгом и психикой, существует и после смерти человека, тогда напрашивается вывод: Душа - это нечто нематериальное, при этом абсолютно не обладающая никакими качествами. Чистый,
как слеза младенца, белый лист. Из всего вышесказанного вытекает еще один вывод: Душа совершенно одинаковая у ВСЕХ людей.  То есть, душа доброго умного, справедливого, честного человека, успевшего при жизни своими делами помочь многим людям, ничем не лучше и не хуже души Чикатило или другого маньяка. 

Совершенно верно - душа ( а именно светлая бессмертная неделимая монада - почитайте, к примеру, Даниила Андреева) одинакова у всех людей: и у хорошего человека и у последнего маньяка. Именно эта искра, суть часть Божественного или Вселенского разума, и остается плсле смерти человека.

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> Так работа мозга (которая без воспитания тоже не запустится,а воспитание задает направление этой работе) или тупая наследственность (типа через гены)?


  Мозг- это орган, а за формирование и параметры работы всех органов в организме отвечают гены. Воспитание(вернее вообще период детства) играет свою роль в формировании психики, и без него действительно человек не сможет состоятся как разумный индивид. Дети, которые выросли с волками и собаками(см.Маугли) тому пример. 
       Но роль воспитания не стоит переоценивать, ребенок-это не глина чтобы родитель, как скульптор мог слепить желаемую скульптуру. Одно и тоже воспитание двое детей(не братьев) могут воспринимать по разному и вырасти абсолютно разными людьми.




> Можно только спорить какие догматы(аксиомы,постулаты) являются избыточными для фундамента, а то их слишком много накопилось.Т.е. можно ли "вынуть" некоторые камни из фундамента (или изменить) без того, чтобы все здание не обрушилось.


  Подобное возможно только в науке или философии. Они ищут истину в будущем, а религии утверждают что истина в прошлом и уже найдена.Христиане крайне консервативны и ничего такого делать со священным писанием не станут. Иначе что бы за 2000 лет от религии осталось?




> Совершенно верно - душа ( а именно светлая бессмертная неделимая монада - почитайте, к примеру, Даниила Андреева) одинакова у всех людей: и у хорошего человека и у последнего маньяка. Именно эта искра, суть часть Божественного или Вселенского разума, и остается после смерти человека.


          Отсюда еще один вывод прям так и напрашивается: Ничто не истинно- все дозволено.

----------


## dotosh

> а если это прерогатива только человека, то чем тогда он отличается (многие животные имеют более развитую нервную структуру и больший мозг чем человек) ?


 Вопрос:Что есть человек ? Ответ:Человек есть разумное животное.
Чем человек отличается от животного? Тогда берем некоторое животное и пытаемся мысленными преобразованиями "превратить" его в человека.Биологи называют человека "Homo sapiens" (Человек разумный). Вспоминается высказывание:"Если Бог хочет наказать человека,то Он лишает его разума".Т.е. для того чтобы "превратить" животное в существо, равное человеку нужно "добавить" ему разум,соответственно чтобы превратить человека в животное нужно отнять у него разум. (Интересно, как человек,лишенный разума, может понять и ощутить, что его наказали.Вряд ли животные маются оттого, что они лишены чего-то, что есть в человеке.Ведь чтобы  маяться - для этого нужен разум, а у них его нет по определению.)
Тогда еще вопрос, что нужно сделать чтобы превратить неживую материю в разумное существо (проблема искусственного интеллекта) ?
Где-то встречал определение: чтобы определить разумность существа нужно оценить степень осознанности его действий (которые в совокупности образуют поведение).Осознанность действий означает способность ставить перед собой цель, составлять план действий по достижению цели,осуществлять эти запланированные действия, и испытывать удовлетворение в случаях, когда осуществленные действия приводят к достижению цели (Успех) или неудовлетворение, если не приводят (Неуспех).Рационализм требует от разумного существа 100% осознанности(т.е. разумности) своих действий (поведения), что недостижимо для биологического организма (но вполне достижимо,например, для компьютера,оснащенного исполнительными механизмами(робот).
При этом действия спонтанные, инстинктивные, случайные подвергаются анафеме.
Это еще преподносится как самоконтроль.
Вероятно немало страданий причиняет стремление к излишнему рационализму. По крайней мере я так ощущаю.При этом можно возразить, что никто этого от человека не требует, но тогда это внутренняя проблема. Вера в некоторое любящее тебя сверхсущество (Бога), которое берет на себя часть твоих проблем может способствовать снятию внутреннего напряжения(чисто теоретически).
1.Постоянно придумывать себе цели
2. составлять планы действий 
3.Осуществлять 
весьма утомительно.Вот только что утомляется.Мозг точно нет.Может быть - душа?  
Насколько я смыслю в религиозной терминологии - анафема это безоговорочное неприятие тех или иных действий(хотя анафеме подвергаются некоторые деятели за свою деятельность).В общем получается что религиозность присуща человеку, не случайно же религия была частью государства и кормилась от налогов( так называемая церковная десятина).Т.е. религиозные услуги были признаны насущной потребностью всех людей (под вид как сейчас берутся налоги на медицинское обслуживание - обязательное медицинское страхование).Нынче клепают некоторые суррогаты (подобно молочным смесям для выкармливания младенцев) из философии,религии и науки."Все смешалось в доме Облонских"

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> В общем получается что религиозность присуща человеку, не случайно же религия была частью государства и кормилась от налогов( так называемая церковная десятина).Т.е. религиозные услуги были признаны насущной потребностью всех людей (под вид как сейчас берутся налоги на медицинское обслуживание - обязательное медицинское страхование)


   Не надо путать мух и компот. Раньше религия была мощным институтом управления умами людей и подчинения их государственным властям. Особенно выгодна монархам("Всякая власть от бога"; "Боже царя храни")
Есть также еще один момент- дипломатический. Зачем воевать со страной, если можно насадить там свою религию? Доступ к ресурсам и власти над народом будет получен. Правда еще чаще за религию воевали.
    Ну и наконец финансовый момент. Как говорил первый саентолог Рон Хаббард - "Хочешь заработать миллион? Создай свою религию!"

----------


## наивная дурочка

есть вопрос:как вы относитесь к тому что маленьких непослушных детей пугают Бабаем?А что?Ведь родители добиваются своего-дети слушаются..и нет дела что из страха..А ещё обещают им что если будут хорошо вести себя то дедушка мороз с волшебным посохом подарит им подарки...
Со взрослыми сложнее-что делать,если они не признают Бабаек?Ответ в христианстве.Иисус есть добрый дедушка мороз,а Дьявол-Бабай.Всё просто и понятно..Надо же как то воздействовать и на взрослое поколение?!

----------


## огрызок тепла

Знаешь, спасти этот мир в принципе могут только две вещи: любовь и массовые расстрелы. Причем необязательно в этой последовательности. (С.Минаев)

----------


## NEET

> Всё просто и понятно..Надо же как то воздействовать и на взрослое поколение?!


 


> Знаешь, спасти этот мир в принципе могут только две вещи: любовь и массовые расстрелы. Причем необязательно в этой последовательности. (С.Минаев)


 Эх, если бы все было так просто...)

----------


## Амфи

да зачем этот мир вообще спасать? вы вообще развели глупую болтовню про самого успешного бизнесмена всех времен и народов - бога. церковь, выдвигая Дьявола ужасным монстром, змеем-искусителем, тем самым обеспечивала успешное течение денег в церковь. да. церковь - не бог. библии писались людьми. но тогда все вы поклоняетесь догмам и законам человека, которому было это выгодно)))
слепцы...
из века в век отдаете деньги этому обманщику и лжецу, которого вы называете господь. бред! господь в таком случае убил больше человек, чем Дьявол, который всегда предоставляет выбор - делать или нет. а потом мы свои ошибки перекладываем на темные силы... а семь смертных грехов (вожделение, гордыня, обжорство, лень, гнев, жадность, зависть) - это запреты на естественные потребности организма человека. но выигрывает эта религия тем, что предоставляет "возможность" попасть в рай. да создайте рай в этой жизни и да будете вы свободны и счастливы!

----------


## Дима_

> религию можно не признавть, а вот не признавать живого Бога - глупо, потому-что Он есть и Он не прекратит существовать от того, признаешь ли ты Его или нет.


 Утверждение из разряда "Бог точно есть" и "Бога точно нет". Как в теме "верите ли вы в загробную жизнь?"
Амфи, перечить тысячелетним традициям как то ....странно. Столько веков про это говорят, столько поколений в это верит. Не переубедишь уже. Кстати, можно верить в Бога, но не отдавать никакие деньги в церковь!

----------


## Ivan Govnov

"Бог мертв: но такова природа людей, что еще тысячелетиями, возможно, будут существовать пещеры, в которых показывают его тень. — И мы — мы должны победить еще и его тень!" Ф. Ницше

----------


## Амфи

> Утверждение из разряда "Бог точно есть" и "Бога точно нет". Как в теме "верите ли вы в загробную жизнь?"
> Амфи, перечить тысячелетним традициям как то ....странно. Столько веков про это говорят, столько поколений в это верит. Не переубедишь уже. Кстати, можно верить в Бога, но не отдавать никакие деньги в церковь!


 а переубеждать и не надо... просто иногда задумываться тоже не мешает))) я верю в бога)) но просто я его глубоко презираю. и не скрываю это. для меня другое дорого))

----------


## Selbstmord

> Столько веков про это говорят, столько поколений в это верит. Не переубедишь уже.


 Лишнее доказательство того, что люди - глупцы.

----------


## Амфи

> Лишнее доказательство того, что люди - глупцы.


 поддерживаю

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Ну не пойму я как еще можно верить в бога там или в дьявола-без разницы.Мир не детская сказочка он намного сложнее нельзя его делить на добро и зло на бога и сатану-нет ни каких противоположеностей.В сотый раз повторяю все у вас в голове!Похоже я тут единственый атеист?Хотя верующий самоубийца для меня это несколько страно.

----------


## Selbstmord

*Ivan Govnov*, твоя точка зрения - "Бога нет!" и это очень глупо...

----------


## Ivan Govnov

> *Ivan Govnov*, твоя точка зрения - "Бога нет!" и это очень глупо...


 Не глупее чем утверждение что из ребра можно создать женщину или родить ребенка и остатся при этом девственицей. :Mad:

----------


## Selbstmord

*Ivan Govnov*, утверждения "бог есть" и "бога нет" одинаково глупы, не понимаю людей, которые придерживаются этого мнения. Бога в живую никто не видел. То, что его нет - 100% тоже нельзя сказать. Я придерживаюсь мнения "50 на 50" - и, имхо, это самое разумное мнение.

----------


## Дима_

Ivan Govnov, я тоже не верю в Бога (было бы это научным - я бы верил), но не могу удтверждать, что его точно нет. В каком то смысле ты прав - Бога нет для тех, кто его не хочет видеть. В свою очередь Бог отворачивается от таких людей. Вот такая версия. (по принципу "если я это не видел - значит этого нет")
Вера во что-то зависит от авторитетности источника. Для атеиста - это наука. Для верущего - Библия. Почему для верующих Библия - авторитетный источник? Там кроме слов ничего нет, в отличие от науки, в которой всё доказывается.
Художники на протяжении тысячелетий по разному изображали Бога. Почему? Каждый видит его по своему? Если Бог один, то все верующие должны видеть одного Бога.
Наверно все верующие видят Бога, а все атеисты  -не видят.

----------


## buster777

fdsafgsadfadfasdghdghdgsdfdsafaasdahgfjgkihuk

----------

